# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος - Πετρελαιοφόρα/Παράγωγα πετρελαίου (Oceangoing Tankers)

## Eng

Επάνω στην τοποθετηση του Λεο, θα συνεχισουμε τον διαχωρισμο της Ποντοπορου σε πλοια Τανκερς, τα κοινως γκαζαδικα αλλά και αυτα που κουβαλαν παραγωγα πετρελαιου. 
Και αρχιζοντας εδω, θα προχωρησω σε μια φρεσκοτατη φωτο απο το ποταμι της Σανγκαης με εναν γκαζα που τραβα την ανηφορα!

DSC02203.JPG

Υ.Γ: Θα ηταν πολυ ομορφο να ποσταρουμε στη κατηγορια που πρεπει γιατι δεν ειναι τιποτα πιο ομορφο από τη συνοχή ενος θεματος οπως ειναι το απεραντο γαλαζιο στα ματια ενος ναυτη!!!

----------


## Eng

Αν και το θεμα ενδείκνεται για ανάλυση των διαφορων υγρών φορτιων, δεν παύει και το νερο να ειναι μερος του..φορτιου σε ενα τανκερ. Ετσι λοιπον εινια σημαντικο να δουμε για πιο λογο θα πρεπει να δίνεται η δεουσα προσοχη σε μια δεξαμενη ερματισμου σε οτι αφορά την κατάσταση των Interior stiffenners και γενικοτερα της λαμαρινας του. Επίσης περαν του Safety First ειναι και μια καλη στιγμη να ανφερθουμε και σε μια ταξινομιση που δινεται στα τανκερ σε οτι αφορα την κατασταση διαφορων μερών του πλοιου οπως machinery, hull, navigation,automation. Αυτη η ταξινομιση ειναι ονομαζεται C.A.P (Condition Assesment Program). Το προγραμμα απο τους Νηογνώμονες αλλά στη πορεία κατέληξε να γινει βασική πα΄ραμετρο στη ναυλαγορά ενος πλοίου. Ο χωρισμος του CAP γινεται σε levels απο 1-3. Οι προυποθέσεις για CAP 1 που ειναι και το μεγαλύτερο - χοντρα χοντρα - σημαλινει πως το βαπόρι πρέπει να ειναι Μηχανοστασιο σε λειτουργία / αποδοση (αντλιες, μηχανες, ηλεκ/νες) σε επιπεδο 80% των προδιαγραφών. Απο Hull θα πρεπει το coating να ειναι απο Good - Excellent χωρι σκουριες και με φθορα..οχι ορατη με το ματι ή 40% του Class Renewal. 
Και επειδη τα επισημα ειναι και τα καλυτερα..
http://www.classnk.or.jp/hp/en/activ...cap/index.html
μπορειτε να παρετε μια ιδεα για τις απαιτησεις του CAP κατα ΝΚΚ Class. 
Με βαση λοιπον τα παραπάνω που σας ανεφερα..
Τα σχολια δικα σας στις παρακάτω φωτο απο το WBT.3P

DSC02285.JPG

DSC02289.JPG

----------


## Leo

Για πάρτε ένα τάνκερ και πάμε να κουνήσουμε λίγο το θέμα που έχει βαλτώσει... γιατί n@utilia.gr είναι όλα.... και η EDEVA που πλησιάζει τοην ράδα του Πειραιά.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ομορφο !Όπως και να το κανείς ,είναι ποιο αντρικά βαπόρια !Το κομοδεσιο του δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλο σε σύγκριση με το μέγεθος του ?

----------


## Leo

Δεν το έψαξα όμως πιστεύω είναι κατασκευής Μαύρης Θάλασσας ή Βαλτικής.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να συμβάλω και εγώ σε αυτό το θέμα που ενδιαφέρει πολύ και εμένα και τον πατέρα μου!!!

Ανεβάζω μία φωτογραφία για αρχή του τελευταίου πλοίου που ήταν πλοίαρχος ο πατέρας μου!Το όνομα αυτού MΟΝΤΕΡΕΙ(Monterey)!

Λίγα στοιχεία για το πλοίο:Έτος κατασκευής:2007 243 x 42 μέτρα,105.000 dwt και βύθισμα περίπου 13 μέτρα.
Για τους φίλους Mastrokostas,Leo και eng!!!
DSC01341.JPG*

----------


## mastrokostas

Μπράβο Γιαννάκη που την ανέβασες και μπράβο και στον Πατέρα σου που την έβγαλε !!!!!!!!!!! Να είναι καλά και να έχει πάντα καλά ταξίδια !!
Το βαπόρι φαίνετε κούκλα !!!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Μπράβο Γιαννάκη που την ανέβασες και μπράβο και στον Πατέρα σου που την έβγαλε !!!!!!!!!!! Να είναι καλά και να έχει πάντα καλά ταξίδια !!
> Το βαπόρι φαίνετε κούκλα !!!!


 
καινουργιο σχετικα πλοιο και στα χερια εταιρειας που προσεχει τα πλοια της!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Σήμερα  Θα προσθέσω μία φωτογραφία του μεγαλύτερου πλοίου που έχει κάνει πλοίαρχος ο πατέρας μου!Αυτό είναι το M/T VENICE!
Λίγα στοιχεία για το πλοίο:
245 x 42 μέτρα
110.000 dwt και βύθισμα 13,5 μέτρα.
Το πλοίο έχει κατασκευαστεί το 2004 για την Maersk,στην οποία υπηρέτησε μέχρι το 2007 όταν το αγόρασε η εταιρεία του Κ. Οικονόμου, Cardiff Marine..
Επειδή το έχω επισκεφτεί θα ήθελα να πω ότι το Accomodation του είναι καταρχάς τεράστιο και οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι δεν θυμίζουν σε τίποτα ένα γκαζάδικο....
Για τον Μαστροκώστα!! 
* DSC02864_521517112008.jpg

----------


## Eng

Γιαννακη, ευχαριστω και θα χαιρομουν να συμμετιχες περισσοτερο στο θεμα!! Εχεις υλικο που ειναι θαυμασιο αλλα και που..μου αρεσει πολυ  :Wink: .
Για το Monterei πρεπει να πουε πως ειναι απο τη σειρα των τανκερ που εγιαν στη Κορεα και οχι της Κινας. Πολυ ομορφο σκαρι αλλα εχει vibration αρκετουτσικο οταν εχει καιρο δευτεροπρυμα.
Οσο για το Venice ειναι μια Γιαπωνεζα με πολυ καλη λαμαρινα και επισης μεγαλο κομοδεσιο.

Ευχομαι Γιαννακη ο πατερας σου να εχει καλες θαλασσες και να ξερεις οτι τον συντροφευει η σκεψη μας εκει που βρισκεται και ελπιζουμε παντα σε καλη και συντομη επανοδο.

Να εισαι καλα αγορινα!!

----------


## Eng

Η πλώρη από ενα μωρο γκαζαδικο..ετων 17...

DSC02532.JPG

----------


## Eng

Και πάμε σε ενα μκρο γκαζαδικάκι καθαρών φορτιων οπως τα λεμε..
Αυτα τα γκαζαδικα κουβαλαν βενζίνη, νάφτα, diesel και χημικα φορτία ελαφράς αντίδρασης. Χαρακτηριστικό τους ειναι η κύρτωση του γνωστού camber του καταστρώματος για να μπορει να συγκεντρώνει είτε υδρατμούς απο φορτία όπως η βενζίνα ή ακόμα να παραλαμβάνει επιπλέων φορτιο όταν εχει χημικα, καθλως ως γνωστό αν αυξομειώσουμε την θερμοκρασια ενος φορτίου αλλάζει και ο όγκος που καταλαμβάνει στο χώρο του ταγκιού ετσι μπορούμε να φορτώσουμε και..λίγο παραπάνω φορτιο στο ίδιο ομως dwt.
Τέλος να επισημάνουμε οτι ανάλογ αμε την πλειωνότητα των φορτίων χρησιμοποιούμε και αντιδιαβρωτικο insulation στο τάγκι ή απλά το κρατάμε ως είναι. Η κατασκευη των ταγκιών σε αυτά τα βαπόρια ειναι απο high tensile steel και πολλές φορές inox. 

DSC02754.JPG

----------


## Natsios

> Και πάμε σε ενα μκρο γκαζαδικάκι καθαρών φορτιων οπως τα λεμε..
> Αυτα τα γκαζαδικα κουβαλαν βενζίνη, νάφτα, diesel και χημικα φορτία ελαφράς αντίδρασης. Χαρακτηριστικό τους ειναι η κύρτωση του γνωστού camber του καταστρώματος για να μπορει να συγκεντρώνει είτε υδρατμούς απο φορτία όπως η βενζίνα ή ακόμα να παραλαμβάνει επιπλέων φορτιο όταν εχει χημικα, καθλως ως γνωστό αν αυξομειώσουμε την θερμοκρασια ενος φορτίου αλλάζει και ο όγκος που καταλαμβάνει στο χώρο του ταγκιού ετσι μπορούμε να φορτώσουμε και..λίγο παραπάνω φορτιο στο ίδιο ομως dwt.
> Τέλος να επισημάνουμε οτι ανάλογ αμε την πλειωνότητα των φορτίων χρησιμοποιούμε και αντιδιαβρωτικο insulation στο τάγκι ή απλά το κρατάμε ως είναι. Η κατασκευη των ταγκιών σε αυτά τα βαπόρια ειναι απο high tensile steel και πολλές φορές inox. 
> 
> DSC02754.JPG


Πολυ ομορφο eng. Πολλά γκαζαδικάκια αυτού του είδους είναι κατασκευασμένα έτσι ωστε να έχουν πολλά groups κάνοντας τα ικανα να φορτώνουν πολλά και διαφορετικα φορτία. Group εννοούμε τις δεξαμενές εκείνες που εξυπηρετούνται απο μια αντλία και μια γραμμή (σωλήνες φορτίου). Ετσι ενα τέτοιο πλοιο για παράδειγμα μπορεί να φορτώσει μεχρι και 10 διαφορετικα φορτία (αν εχει πχ 10 groups) χωρις να υπαρχει κίνδυνος αναμειξεις φορτιων.
Και αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο ειδικα για τα chemical γιατι οι παρτιδες ειναι μικρες και τα φορτια τέτοια που η παραμικρή τους ανάμειξη σημαινει καταστροφή όλου του φορτίου. Και οταν λεμε παραμικρη εννοουμε ακόμη και ενα σφηνοποτηρο σε μια ολοκληρη δεξαμενη

----------


## panagiotis_f

Χαιρετιζω και παλι ολα τα μελη του forum. Μετα απο 9 μηνες επιτελους γυρισα παλι στην πατριδα.
Για αρχη θα παραθεσω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το περασμα του κολπου του Aden τον Μαρτιο.
Στις φωτογραφιες φαινεται το ελικοπτερο της φρεγατας Ψαρα που εκεινο το διαστημα εκανε περιπολιες στην περιοχη. Να ειναι καλα τα ολα τα παιδια της φρεγατας για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια τους κατα την διελευση.
DSC007641.jpg
DSC032841.jpg
DSC032851.jpg
DSC032871.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Καλώς ήρθες Παναγιώτη. Πολύ ωραιες οι φωτογραφίες σου. Περιμένουμε και αλλες απο τις εμπειρίες σου. Βλέπω κατα τη διέλευση του κόλπου είχατε τις μάνικες να ρίχνουν νερο στις πάντες του πλοίου. Τι άλλα μέτρα ειχατε λάβει για τη διελευση?

----------


## panagiotis_f

> Καλώς ήρθες Παναγιώτη. Πολύ ωραιες οι φωτογραφίες σου. Περιμένουμε και αλλες απο τις εμπειρίες σου. Βλέπω κατα τη διέλευση του κόλπου είχατε τις μάνικες να ρίχνουν νερο στις πάντες του πλοίου. Τι άλλα μέτρα ειχατε λάβει για τη διελευση?


Εκτος απο τις μανικες ξεχιλισαμε τα ballast tanks ουτως ωστε να δημιουργηθει μια κουρτινα νερου στις πλευρες του πλοιου καθως επισης και εμποδια στις εξωτερικες σκαλες του accommodation που οδηγουν στην γεφυρα και φυσικα επιπλεον οπτηρες σε καθε βαρδια.

----------


## helatros68

Το Sea Phantom κατασκευης 2008 στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 23.11.2009


sea phantom 23.11.09.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Τα πετρελαιοφορα Skiropoula του 1995 και Marinoula του 2000 στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 26.11.2009.


SKIROPOULA 26.11.09.jpg

MARINOULA 26.11.09.jpg

----------


## captparis

ODESSA 15.JPG

και μια χειμωνιατικη παιδια ετσι για να μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι χειμωνας ,  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## captparis

Taipan @ Bosporus.jpg

Αλλο ενα σκληρο ναυτικο γιαπωνεζικο σκαρι που ειχα υπηρετησει το 2003 σαν υποπλοιαρχος , τωρα ειναι υπο την Διαχειρηση της εταιριας FAL U.A.E.  και δρομολογειτε στην γραμμη Περσικο - Κινα 115ρι το τονναζ του

----------


## Natsios

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67874
> 
> και μια χειμωνιατικη παιδια ετσι για να μην ξεχναμε οτι ειναι χειμωνας ,


Πατέντα με τον κλιματισμό για να μην παγώνουν τα τζάμια! Είχαμε δει και άλλες  παρόμοιες πατέντες εδώ με αντίθετο σκοπό. Να μην ζεσταίνονται τα μηχανήματα :Wink: .

----------


## captparis

> Πατέντα με τον κλιματισμό για να μην παγώνουν τα τζάμια! Είχαμε δει και άλλες παρόμοιες πατέντες εδώ με αντίθετο σκοπό. Να μην ζεσταίνονται τα μηχανήματα.


 
Το αθανατο ελληνικο μυαλο φιλε μου !!!!!! 
ΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ !!!
Η η πατεντα της πατεντας 

με εκτιμηση 

Καπτ.Παρης

----------


## captparis

P3200551.JPG

αλλο ενα ομορφο γιαπωνεζικο σκαρι κατασκευης 1993 , 125ρι

----------


## captparis

DSC01182.JPG

ταξιδι προς Αρχαγγελο , μεσα σε χιονοθυελλα !!!

----------


## BULKERMAN

[QUOTE=captparis;286708]DSC01182.JPG

ταξιδι προς Αρχαγγελο , μεσα σε χιονοθυελλα !!![/QUOT

Captparis βλέπω κυρίως πλοία της Cardiff.στα γκαζάδικα είσαι?

----------


## captparis

[QUOTE=BULKERMAN;286710]


> DSC01182.JPG
> 
> ταξιδι προς Αρχαγγελο , μεσα σε χιονοθυελλα !!![/QUOT
> 
> Captparis βλέπω κυρίως πλοία της Cardiff.στα γκαζάδικα είσαι?


 
Ημουν  μεχρι 2006 τωρα πια οχι !!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Mετά από καιρό απουσίας από το συγκεκριμένο θέμα επανέρχομαι με την παρουσίαση ενός ακόμα Τάνκερ της Cardiff..

M/T Οlinda 
Έτος κατασκευής : 1996
Ναυπηγείο :FINCANTIERI Cant. Nav. Italiani S.p.A.
Μήκος: 270,00 μέτρα
Πλάτος: 45,00 μέτρα
Βύθισμα :12+ μέτρα
DTW :149,258 
*
* Φωτογραφία του πατέρα μου από το M/T VENICE που την περίοδο αυτήν (Μάρτιος 2009) ήταν Καπετάνιος του..*
DSC01034_resize_52157122009.jpg

----------


## captparis

C.T. to AUS-1.JPG

να βαλουμε ενα ακομα βαπορι που παιζει με τον καιρο !!

----------


## captparis

xalifax.JPG

χωρις σχολια !!

----------


## Eng

Δεν θελω να κανω quote γιατι θα γεμισω τη σελιδα, 

capt Paris, δουλευες στη Cardiff απ οτι καταλαβα, εκει λοιπον εγω - στα φορτηγα κυριως - εμαθα πως να γινω αρχιναυπηγος. Ημουν δλδ βοηθος αρχιμηχανικου για δυο χρονια. Μονο σε δυο γκαζαδια εκανα (επισκευη).

Γιαννακη καλημερα....να μην λειπεις απο εδω πολυ.....  :Very Happy: 

Σας αφιερωνω και στους δυο σας μια φορτωση απο πετρελαικο σταθμο τρεια μιλια ανοιχτα του Porto La Cruz!!

06-01-23_18-173.jpg

----------


## captparis

Αυτη η φωτο ειναι το JOSE TERMINAL No 2 JETTY  !!!! Με την Cardiff πανω απο 60-70 φορες το ειχα πιασει για φορτωση ZUATA @ HAMACA BLENDED CRUDE OIL !!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Kαλησπέρα Γιώργο!

Πάμε να δούμε σήμερα ένα σχετικά παλιό σκαρί που βρίσκεται ακόμα στον στόλο της Cardiff.

M/Τ Τigani

Έτος κατασκευής:1991
Ναυπηγείο: Koyo Dockyards Co. Ltd.
Μήκος:246,86 μέτρα
Πλάτος:42,00 μέτρα
Βύθισμα:Περίπου 13 μέτρα
DTW:97,114*
*
Φωτογραφία του πατέρα μου από το M/T Venice.
*DSC00564_resize_52157122009.JPG

----------


## captparis

που θα ξαναβρει η CARDIFF MARINE τετοια τσαμπα διαφημιση αραγε ?????????

----------


## Natsios

Ας βάλουμε και δυο βαποράκια απο τη ράδα του Πειραιά εκτώς Cardiff :Smile: 

DSC01227.JPG

----------


## helatros68

Το SCF NEVA,κατασκευης 2006 και το CE WAVE του 1992 στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 13.12.2009.


scf neva+ ce wave.jpg

----------


## captparis

Επειδη το εψαξα το θεμα και μετα απο παροτρυνση καποιου συναδελφου ειπα να ασχοληθουμε  λιγο με την Ασφαλεια των Δεξαμενοπλοιων !!! 
( ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΑΝΑΡΤΗΜΕΝΟ - ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΨΩ. ) 

*ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΦΟΡΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ «OIL TANKERS».*
Τα πετρελαιοφόρα πλοία διακρίνονται σε δυο κατηγορίες. Τα πλοία μεταφοράς αργού πετρελαίου (Crude Oil Tankers) και τα πλοία μεταφοράς προϊόντων πετρελαίου (Product Carriers) είτε τα προϊόντα είναι καθαρά φορτία (Clean Products) είτε είναι ακάθαρτα (Dirty Products). Τα πλοία αυτά έχουν πρισματικές δεξαμενές τύπου βαρύτητας (Gravity Tanks), η αντοχή τους είναι να τις γεμίζομε με νερό που έχει πυκνότητα τη μονάδα και να ασκείται πίεση στην κορυφή τους μέχρι 0,25 της τεχνητής ατμόσφαιρας ή όπως συνηθίζεται 2.500 χιλιοστά στήλης νερού. Τα φορτία συνήθως μεταφέρονται σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος.
Τα Δ/Ξ είναι εξοπλισμένα με συστήματα θέρμανσης φορτίου καθώς μερικά φορτία που έχουν υψηλό ιξώδες ή υψηλό σημείο ροής μεταφέρονται θερμαινόμενα. Σήμερα ο χώρος ενδιαίτησης του πληρώματος όπως συνηθίζομε να λέμε το ακομοδέσιο βρίσκεται στο πρυμνιό μέρος του πλοίου και έτσι έχει γίνει καλύτερα ο διαχωρισμός στην ασφαλή ζώνη από την επικίνδυνη ζώνη. Στο λιμάνι φόρτωσης το φορτίο έρχεται στις δεξαμενές του πλοίου είτε με την βαρύτητα είτε με αντλίες απΆ έξω από τις δεξαμενές της στεριάς ενώ στο λιμάνι εκφόρτωσης γίνεται η εκφόρτωση με αντλίες του πλοίου.
Ευχόμαστε οι δεξαμενές να είναι στεγανές, οι σωληνώσεις και τα επιστόμια σε αρίστη κατάσταση και γενικά να μην συμβαίνει διαρροή υγρού φορτίου ή εξατμίσεων, τα δε ανακουφιστικά επιστόμια να είναι καλά συντηρημένα.
Η ασφαλής ζώνη πρέπει να είναι αδιαπέραστη από εξατμίσεις φορτίων έτσι ώστε σε τυχούσα διαρροή εξατμίσεων να μην εισχωρήσουν μέσα στους χώρους ενδιαίτησης.
*Εμεις τελικά είναι επιτακτικό να μην δημιουργούμε καθΆ οιονδήποτε τρόπο σπινθήρα όταν βρισκόμαστε στην επικίνδυνη ζώνη.*

*ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΠΕΤΕΡΕΛΑΙΩΝ*
*ΕΥΦΛΕΚΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ.*
Το ίδιο το υγρό φορτίο δεν είναι εύφλεκτο αλλά οι εξατμίσεις του ή οι υδρογονάνθρακες ή τα γκάζια όπως τα λέμε, και αυτά θα πρέπει να αναμιχθούν με τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα σε κατάλληλες αναλογίες.
Ευφλεκτη ατμόσφαιρα σημαίνει εξατμίσεις φορτίου από 1% έως 10% και το υπόλοιπο αέρας.
Εάν οι εξατμίσεις είναι λιγότερες του 1% η ατμόσφαιρα είναι φτωχή, εάν πάλι οι εξατμίσεις είναι περισσότερες από 10% η ατμόσφαιρα είναι πλούσια.
Το αργό πετρέλαιο και τα προϊόντα του τα χαρακτηριζόμενα *πτητικά* σίγουρα μας δημιουργούν εύφλεκτη ατμόσφαιρα στον χώρο των δεξαμενών και στο κατάστρωμα στους διάφορους χειρισμούς δηλ. στην φόρτωση, στην μεταφορά, στην εκφόρτωση, στο πλύσιμο δεξαμενών στην απαλλαγή από επικίνδυνα αέρια, και γενικά ανά πάσα στιγμή είτε κατά το ταξίδι φορτωμένο το πλοίο είτε υπό έρμα.
Τα φορτία αυτά σε θερμοκρασίες περιβάλλοντος αναδύουν αρκετή εξάτμιση που αναμυγνύεται με τον αέρα και έχομε εύφλεκτα μίγματα.
Ο άνθρωπος κατάφερε να εξαλείψει την εύφλεκτη ατμόσφαιρα στο χώρο των δεξαμενών φορτίων ελαττώνοντας το οξυγόνο ούτως ώστε να γίνει ελεγχόμενη. Οι πυρκαγιές και οι εκρήξεις στο χώρο των δεξαμενών σταμάτησαν και το πρόβλημα περιορίστηκε στο κατάστρωμα.
Για να επιτευχθεί η ελεγχόμενη ατμόσφαιρα ή όπως λέγεται αδρανοποιημένη ατμόσφαιρα χρειάστηκε αδρανές αέριο και τα πλοία εφοδιάστηκαν με συστήματα αδρανούς αερίου.
Οι δεξαμενές μας πρέπει να είναι σωστά αδρανοποιημένες, κλειστές όσο το δυνατόν να μην έχουμε διαρροή αερίων και η πίεση να είναι πάντοτε κατά τι μεγαλύτερη από τη φυσική ατμόσφαιρα ούτως ώστε σε ενδεχόμενη διαρροή να μην εισχωρήσει ατμοσφαιρικός αέρας. Στόχος μας να μην δημιουργηθεί ποτέ εύφλεκτη ατμόσφαιρα.
Δεξαμενή φορτίου που θα θελήσουμε να την κάνομε ελεύθερη αερίων μετά πό πλύσιμο με νερό θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε πιστά τις οδηγίες του Διεθνούς Οδηγού Ασφαλείας για Δ/Ξ και εγκαταστάσεις ξηράς.
Το αργό πετρέλαιο και τα προϊόντα του είναι ελαφρύτερο από το νερό. Οι εξατμίσεις είναι κατά πολύ βαρύτερες από τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα. Πρόκειται για ενώσεις άνθρακα (Carbon C) και υδρογόνου (Hydrogen H) δηλ υδρογονάνθρακες.
Το αργό πετρέλαιο είναι πλούσιο σε υδρογονάνθρακες κυρίως κορεσμένους με κατάληξη στη γλώσσα μας σε -ανιο (όπως μεθάνιο αιθάνιο, βουτάνιο, προπάνιο, πεντάνιο, εξάνιο κτλ. ). Όσον αφορά την υγεία μας, αν και χαρακτηρίζονται ασφυκτικοί και όχι τοξικοί δηλ. βλαβεροί οπωσδήποτε θα πρέπει να λαμβάνομε τα μέτρα μας γιατί δεν παύουν να είναι επικίνδυνοι.
Το κακό είναι ότι το αργό πετρέλαιο ειδικά, έχει μέσα του μια ένωση που αποτελείται από υδρογόνο και θείο γνωστή με το όνομα «*Υδρόθειο*» ( H2S ). Το υδρόθειο χαρακτηρίζεται πάρα πολύ τοξικό στον ιατρικό οδηγό και για αυτό θα πρέπει να γίνονται μετρήσεις στην κουβέρτα κατά την φόρτωση και βέβαια στις δεξαμενές που τις κάνουμε «ελεύθερες αερίων» (*GAS FREE*).
Σε καθαρά φορτία όπως η βενζίνη θα έχουμε μικροποσότητες από αρωματικούς υδρογονάνθρακες όπως «βενβένιο» ( C6H6 ). Το βενβένιο είναι καθαρά χημικό φορτίο, μεταφέρεται σε χημικά πλοία με αυστηρές προφυλάξεις καθΆ όσον θεωρείται καρκινογενής ουσία. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να γίνονται μετρήσεις όπως και στο υδρόθειο.
Το αδρανές αέριο έχει και αυτό τοξικά συστατικά σε χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα όπως διοξείδιο του αζώτου, διοξείδιο του θείου και μονοξείδιο του άνθρακα.
Το ξέρομε, είναι ολοφάνερο, ότι η ατμόσφαιρα σε δεξαμενή φορτίου είναι εχθρική για τον άνθρωπο είτε το φορτίο είναι πτητικό είτε όχι και όσοι κατά διαστήματα επιχείρησαν να μπουν μέσα έστω και για δύο ή τρία δευτερόλεπτα έχασαν τη ζωή τους.
Θα κάνομε μεγάλο λάθος να ξεχάσομε ότι δεξαμενή που δεν φορτώνομε φορτίο και γενικά οποιοσδήποτε κλειστός χώρος (π.χ. δεξαμενές διαχωρισμένου έρματος, στεγανά, κενοί χώροι κλπ.) σημαίνει θάνατος για αυτόν που θα μπεί μέσα χωρίς να ελέγξει την ατμόσφαιρα τους για βλαβερά αέρια και ιδιαίτερα για ανεπάρκεια οξυγόνου.
Θα έλεγα το εξής: για οποιονδήποτε κλειστό χώρο προκειμένου να μπούμε μέσα δεν θα πρέπει να να στέλνομε αέρα και μετά να ελέγχομε με τους φορητούς μετρητές αερίων αν είναι φιλική η ατμόσφαιρα. Η σωστή διαδικασία είναι να μετράμε με τα όργανα μας την ατμόσφαιρα στον κλειστό χώρο και αν πρέπει να στέλνομε ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα, γιατί μπορεί να είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο να παίζομε με τον θάνατο, στέλνοντας ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα ειδικά σε δεξαμενές διαχωρισμένου έρματος όπου υπάρχει διαρροή φορτίου.
Μια τέτοια δεξαμενή αντιλαμβάνεστε δεν θα γίνει ελεύθερη αερίων. Πολλοί έχασαν τη ζωή τους. Τελικά οποιοσδήποτε κλειστός χώρος πρέπει να ελέγχεται με μετρητές να ξέρομε με τη ατμόσφαιρα έχομε να κάνομε και ανάλογα να αποφασίζομε αν θα στείλομε ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα ή όχι.
Θα μου πείτε ότι καλά όλα αυτά που προαναφέραμε, αλλά εδώ ακούμε, διαβάζομε, βλέπομε στην τηλεόραση ότι πλοίο που έκανε επισκευή και ασφαλώς οι δεξαμενές του ήταν ελεύθερες αερίων συνέβη ατύχημα, γιατί;
να δώσουμε την απάντηση: το ανθρώπινο σώμα ειδικά αυτές τις εξατμίσεις που προέρχονται από τα πετρελαιοειδή τις αντέχει σε υψηλή περιεκτικότητα. Δεν αποκλείεται να είναι τόσες που με τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα κατά συνέπεια με το οξυγόνο να δημιουργούν εύφλεκτα μίγματα και οι άνθρωποι να περιφέρονται όρθιοι μέσα στην δεξαμενή σαν μεθυσμένοι χωρίς να διαμαρτύρονται για άθλιες συνθήκες. Θα ήθελα να πω ότι ο άνθρωπος παρά που είναι προικισμένος με τη λογική και μπορεί να σκέπτεται και να προβλέπει καταστάσεις είναι πάρα πολύ αδύνατος μπροστά σε αυτά τα αέρια, δεν αντιλαμβάνεται την ύπαρξη τους έγκαιρα ασφαλώς ούτε τη μείωση ούτε την αύξηση του οξυγόνου που μας κρατά στη ζωή στο κλειστό ή μερικώς κλειστό χώρο. Πέφτει στην παγίδα τον ναρκώνει το γκάζι τον κοιμίζει και δεν λέει μέσα του ότι πρέπει να εγκαταλείψει την εχθρική ατμόσφαιρα.
Έτσι λοιπόν η δεξαμενή μετρήθηκε, ήταν πράγματι ελεύθερη αερίων όμως πότε; την στιγμή που μετρήθηκε. Από κει και μετά μπήκαν απλοί άνθρωποι μέσα που δεν έχουν σχέση και με τα όργανα, καθόλου δύσκολο να δημιουργηθεί εύφλεκτη ατμόσφαιρα κάτω χαμηλά στους απόκρυφους χώρους της δεξαμενής όπου δεν στέγνωσαν καλά ή από ακαθαρσίες σε μικρές ποσότητες ή επειδή αφαιρέθηκε ένα κομμάτι σωλήνα ελατωματικό από το σύστημα σωληνώσεων που ποτέ δεν είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ήταν ελέυθερο αερίων ή επειδή λύθηκε ένα επιστόμιο ή από την διαρροή από το καλοριφέρ ή από διαρροές επιστομίων που ποτέ δεν είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θα χάνουν τουλάχιστον αέριο.
Χίλιες δυο οι περιπτώσεις, όλα τα παράξενα στα Δ/Ξ συμβαίνουν γιΆ αυτό τι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε για να μη συμβαίνουν ατυχήματα σε αυτούς τους χώρους; απλούστατα την δεξαμενή που τα όργανα έδειξαν ότι είναι ελεύθερη αερίων την μετράμε συνέχεια και χωρίς διακοπή να το επιβαιβαιώνουμε αυτό και νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο προκειμένου να μην χάνονται άνθρωποι, να μην καίγονται στο πρόσωπο και γενικά στο σώμα τους και να γίνονται αγνώριστοι ή να σημαδεύονται για όλη τους τη ζωή.
Δεν θα πρέπει να παίζομε με τα ρήματα «πιστεύω», «νομίζω», «υποθέτω, «έχω πείρα» ότι η δεξαμενή είναι ελεύθερη αερίων καθΆ όσον μάλιστα δεν μου μυρίζει αέριο. Δεν ισχύει το «μυρίζει» άρα «υπάρχει αέριο» και το «δεν μυρίζει» «δεν υπάρχει». Διεθνώς λέγεται THE ABSENCE OF SMELL SHOULD NEVER BE TAKEN TO INDICATE THE ABSENCE OF GAS. Δηλ. η απουσία οσμής δεν θα λαμβάνεται υπΆ οψιν για να μας δείξει την απουσία αερίου.
Ευτυχώς τα πλοία είναι εφοδιασμένα με διπλά τουλάχιστον όργανα που μετρούν τα αέρια και αυτά είναι: 
α) οι μετρητές οξυγόνου. Μόνιμη συσκευή για την ποιότητα του εδρανούς αερίου και φορητές συσκευές για να ελέγχομε τις δεξαμενές μας αν είναι σωστά αδρανοποιημένες ή αν έχουν οξυγόνο 21%. Οι αναλυτές οξυγόνου ελέγχονται με ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα και άζωτο.
Β) ενδείκτη καύσιμου αερίου το EXPLOSIVE METER που χρησιμοποιείται στην δεξαμενή για να κάνομε ελεύθερη αερίων μετρώντας τους υδρογονάνθρακες και ευχόμαστε να μας δείξει μηδέν αέρια αλλά και μικροποσότητα μέχρι 1% του κατώτερου ορίου ευφλεκτικότητας την δεχόμαστε.
Και αυτό το όργανο ελέγχεται με βουτάνιο ή μεθάνιο γνωστής περιεκτικότητας αναμεμειγμένο με τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα.
Γ) το δεξαμενοσκόπιο TANKSCOPE. Το όργανο που μετράμε τους υδρογονάνθρακες σε αδρανοποιημένη δεξαμενή. Το αν αυτό λειτουργεί σωστά ελέγχεται τροφοδοτώντας το με αγνό υδρογονάθρακα γνωστής περιεκτικότητας ο οποίος έχει αναμειχθεί με άζωτο ή διοξείδιο του άνθρακα.
Δ) το τοξίμετρο* TOXIMETER* πρόκειται για μια* χειραντλία (DRAEGER PUMP)* ή αντί αυτής σύριγγα και αμπούλες (TUBES). Με αυτό μετράμε οποιαδήποτε αέρια ακόμη και σε πολύ χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα εύφλεκτα, μη εύφλεκτα, ασφυκτικά, τοξικά, υψηλά τοξικά, άκρως τοξικά. Θα πρέπει όμως να έχουμε την κατάλληλη αμπούλα.
Ε) το αεριοσκόπιο* (GASCOPE)* που χρησιμοποιείται για τη μέτρηση υδρογονανθράκων που μεταφέρονται με τα υγραεριοφόρα.
Να σκεφτούμε λίγο πιο πλατιά ο κίνδυνος οσον αφορά τους κλειστούς και μερικώς κλειστούς χώρους σε όλα γενικά τα πλοία υπάρχει.
Ας μην περιοριστούμε μόνο στα Δ/Ξ, στα πλοία που μεταφέρουν αυτοκίνητα θα πρέπει να γίνονται μετρήσεις για άκαυτους υδρογονάνθρακες, μονοξείδιο του ανθρακα, ανεπάρκεια οξυγόνου, αλλά και στα φορτηγα πλοία θα πρέπει να ελέγχονται οι χώροι προκειμένου να υπάρχει ασφάλεια.

----------


## captparis

*ΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΤΕΡΕΛΑΙΟΦΟΡΟ Η ΤΟ ΧΗΜΙΚΟ Ή ΤΟ ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΟΦΟΡΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.*
1. πρώτα πρώτα πλευρισμένο στην προβλήτα θα πρέπει καθʼ όλη τη διάρκεια της παραμονής του να είναι προσδεμένο με ασφάλεια. Θα πρέπει κατά διαστήματα να γίνονται έλεγχοι στα σχοινιά και στα συρματόσχοινα πλώρα πρύμα να είναι τεντωμένα και το πλοίο σε επαφή με τη προβλήτα έτσι ώστε να μην παλιδρομεί πλώρα-πρύμα και ούτε να ανοιγοκλείνει πράγμα πολύ επικίνδυνο. Δεμένο το πλοίο δεν θα έχουμε τα βαρούλκα στο αυτόματο διότι πολλές είναι οι περιπτώσεις που δεν λειτούργησαν σωστά.
2. τα σύρματα ρυμούλκησης έκτακτης ανάγκης να ελέγχονται τακτικά, να είναι δεμένα με ασφάλεια στις μπίντες, να έχουν τα απαιτούμενα μπόσικα στην κουβέρτα και οι γάσες τους εξωτερικά να βρίσκονται στο σωστό ύψος από τη θάλασσα. Τοποθετημένα στη πλευρά του πλοίου που βλέπει στην θάλασσα ή αν είναι προσδεμένο το πλοίο σε σημαντήρα στην αντίθετη πλευρά από εκείνη πού είναι η μάνικα.
3. κάτω από τη σκάλα επιβίβασης ή αποβίβασης πλοίου/στεριάς πρέπει να στερεώνεται δίκτυ ασφαλείας επίσης κοντά στη σκάλα να υπάρχει κυλινδρικό σωσίβιο και τη νύκτα να φωτίζεται κατάλληλα. Θα πρέπει να απαγορεύεται η είσοδος στο πλοίο σε άτομα που δεν έχουν νόμιμη εργασία ή δεν έχουν άδεια του πλοιάρχου.
4. οι μάνικες πυρκαγιάς και οι πυροσβεστήρες πρέπει να είναι στη θέση τους έτοιμοι για άμεση χρήση.
5. οι μάνικες ή οι μεταλλικοί βραχίονες φορτίου και καυσίμων πρέπει να αρματώνονται σωστά, όλες οι συνδέσεις με φλάντζες πρέπει να έχουν όλες τις βίδες (μπουλόνια) και να ελέγχονται για τυχόν διαρροές.
6. όλα τα μπούνια πρέπει να είναι φραγμένα αποτελεσματικά. Το νερό που συγκεντρώνεται πρέπει περιοδικά να αποστραγγίζεται. Στην περιοχή των λήψεων φορτίου δηλ. στα μάνιφολντς τα μόνιμα ή φορητά δοχεία για τις μικροδιαρροές θα πρέπει να αδειάζονται κατάλληλα οποτεδήποτε απαιτείται αλλά πάντοτε μετά το πέρας του συγκεκριμένου χειρισμού.
7. οι λήψεις του φορτίου και των καυσίμων που δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πρέπει να είναι φραγμένες με τυφλές φλάντζες και με όλες τις βίδες.
8. τα επιστόμια θαλάσσης και τα επιστόμια εκβολής στη θάλασσα όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πρέπει να είναι κλειστά και ασφαλισμένα. Πάντοτε ελέγχομε εξωτερικά του πλοίου ολόγυρα για τυχόν διαρροή φορτίου.
9. όλα τα καλύμματα στα κουβούσια και τις δεξαμενές καυσίμων πρέπει να είναι κλειστά, εκτός από τα ανοίγματα που χρησιμοποιούνται για τον εξαερισμό των δεξαμενών. Εκτός από τα Δ/Ξ μεταφοράς υγροποιημένων αερίων, τα σημεία μέτρησης κενών και λήψης δειγμάτων μπορούν να ανοίγονται για λίγο διάστημα που απαιτείται για τη μέτρηση ή τη δειγματοληψία. Κλειστά συστήματα μέτρησης και δειγματοληψίας πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται όπου απαιτείται από εθνικούς ή τοπικούς κανονισμούς. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τη φύση του φορτίου και τους διεθνείς, εθνικούς και τοπικούς κανονισμούς το σύστημα εξαερισμού των δεξαμενών θα είναι είτε ανοικτό στην ατμόσφαιρα είτε μόνιμο, που περιλαμβάνει και το σύστημα αδρανούς αερίου ή προς τη ξηρά μέσω άλλων συστημάτων συγκέντρωσης εξατμίσεων.
10. οι φακοί πρέπει να είναι εγκεκριμένου τύπου ως επίσης και τα μέσα συνεννόησης.
11. τα ανακουφιστικά επιστόμια πρέπει να είναι καλά συντηρημένα και να ελέγχονται.
12. τα καλώδια των φορητών ηλεκτρικών ειδών εξοπλισμού πρέπει να είναι αποσυνδεμένα από τις ηλεκτρικές πηγές ενέργειας. Τα τηλεφωνικά καλώδια που χρησιμοποιούνται στο σύστημα επικοινωνίας πλοίου / ξηράς πρέπει κατά προτίμηση να περνάνε έξω από την επικίνδυνη ζώνη. Οπουδήποτε αυτό δεν είναι κατορθωτό τα καλώδια θα πρέπει να τοποθετούνται και να προστατεύονται με τρόπο που να μη δημιουργείται κίνδυνος από τη χρήση τους.
13. κατά τους χειρισμούς φορτίου όλες οι εξωτερικές πόρτες και φινιστρίνια των χώρων ενδιαίτησης πρέπει να είναι κλειστές, να έχουν εμφανή σήμανση αλλά ποτέ να μην είναι κλειδωμένες.
14. το κάπνισμα επιτρέπεται μόνο σε χώρους που καθορίζονται από τον πλοίαρχο σε συνεννόηση με τον διευθυντή της τερματικής εγκατάστασης ή τον αντιπρόσωπο του.
15. πρέπει να τηρούνται οι απαιτήσεις σχετικά με τις ακάλυπτες πηγές ανάφλεξης. Λέγοντας ακάλυπτες πηγές ανάφλεξης εννοούμε φωτιά, δημιουργία σπινθήρα, ακάλυπτο γως και κάθε επιφάνεια με θερμοκρασία ίση ή υψηλότερη από την ελάχιστη θερμοκρασία ανάφλεξης των προϊόντων που γίνεται ο χειρισμός.
16. εκτός από τη σκάλα επιβίβασης στο πλοίο θα πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόσθετος ασφαλής και γρήγορος τρόπος διαφυγής έκτακτης ανάγκης. Στο πλοίο ο τρόπος διαφυγής μπορεί να είναι σωσίβια βάρκα κατά προτίμηση στη πρυμνιά άκρη του πλοίου, έτοιμη για άμεση χρήση.
17. οι μάνικες ή οι μεταλλικοί βραχίονες φορτίου και καυσίμων πρέπει να έχουν μονωτικές φλάντζες για να διακόπτουν την ηλεκτρική συνέχεια πλοίου / ξηράς και να αποφεύγεται ο σπινθήρας κατά τη σύνδεση ή αποσύνδεση τους.
18. καθ όλη τη διάρκεια χειρισμών φορτίου το σύστημα αερισμού του αντλιοστασίου πρέπει να είναι σε λειτουργεί.
19. έξω από το υπερστέγασμα (deck house) σε εμφανή υδατοστεγή χώρο πρέπει να υπάρχουν σχέδια πυρκαγιάς έκτακτης ανάγκης και κατάλογοι πληρώματος του πλοίου. Αυτά θα βοηθήσουν το προσωπικό καταπολέμησης πυρκαγιάς της ξηράς.
20. εάν οι δεξαμενές του πλοίου είναι αδρανοποιημένες θα πρέπει να εξασφαλίζομε τη σωστή περιεκτικότητα σε οξυγόνο και τη θετική πίεση.
21. σε πλοίο μεταφοράς αργού πετρελαίου όταν γίνεται πλύσιμο με αργό πετρέλαιο θα πρέπει να ελέγχομε τα μηχανήματα πλύσης να λειτουργούν σωστά να προγραμματίζονται σύμφωνα με το εγχειρίδιο και να γίνεται το πλύσιμο στις καθορισμένες δεξαμενές.
22. να ελέγχονται όλες οι σωληνώσεις φορτίου, πλυσίματος, γενικά το κατάστρωμα, το αντλιοστάσιο, ιδιαίτερα οι μάνικες ή οι μεταλλικοί βραχίονες και η γύρω περιοχή για τυχούσα διαρροή ούτως ώστε να ανακαλυφθεί στην αρχή και να ληφθούν μέτρα για την αντιμετώπιση της.
23. επιπροσθέτως σε ολα τα Δ/Ξ , χημικά και στα υγραεριοφόρα πλοία θα πρέπει να έχουμε τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες για τον ασφαλή χειρισμό των φορτίων και όπου απαιτείται πιστοποιητικό ανάσχεσης φορτίου. 
Οι πληροφορίες φορτίου θα περιλαμβάνουν: 
Α) σχεδιάγραμμα φόρτωσης όπου θα δείχνεται που φορτώθηκαν τα φορτία κατά είδη και ποσότητες.
Β) ενέργειες που λαμβάνονται σε περίπτωση διαρροής φορτίου.
Γ) μέτρα που λαμβάνονται στην περίπτωση που έλθει άνθρωπος σε επάφη με το φορτίο.
Δ) Διαδικασία καταπολέμησης πυρκαγιάς και μέσα κατάσβεσης.
Ε) διαδικασίες για μεταφορά φορτίου, απαλλαγή από τα βλαβερά αέρια, ερματισμό, πλύσιμο δεξαμενών και αλλαγή φορτίων.
Ζ) ειδικός εξοπλισμός που απαιτείται για τον ασφαλή χειρισμό των φορτίων.
Η) διαδικασία εκτάκτου ανάγκης.
24. το σύστημα ψεκασμού με νερό πρέπει να είναι έτοιμο για χρήση.
25. επαρκείς φορητές αναπνευστικές συσκευές και προστατευτικά ρούχα έτοιμα για άμεση χρήση. Δεν αρκεί μόνο η επίδειξη της αναπνευστικής συσκευής, θα πρέπει το άτομο να εκπαιδεύεται, να εξοικειώνεται στη χρήση της και ασφαλώς δεν θα πρέπει να έχει γενειάδα στο πρόσωπο, για να είναι αεροστεγής η προσωπίδα.
26. στα υγραεριοφόρα ο θάλαμος των αεροσυμπιεστών πρέπει να αερίζεται κατάλληλα και ο θάλαμος των ηλεκτρικών κινητήρων να έχει θετική πίεση. Το σύστημα συναγερμού να είναι σε λειτουργία. Οι ανεμιστήρες θα πρέπει να μπαίνουν σε λειτουργία τουλάχιστο δέκα λεπτά πριν από την έναρξη χειρισμών και να λειτουργούν χωρίς διακοπή κατά τη διάρκεια χειρισμών φορτίου.
27. πηγαίνοντας στο Δ/Ξ θυμήσου ότι δεν πρέπει να φέρεις μαζί σου αναπτήρα ή σπίρτα ασφαλείας. Φρόντισε να φοράς υγιεινά ρούχα, ευρύχωρα και όχι συνθετικά καθʼ όσον γνωρίζεις ότι αν εκτεθεί σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία το συνθετικό ρούχο θα λιώσει και θα δημιουργήσει έγκαυμα στο σώμα.
28. μη μεταφέρεις στην επικίνδυνη ζώνη ραδιόφωνο, φωτογραφική μηχανή, κασετόφωνο, Η/Υ κλπ. Εκτός θα έλεγα μόνο από μικρά ατομικά είδη που λειτουργούν με μπαταρίες όπως ρολόγια. Τα μικροσκοπικά ακουστικά βαρηκοίας και οι βηματοδότες καρδιάς δεν αποτελούν σημαντικές πηγές ανάφλεξης.
29. πάντα να θυμάσte ότι οτιδήποτε μεταλλικό εξάρτημα φύγει από τα χέρια σας ακόμη και αν θεωρείται εργαλείο που δεν παράγει σπινθήρα (Non-Ferrous so called Non - Sparkling Tool) θα κτυπήσει σε μέταλλο και μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί εμπρηστικός σπινθήρας, εκτός και αν είναι ψευδάργυρος μόνο.
30. απορροφητικά υλικά που προέρχονται από φυτικές ίνες όπως στουπιά, μουσαμάδες κλπ ποτισμένα με πετρέλαιο ή ακόμη χειρότερα με φυτικά λάδια αν βρεθούν κοντά σε θερμικές επιφάνειες μπορεί να αναφλέγουνε από θερμότητα η οποία παράγεται από εξωθερμική χημική αντίδραση εντός του υλικού χωρίς να εκτεθούν σε εξωτερική πηγή ανάφλεξης.
31. μη πτητικά φορτία όταν, ιδιαίτερα, κάτω από πίεση πέφτουν υπό μορφή ψεκασμού (SPRAY) πάνω σε θερμές επιφάνειες παρόν ο αέρας βέβαια αυταναφλέγονται. Επίσης όταν καύσιμο (FUEL) στάξει πάνω σε σωλήνα ατμού στη συνέχεια εξατμίζεται και αυταναφλέγεται. Θερμομονωτικές επενδύσεις που είναι ποτισμένες με λάδι θα πρέπει να αντικαθίστανται. Η διαρροή φορτίου είναι κίνδυνος πυρκαγιάς και κίνδυνος ρύπανσης της θάλασσας.

----------


## captparis

*ΣΤΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΣΜΟΣ*
είναι ο ηλεκτρισμός που παράγεται σε ανόμοια υλικά μέσω φυσικής επαφής και διαχωρισμού.
Σε πολλά Δ/Ξ συνέβησαν ατυχήματα, εκρήξεις στο χώρο των δεξαμενών από τον στατικό ηλεκτρισμό.
ΚατΆ αρχήν να εξετάσουμε αυτά τα υλικά, στερεά ή υγρά που ερχόμενα σε επαφή, δημιουργείται τριβή ανάμεσα τους, χωρίζονται και τελικά καθίστανται ανόμοια. Δηλ. το ένα θετικά φορτισμένο και το άλλο αρνητικά, με άλλα λόγια δεν έχουν το ηλεκτροστατικό τους φορτίο ισορροπημένο και έτσι στν προσπάθεια που καταβάλουν για να διώξουν από πάνω τους το πλεονάζον ηλεκτροστατικό φορτίο, αυτό το πέταγμα ή αυτή η εκκένωση μπορεί να πάρει τη μορφή εμπρηστικού σπινθήρα που τελικά θα πυροδοτήσει το εύφλεκτο μίγμα εξατμίσεων φορτίου αέρος και αν όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν σε κλειστό χώρο δεν θα έχουμε μόνο πυρκαγιά αλλά ακόμη χειρότερα και έκρηξη.

*ΑΓΩΓΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ ΥΛΙΚΩΝ*
Αγώγιμα (Conductors) στερεά είναι όλα τα μέταλλα. Αγώγιμα υγρά είναι όλα τα υδάτινα διαλύματα συμπεριλαμβανομένου του θαλασσινού νερού. Το ανθρώπινο σώμα αποτελείται περίπου 60% από νερό και είναι πολύ καλός υγρός αγωγός.
Μη αγώγιμα (Non Conductors) στερεά είναι πολλοί τύποι από λάστιχα, το νάιλον PVC, συνθετικά 
κλπ.
Μη αγώγιμα υγρά είναι τα φορτία που η αγωγιμότητα τους είναι μικρότερη από 50 Πικοσίμενς ανά μέτρο (Ps/m). Πρόκειται για τα προϊόντα που προέρχονται από το αργό πετρέλαιο και μάλιστα τα καθαρά, δηλ. τα άσπρα (clean white products).
Ενδιαμέσου αγωγιμότητας (Intermediate Conductors) στερεά είναι το ξύλο, ο φελλός, η φυσική ίνα για κατασκευή σχοινιών κλπ οφείλουν την αγωγιμότητα τους στην ικανότητα που έχουν να απορροφούν εύκολα νερό διότι ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, αν από το ξύλο αφαιρέσουμε το νερό θα το κατατάξουμε στα μη αγώγιμα στερεά.
Υγρά ενδιαμέσου αγωγιμότητας είναι τα φορτία που έχουν αγωγιμότητα μεγαλύτερη από 50 Πικοσίμενς ανά μέτρο (Ps/m). Πρόκειται για τα μαύρα, ακάθαρτα φορτία καθώς και το αργό πετρέλαιο, χημικά φορτία αλκοόλες κλπ.
Το πρόβλημα στο Δ/Ξ είναι με τα καθαρά φορτία που χαρακτηρίζονται στατικοί συσσωρευτές και με τα μέταλλα βέβαια όταν δεν έχουν ηλεκτρική συνέχεια με πλοίο - θάλασσα - γη δηλ. είναι μονωμένα με μονωτικά υλικά διότι τότε κρατούν το πλεονάζον ηλεκτροστατικό τους φορτίο και δοθείσης ευκαιρίας το διώχνουν από πάνω του; όλο σε ελάχιστο χρόνο υπό μορφή σπινθήρα και αυτή είναι η χειρότερη περίπτωση. Ακριβώς τότε θα έχουμε πυρκαγιά.
Έτσι λοιπόν τα μεταλλικά εξαρτήματα μπουσάδες, κορδέλες, μόνιμοι μετρητές, μάνικες πλυσίματος δεξαμενών, δοχεία για δειγματοληψία και γενικά όλα τα μέταλλα στο πλοίο θέλουμε να πληρούν τους όρους της ηλεκτρικής συνέχειας (Bonding) και της γείωσης (Earthling ή Grounding). Έτσι δεν θα συγκρατούν αλλά θα αποβάλουν το πλεονάζον ηλεκτροστατικό φορτίο. Η διαδρομή του θα είναι το σώμα του πλοίου, του οποίου ολόκληρη η μεταλλική κατασκευή έχει ηλεκτρική συνέχεια, θάλασσα που είναι πολύ καλός υγρός αγωγός και τέλος η γη.
Ακούγοντας δεξαμενόπλοιο και στατικός ηλεκτρισμός σκέφτομαι αμέσως τον ατμό που δημιουργεί
υψηλή ηλεκτροστατική φόρτιση, το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα το αδρανές αέριο, τον αέρα που μας κρατάει στη ζωή, το πλύσιμο των δεξαμενών ειδικά αν γίνεται με επανακυκλοφορία και προσθέτουμε χημικά για καλλίτερο πλύσιμο, το πλύσιμο των δεξαμενών με αργό πετρέλαιο, τα μηχανήματα πλύσης, ακόμη χειρότερα τα μεγάλα μηχανήματα τα προγραμματιζόμενα, τις μεγάλες 
δεξαμενές, τη φόρτωση καθαρών φορτίων που είναι στατικοί συσσωρευτές, ειδικά τη σταδιακή έναρξη φόρτωσης. Αναλογίζομαι την ελεύθερη πτώση υγρών από το κατάστρωμα στις δεξαμενές, καθώς επίσης το ακάθαρτο έρμα να χτυπιέται στο ταξίδι από προνευστασμό διατοιχισμό του πλοίου, τα συνθετικά σχοινιά όταν ολισθαίνουν σε γάντια που φοράμε από PVC και τόσα άλλα παράξενα που μπορούν να συμβούν στο δεξαμενόπλοιο και αναρωτιέμαι, τι μπορώ να κάνω; Μακάρι να μπορούσα να εξαλείψω την εύφλεκτη ατμόσφαιρα και να ησυχάσω. Από την άλλη πάλι , αν δεν μπορώ; Τότε θα πρέπει να ενεργώ σωστά, να ακολουθώ τις προφυλάξεις κατά του στατικού ηλεκτρισμού δηλαδή να μην δημιουργήσω εγώ τον σπινθήρα σε ένα χώρο όπου συνυπάρχει ή υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί να συνυπάρχει εύφλεκτη ατμόσφαιρα και στατικός ηλεκτρισμός. 
Σε πλοίο μεταφοράς προϊόντων πετρελαίου, αρχίζει η φόρτωση καθαρού φορτίου το οποίο είναι στατικός συσσωρευτής και πτητικό, δηλαδή σε θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος οι εξατμίσεις που αναδύει αναμιγνύονται με τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα και δημιουργούν εύφλεκτα μείγματα . Η δεξαμενή δεν είναι αδρανοποιημένη. 
Σκεφτείτε τι μπορεί να συμβεί αν μεταλλικό δοχείο ξεχασμένο μέσα στη δεξαμενή, επιπλέει.
Θα φορτιστεί ηλεκτροστατικά από το καθαρό φορτίο, παρά που είναι αγώγιμο, θα διατηρήσει το πλεονάζον φορτίο καθΆ όσον είναι μονωμένο (πάντοτε σε επαφή με το καθαρό φορτίο) και όταν με το ρεύμα του φορτίου βρεθεί κοντά στη μεταλλική κατασκευή τότε σε ελάχιστο χρόνο θα γίνει εκκένωση, μέταλλο σε μέταλλο, με υψηλή ταχύτητα και θα έχουμε σπινθήρα. Το εύφλεκτο μίγμα υπάρχει, για να έχουμε πυρκαγιά και αφού αναφερόμαστε σε κλειστό ή μερικώς κλειστό χώρο, και έκρηξη.
Οι φορητές μάνικες πρέπει να έχουν ηλεκτρική συνέχεια, να ελέγχονται , να βιδώνονται στις λήψεις και εν συνεχεία να βάζουμε τα μηχανήματα πλύσης στη δεξαμενή. 
Προκειμένου να βγουν τα μηχανήματα θα πρέπει να ξεβιδώσουμε μερικώς τις μάνικες στις λήψεις χωρίς να γίνεται αποσύνδεση, με σκοπό να πάρουν αέρα και να αδειάσουν, βίδωμα και πάλι στις λήψεις και βγάλσιμο τα μηχανήματα. Τέλος αποσυνδέονται.
Οι κορδέλες και γενικά τα μέταλλα που χρησιμοποιούμε στις δεξαμενές θα πρέπει να έχουν ηλεκτρική συνέχεια, να γειώνονται και μετά να τα κατεβάζουμε στη δεξαμενή. Αφού τα αποσύρουμε από τη δεξαμενή η γείωση πλέον δεν απαιτείται.
Όλες αυτές οι προφυλάξεις λαμβάνονται στον χώρο των δεξαμενή όταν έχουμε ή υποψιαζόμαστε ότι έχουμε εύφλεκτη ατμόσφαιρα και στατικό ηλεκτρισμό.
Στη φόρτωση καθαρών φορτίων, μετρήσεις και δειγματοληψία γίνεται αφού περάσει τουλάχιστον μισή ώρα από τη φόρτωση κάθε δεξαμενής, με συσκευές που πληρούν τους όρους της ηλεκτρικής συνέχειας και γείωσης.
ΚαθΆ όσον το αδρανές αέριο δημιουργεί στατικό ηλεκτρισμό αν το στείλουμε σε δεξαμενή όπου η ατμόσφαιρα είναι εύφλεκτη, προκειμένου να την αδρανοποιήσουμε, στη διαδικασία αυτή, και μέχρι να πετύχουμε την αδρανοποίηση, θα λάβουμε προφυλάξεις κατά του στατικού ηλεκτρισμού.

*ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΞΗΡΑΣ Η ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ.*
Τη στιγμή που γίνεται η σύνδεση ή η αποσύνδεση στις μάνικες ή τους μεταλλικούς βραχίονες, μπορεί να συμβεί σπινθήρας και μας προβληματίζει ιδιαίτερα καθΆ όσον σε αυτή την περιοχή όπου είναι οι λήψεις φορτίων, μπορεί να έχουμε εύφλεκτα μίγματα. Ο σπινθήρας αυτός γίνεται από διαφορά δυναμικού που μπορεί να υπάρξει μεταξύ πλοίου - ξηράς ή μεταξύ πλοίων. Πηγές για τη διαφορά δυναμικού είναι τα τυχαία ηλεκτρικά ρεύματα, διαρροές από ηλεκτρικής πηγές και από τα συστήματα καθοδικής προστασίας.
Η μονωτική φλάντζα ή ένα κομμάτι μάνικας, που δεν έχει μέταλλο, δηλ. είναι σκέτο λάστιχο, τοποθετείται στη μάνικα ή μεταλλικό βραχίονα και διακόπτεται η ηλεκτρική συνέχεια. Έτσι αποφεύγονται οι σπινθήρες κατά τη σύνδεση - αποσύνδεση.
Ουδέποτε τοποθετούνται δυο μονωτικές φλάντζες σε ένα μεταλλικό βραχίονα ή μάνικα και αυτό γιατί χωρίς να το θέλουμε θα έχουμε μονώσει ένα κομμάτι αγωγό στην περίπτωση όπου το φορτίο που μεταφέρεται είναι στατικός συσσωρευτής. Έτσι θα συσσωρεύει ηλεκτροστατικό φορτίο και αν πλησιάσει μέταλλο στον αγωγό μπορεί η εκκένωση να πάρει μορφή εμπρηστικού σπινθήρα.

*ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΗ ΣΦΥΡΑ.*
Προσέξτε στη φόρτωση, εκφόρτωση, μεταφορά φορτίων να ρέει το φορτίο ομαλά στις σωληνώσεις.
Η απότομη στασιμότητα του υγρού, θα αυξήσεις την πίεση σε αυτές.
Όταν πρόκειται να φορτώσουμε με την βαρύτητα, δηλ. όταν έρχεται από υψόμετρο το φορτίο και δεν χρειάζεται αντλία, τότε όλα τα επιστόμια είναι ανοικτά εκτός του επιστομίου ξηράς που είναι κλειστό και ανοίγεται σταδιακά τελευταίο. Το φορτίο έρχεται χωρίς να σταματήσει πουθενά και μπαίνει στην δεξαμενή μας. Σκεφθείτε τι θα συμβεί, αν αρχίσουμε φόρτωση και το επιστόμιο της δεξαμενής μας είναι κλειστό, αν μια αντλία ξεκινήσει απότομα, ή σταματήσει απότομα, ή αν επιστόμιο τύπου πεταλούδα / ανεπίστροφο κλείσει απότομα.
Θέλουμε τα ανοιγοκλεισίματα στα επιστόμια να γίνονται αργά.
Πρώτα ανοίγουμε το επιστόμιο δεξαμενής και μετά κλείνουμε κάποιο άλλο.
Καθοριστικό ρόλο στην υδραυλική σφύρα παίζει επομένως ο πραγματικός χρόνος κλεισίματος επιστομίου και η απόσταση του από την αντλία.
Σε απόσταση 1300 μέτρων από την αντλία που στέλνει φορτίο και στη σωλήνα κατάθλιψης αρχίζουμε και κλείνουμε το επιστόμιο. Ταυτόχρονα αρχίζει μερική στασιμότητα του φορτίου που προϋποθέτει αύξηση στην πίεση και η αυξημένη πίεση κατευθύνεται προς την αντλία πολύ γρήγορα (1300 μέτρα το δευτερόλεπτο), φτάνει στην αντλία και επιστρέφει στην βάνα. Εάν ο πραγματικός χρόνος κλεισίματος του επιστομίου είναι δυο δευτερόλεπτα ή λιγότερος τότε επιστρέφοντας η αυξημένη πίεση στο επιστόμιο ή πριν φθάσει, θα έχει κλείσει η βάνα, πράγμα το οποίο είναι και το χειρότερο. Οπωσδήποτε ρόλο παίζει και η πυκνότητα του φορτίου καθώς επίσης και η γραμμική ταχύτητα του. Όσο μεγαλύτερα είναι αυτά τα στοιχεία τόσο χειρότερα.
Όταν τα επιστόμια κλείνουν αυτόματα, προβλέπεται χρόνος κλεισίματος να είναι περίπου 30 δευτερόλεπτα για να προφυλαχτούμε από την υδραυλική σφύρα.
Καλά θα κάνουμε και εμείς να ανοιγοκλείνουμε τα επιστόμια αργά για να επιστρέφει η υψηλή πίεση και να βρίσκει τη βάνα ανοικτή έτσι ώστε να ελαττώνεται.
Όταν έχουμε πλευρίσει σε εγκαταστάσεις που έχουν ευαίσθητα επιστόμια και μπορεί να ασκηθούν δυνάμεις και να κλείσουν από μόνα τους θα πρέπει η εκφόρτωση να γίνεται με αργό ρυθμό. Ευαίσθητα επιστόμια θα πρέπει να είναι πλήρως ανοικτά ή κλειστά και όχι σε ενδιάμεσες τιμές.

*Έννοια της Υδραυλικής σφύρας* ή *( κτύπημα κριού ή υδραυλικό κτύπημα )*
Δημιουργείται σε μια γραμμή όταν υπάρχει αλλαγή της ταχύτητας ροής του υγρού μέσα στη γραμμή. Η σφύρα αυτή μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνα υψηλή όταν η αλλαγή της ταχύτητας της ροής είναι πολύ απότομη και μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί από τους παρακάτω λόγους:
1.  κλείσιμο μιας αυτόματης βάνας.
2.  κλείσιμο ή άνοιγμα μιας ανεπίστροφης βάνας.
3.  απότομο κλείσιμο μιας χειροκίνητης ή μιας μηχανοκίνητης βάνας.
4.  ξεκίνημα ή σταμάτημα μιας αντλίας απότομα.
Αν η ολική πίεση που δημιουργείται είναι μεγαλύτερη από την αντοχή της γραμμής θα σπάσει η γραμμή και θα έχομε ρύπανση. Η πίεση σε κάθε σημείο της γραμμής όσο το υγρό ρέει υπό κανονικές συνθήκες εξαρτάται από τους παρακάτω παράγοντες:
1.  την υδροστατική πίεση.
2.  την πίεση των ατμών αν η δεξαμενή είναι κλειστή ή την ατμοσφαιρική πίεση αν η δεξαμενή είναι ανοικτή.
3.  την πίεση που δημιουργείται από την αντλία κατά την κατάθλιψη της όπου είναι μεγαλύτερη και πέφτει βαθμιαία από τις τριβές μέσα στις γραμμές.
Οι 2 πρώτοι παράγοντες είναι σταθεροί και ονομάζονται στατικοί δηλ. το απότομο κλείσιμο της βάνας εξασκεί μια επιπλέον πίεση και αυτό οφείλεται στην μετατροπή της κινητικής ενέργειας του κινούμενου υγρού σε ενέργεια πίεσης.
Κατά την υδραυλική σφύρα δημιουργείται ένα κύμα πίεσης που ταξιδεύει στο αγωγό με την ταχύτητα του ήχου (331 μ / δευτ.).  το ύψος αυτού του κτυπήματος εξαρτάται από το ειδικό βάρος του υγρού, την ταχύτητα ροής του υγρού και την ταχύτητα του ήχου στο υγρό που εξαρτάται από την θερμοκρασία, το υγρό και την συμπιεστικότητα του.
Το κτύπημα αυτό έχει την μεγαλύτερη τιμή από την στιγμή του απότομου κλεισίματος της βάνας και παίρνει χρόνο ίσο με 2L/α  για να εκδηλωθεί  όπου L= το μήκος της γραμμής και όπου α= η ταχύτητα του ήχου στο υγρό που είναι περίπου 1430 μ / δευτ.

----------


## captparis

*ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΗ ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΑΣ - ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ.*
Η φωτιά απαιτεί συνδυασμό καυσίμου, οξυγόνου και μιας πηγής ανάφλεξης.
Οι περισσότερες ουσίες είναι εύφλεκτες εκτός από μερικές οι οποίες όταν θερμανθούν εκλύουν αεριο. Αυτό καίγεται αν αναφλεγεί αφού, εκ των προτέρων βέβαια, θα έχει αναμιχθεί με την ανάλογη ποσότητα οξυγόνου το οποίο υπάρχει στην ατμόσφαιρα.

*ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΒΕΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ.*
Ψύξη: το νερό.
Απόπνιξη: ο αφρός, το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα, ο ατμός και η άμμος.
Ανασταλτικά φλόγας: ξηρά χημική σκόνη 

*ΤΥΠΟΙ ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΩΝ.*
Πυρκαγιές σε εύφλεκτα στερεά υλικά, όπως σχοινιά, χαρτιά, ξύλα, μουσαμάδες, καταπολεμούνται με νερό.
Πυρκαγιές σε υγρά πετρελαιοειδή καταπολεμούνται αποτελεσματικά με αφρό. Μερικές αιτίες φωτιάς σε πτητικά πετρελαιοειδή μπορούν να σβηστούν με ομίχλη ή ψεκασμό νερού.
Αποτελεσματική όμως κατάσβεση θα κάνουμε αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε ξηρά χημική σκόνη 
Οι πυρκαγιές σε μη πτητικά πετρελαιοειδή που δεν καίγονται για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα μπορούν να σβηστούν με ομίχλη ή ψεκασμό νερού, εφόσον είναι προσιτή ολόκληρη η φλεγόμενη επιφάνεια.
Πυρκαγιά σε πετρελαιοειδή που καίει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σβηστεί με νερό υπό μορφή ψεκασμού ή ομίχλη.
Ο πίδακας νερού θα παίξει πολύτιμο ρόλο στη ψύξη ζεστών μπουλμέδων και τοιχωμάτων δεξαμενών.
Ο καλύτερος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης τέτοιων πυρκαγιών σε δεξαμενή είναι με πυροσβεστικά μέσα που κάνουν αποπνιγμό όπως αφρό, διοξείδιο του άνθρακα ή σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ξηρά χημική σκόνη σε συνδυασμό, αν είναι δυνατό, με κλείσιμο της δεξαμενής και ψύξη των γειτονικών επιφανειών ή χώρων.

*ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΑ ΣΕ ΥΓΡΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ ΑΕΡΙΟ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟ.*
Πυρκαγιά σε υγροποιημένο αέριο πετρέλαιο που διαφεύγει, όπου είναι δυνατό, πρέπει να σβήνεται διακόπτοντας τη ροή του αερίου. Εάν αυτό δεν είναι κατορθωτό τότε μπορεί να είναι ασφαλέστερο να αφήσουμε τη φωτιά να καίει το αέριο. Ταυτόχρονα όμως θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε ψεκασμό με νερό, να ψύχουμε και έτσι να ελέγχομε την επίδραση από την ακτινοβολία θερμότητας.
Η κατάσβεση της πυρκαγιάς θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα το αέριο να απλωθεί σε μεγάλη έκταση καθʼ όσον θα καίγεται και αν έχουμε επανάφλεξη θα απλωθεί η φλόγα σε μεγαλύτερη έκταση.
Για να πλησιάσουμε και να κλείσουμε το επιστόμιο που ελέγχει τη ροή αερίου, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να σβήσουμε τις φωτιές από μικροδιαρροές στη γύρω περιοχή. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ξηρά χημική σκόνη. Πίδακες νερού δεν θα πρέπει ποτέ να χρησιμοποιούνται. Ο αφρός δεν σβήνει τέτοιου είδους πυρκαγιές.

*ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΑ ΕΙΔΗ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ.*
Αυτές οι πυρκαγιές προκαλούνται από βραχυκύκλωμα, υπερθέρμανση ή την εξάπλωση πυρκαγιάς από κάπου αλλού. Η άμεση ενέργεια είναι η διακοπή παροχής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας στο είδος του εξοπλισμού και για την κατάσβεση της πυρκαγιάς πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται μη αγώγιμο πυροσβεστικό μέσο, όπως διοξείδιο του άνθρακα, ή ξηρά χημική σκόνη.

*ΜΟΝΙΜΗ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΗΣ ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΑΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΟΥ.*
Όλα τα δεξαμενόπλοια είναι εξοπλισμένα με πυροσβεστικό σύστημα νερού.
Ο διεθνής σύνδεσμος πυρκαγιάς, για να είναι δυνατή η εξωτερική παροχή νερού, πρέπει να είναι έτοιμος για άμεση χρήση.

*ΜΟΝΙΜΕΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΗΣ ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΑΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΟΥ.*
*ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟΠΝΙΞΗΣ.*

*1.* *συστήματα κατάκλισης με διοξείδιο άνθρακα.*
Το σύστημα αυτό είναι σχεδιασμένο για την καταπολέμηση πυρκαγιών στο μηχανοστάσιο, στο λέβητοστάσιο και στο αντλιοστάσιο.
Πριν ελευθερωθεί το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα σε ένα χώρο, πρέπει μέσα σε αυτόν να ενεργοποιείται ένα σήμα συναγερμού ώστε να παρέρχεται χρόνος στο προσωπικό να τον εγκαταλείψει.
*2.* *σύστημα αφρού.*
Τα συστήματα αφρού χρησιμοποιούνται για τη καταπολέμηση πυρκαγιών σε χώρους φορτίου, στο κατάστρωμα των δεξαμενών φορτίου, στο αντλιοστάσιο ή στους χώρους μηχανών.
*3.* *ομίχλη νερού.*
η ομίχλη νερού παρέχεται με ένα σύστημα σωληνώσεων νερού σε υψηλή πίεση και ακροσωληνίων ομίχλης. Ενας δακτύλιος ακροσωληνίων τοποθετημένων κυκλικά μέσα στο κουβούσι μιας δεξαμενής, καλύπτει αποτελεσματικά τις φωτιές σε αυτό.
Μερικά πλοία είναι επίσης εξοπλισμένα με ένα μόνιμο σύστημα ομίχλης νερού υπό πίεση, για προστασία των χώρων του λεβητοστασίου της μηχανής και του αντλιοστασίου.
*4.* *υδάτινο διαχωριστικό φράγμα.*
Μερικά πλοία έχουν ένα μόνιμο σύστημα το οποίο δημιουργεί ένα προστατευτικό υδάτινο φραγμα μεταξύ του καταστρώματος φορτίου και της πρόσοψης της υπερκατασκευής.
*5.* *σύστημα αδρανούς αερίου.*
Ο σκοπός του συστήματος αδρανούς αερίου είναι να εμποδίσει πυρκαγιές σε δεξαμενές φορτίου ή εκρήξεις. Δεν είναι μια μόνιμη εγκατάσταση καταπολέμησης πυρκαγιάς. Σε περίπτωση όμως φωτιάς το σύστημα μπορεί να βοηθήσει στη κατάσβεση της.
*6.* *σύστημα απόπνιξης με ατμό.*
Το σύστημα αποπνιγμού με ατμό μπορεί να υπάρχει σε παλαιότερα δ/ξ. η χρήση του πρέπει να αποτρέπεται επειδή δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό και ακόμη δημιουργεί στατικό ηλεκτρισμό.

Στα δ/ξ μπορεί να υπάρχουν ένα ή περισσότερα από τα παραπάνω συστήματα που αναφέραμε ή και συνδιασμός τους.

*ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΡΟΥΧΙΣΜΟΣ.*
Η πυρίμαχος ενδυμασία αποτελείται από ελαφρύ πυρίμαχο ύφασμα με ενσωματωμένο κάλυμμα αλουμινίου και λέγεται «στολή προσέγγισης στη πυρκαγια». Αυτός ο τύπος δεν είναι κατάλληλος για είσοδο σε περιοχές φωτιάς. Βαρύτερες στολές που ονομάζονται «στολές εισόδου σε πυρκαγιά» επιτρέπουν στο προσωπικό να μπει πράγματι στη περιοχή της πυρκαγιάς φορώντας αναπνευστική συσκευή.
Παλιότερες στολές κατασκευασμένες από αμίαντο, δεν συστήνωνται πλέον σήμερα. Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι ο αμίαντος απορροφά και μεταδίδει θερμότητα γρηγορότερα από τους νεώτερους τύπους υλικών. Οπότε ο ρουχισμός από αμίαντο παρέχει προστασία μόνο για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα. Ο αμίαντος πρέπει να διατηρείται στεγνός αλλιώς αυτός που φοράει στολή από αυτό το υλικό διατρέχει τον κινδυνο να εμφανίσει φλύκταινες στο δέρμα του. Πρέπει να υπάρχουν σε επιφυλακή μέλη του προσωπικού με γάντια έτοιμα να αφαιρέσουν τον ρουχισμό από αμίαντο που έχει ζεσταθεί πολύ. Όλος ο προστατευτικός ρουχισμός πρέπει να διατηρείται σε καλή κατάσταση, στεγνός και όταν φοριέται πρέπει να δένεται σωστά. Στα δ/ξ ο προστατευτικός εξοπλισμός πρέπει να φυλάσεται κοντά σε θαλάμους που περιέχουν αναπνευστικές συσκευές.

*ΠΥΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΟΣ ΘΕΙΟΥΧΟΣ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΣ.*
Ο πυροφορικός θειούχος σίδηρος μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί σε δεξαμενή αργού πετρελαίου. Η δεξαμενή πρέπει να είναι σκουριασμένη, να έχει υδρόθειο και έλλειψη οξυγόνου. Πιο συγκεκριμένα θα πρέπει η περιεκτικότητα σε αέριο υδρόθειου να υπερβαίνει την περιεκτικότητα σε οξυγόνο.
Σε μια αδρανοποιημένη δεξαμενή το οξείδιο του σιδήρου (σκουριά) μετατρέπεται σε θειούχο σίδηρο. Όταν στείλουμε αέρα, συνεπώς οξυγόνο, στην αδρανοποιημένη δεξαμενή για να την κάνουμε ελεύθερη αερίων, τότε ο θειούχος σίδηρος οξειδώνεται πάλι σε οξείδιο του σιδήρου και σχηματίζεται είτε ελεύθερο θείο είτε αέριο διοξείδιο του θείου.
Αυτή η οξείδωση μπορεί να συνοδεύεται από παραγωγή αρκετής θερμότητας και έτσι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα χωριστά σωματίδια να πυρακτωθούν.
Η γρήγορη εξώθερμη οξείδωση που συνοδεύεται από πυράκτωση ονομάζεται «πυροφορική οξείδωση».
Τελικά ο πυροφορικός θειούχος σίδηρος, δηλ. ο θειούχος σίδηρος που έχει την ικανότητα να υποστεί πυροφορική οξείδωση στον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα, μπορεί να προκαλέσει ανάφλεξη μιγμάτων, αερίων υδρογονανθράκων και ατμοσφαιρικού αέρα.
Είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη λοιπόν οι αδρανοποιημένες ατμόσφαιρες στις δεξαμενές μας να μην επιτρέψουμε ποτέ να είναι εύφλεκτες.
Εύφλεκτες ατμόσφαιρες θα δημιουργηθούν οπωσδήποτε εάν οι δεξαμενές ξεφορτώνονται και το σύστημα αδρανούς αερίου δεν είναι σε λειτουργία.
Στα πλοία μεταφοράς προϊόντων πετρελαίου ο πυροφορικός θειούχος σίδηρος εμποδίζεται από τα στρώματα μπογιάς (δηλ. επειδή δεν έχουμε σκουριές).
Στις αδρανοποιημένες δεξαμενές στέλνουμε ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα αφου ακολουθήσουμε πιστά τις οδηγίες του Διεθνή οδηγού ασφαλείας για πετρελαιοφόρα και εγκαταστάσεις ξηράς. *( I.S.G.O.T.T. )*

----------


## Apostolos

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!! Η προσπάθεια σου ειναι εκπληκτική!

----------


## captparis

> Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!! Η προσπάθεια σου ειναι εκπληκτική!


Να ειστε καλα παιδια , να μαθαινουν οι νεοι συναδελφοι και να τα φρεσκαρουμε  και εμεις λιγακι στην μνημη μας  !!!

----------


## captparis

*ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ* 
*ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΙ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΟΥΣ.*
Κλειστοί χώροι είναι οι δεξαμενές φορτίου έρματος, καυσίμων, νερού, λιπαντικών καταλοίπων, ιζημάτων, λυμάτων, στεγανών. Επίσης ο χώρος στη μονάδα καθαρισμού του αδρανούς αερίου (SCRUBBER UNIT), καθώς το υδάτινο ανεπίστρεπτο του αδρανούς (DECK WATER SEAL) αλλά και ο οποιοσδήποτε χώρος στον οποίο η είσοδος είναι περιορισμένη εφόσον δεν γίνεται συνεχής αερισμός. Έτσι η ατμόσφαιρα του μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνη εξαιτίας της ύπαρξης εξατμίσεων φορτίου, τοξικών αερίων αδρανούς αερίου ή ανεπάρκειας οξυγόνου. Διαρροή φορτίου μπορεί να έχουμε στο αντλιοστάσιο, στα στεγανά (COFFERDAMS), στη δεξαμενή διαχωρισμένου έρματος και γενικά σε δεξαμενές που γειτονεύουν με τις δεξαμενές φορτίου.
Πάντοτε υποψιαζόμαστε την ύπαρξη εξατμίσεων φορτίου, ακόμα και σε δεξαμενή στην οποία έγινε πλύσιμο και εξαερισμός. Σε κλειστούς χώρους που περιείχαν νερό, υγρασία, αδρανές αέριο ή συνδέονται ή γειτονεύουν με αδρανοποιημένες δεξαμενές, υποψιαζόμαστε ανεπάρκεια οξυγόνου.

*ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑΣ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΑΠΕΙ Η ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ.*
Θα σταματήσουμε το εξαερισμό στον κλειστό χώρο και μετά από δέκα λεπτά τουλάχιστον θα μετρήσουμε από το κατάστρωμα με τους φορητούς μετρητές για εξατμήσεις φορτίου, τοξικά αέρια και το οξυγόνο.
Ακόμη και αν πάρουμε ικανοποιητικές ενδείξεις, θα πρέπει να υποψιαζόμαστε την ύπαρξη εχθρικής ατμόσφαιρας στον πυθμένα της δεξαμενής και γενικά στους απόκρυφους χώρου της καθ’ όσον τα αέρια που ανιχνεύουμε είναι βαρύτερα από τον ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα. Πρέπει λοιπόν να κατέβουμε στα κατώτερα μέρη της δεξαμενής για πρόσθετες μετρήσεις και συστήνεται πάρα πολύ το άτομο που θα μπει στη δεξαμενή να είναι εφοδιασμένο με προσωπικούς μετρητές αερίων οι οποίοι θα παρέχουν ακουστικό συναγερμό με περίπτωση που η ατμόσφαιρα δεν είναι η ενδεδειγμένη.
Όταν οι μετρήσεις είναι ικανοποιητικές λέμε ότι η δεξαμενή για τη στιγμή που μετρήθηκε ήταν ελεύθερη. 
Καθ’ όσον άτομα βρίσκονται μέσα στον χώρο ο αερισμός είναι συνεχής και ο έλεγχος της ατμόσφαιρας πρέπει να γίνεται συχνά. Ιδιαίτερα έλεγχος πρέπει να γίνεται καθημερινώς πριν την έναρξη εργασίας και μετά από οποιαδήποτε διακοπή και διάλειμμα.

*ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ.*
Απαιτείται η έκδοση άδειας εισόδου από υπεύθυνο αξιωματικό πριν επιτραπεί η είσοδος στο προσωπικό. 
Κατάλληλες πινακίδες πρέπει να τοποθετούνται σε εμφανή σημεία, ώστε τα μέλη του πληρώματος να πληροφορούνται για τις προφυλάξεις που επιτρέπονται σ’ αυτούς τους χώρους, καθώς και για τα οποιουσδήποτε περιορισμούς που ισχύουν σχετικά με τις εργασίες που επιτρέπονται στους χώρους αυτούς.
Η αδεια εισόδου παύει να ισχύει εάν ο αερισμός του χώρου σταματήσει ή εάν οποιοδήποτε από τα ερωτήματα που σημειώθηκαν στον κατάλογο ελέγχου έχει αλλάξει.
Έλεγχος της ατμόσφαιρας πριν την είσοδο.
Η περιεκτικότητα σε οξυγόνο σε κλειστό χώρο πρέπει να είναι 21% κατ’ όγκο.
Οι εξατμίσεις φορτίου δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνούν το 1% του κατώτερου ορίου ευφλεκτικότητας και δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν τοξικά ή βλαβερά αέρια.
Θα διατηρηθρί συνεχής αποτελεσματικός αερισμός καθ’ όλη τη διάρκει παραμονής ανθρώπων στη δεξαμενή.
Υπάρχουν για άμεση χρήση σχοινιά και ιμάντες ασφαλείας.
Στην είσοδο της δεξαμενής υπάρχουν έτοιμες για χρήση εγκεκριμένες αναπνευστικές συσκευές θετικής πίεσης και συσκευές αναζωογόνησης.
Όπου είναι δυνατό υπάρχει διαθέσιμο χωριστό μέσο εξόδου για χρήση σαν εναλλακτικό μέσο διαφυγής σε περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης.
Ένα υπευθυνο μέλος του πληρώματος βρίσκεται σε συνεχή επιφυλακή έξω από την δεξαμενή πολύ κοντά στην έισοδο και σε άμεση επαφή με τον υπεύθυνο αξιωματικό.
Αν παρουσιαστεί έκτακτη ανάγκη, το μέλος του πληρώματος που βρίσκεται σε επιφυλακή δεν πρέπει σε καμιά περίπτωση να μπει στη δεξαμενή πριν φτάσει βοήθεια και η κατάσταση εκτιμηθεί ώστε να εξασφαλιστεί η ασφάλεια σε αυτούς που θα εισέλθουν στην δεξαμενή για να εκτελέσουν χειρισμούς διάσωσης.
Έλεγχος ατμόσφαιρας δεξαμενής πρέπει να γίνεται τακτικά καθ’ όσον το προσωπικό βρίσκεται μέσα στον χώρο και πλήρης έλεγχος πρέπει να γίνεται πριν την είσοδο ξανά στην δεξαμενή μετά από διάλειμμα.
Συνιστάται η χρήση προσωπικών ανιχνευτών αερίων και η μεταφορά αναπνευστικής συσκευής διαφυγής, ούτως ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.

*ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΥ Η ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤ**H** Η ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Η ΥΠΟΨΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΗΣ.( ΕΧΘΡΙΚΗ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ ).*
Τονίζεται ότι η είσοδος σε οποιοδήποτε χώρο που δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ότι είναι «ασφαλής» για είσοδο θα πρέπει να μελετηθεί σε κατάσταση κινδύνου όπου δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση.
Σε αυτή την πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνη κατάσταση το προσωπικό που εμπλέκεται πρέπει να είναι καλά εκπαιδευμένο στη χρήση των αναπνευστικών συσκευών και να γνωρίζει τους κινδύνους που εγκυμονεί η αφαίρεση της προσωπίδας τους όταν βρίσκονται στην εχθρική ατμόσφαιρα.
Όταν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη η είσοδος σε ένα χώρο όπου υποψιαζόμαστε ότι η ατμόσφαιρα είναι ή θα μπορούσε να είναι ανασφαλής, ένας υπεύθυνος αξιωματικός πρέπει συνεχώς να επιβλέπει την επιχείρηση και θα πρέπει να εξασφαλίσει ότι: 
1. ο πλοίαρχος έχει εκδώσει άδεια εισόδου στην οποία αναφέρεται ότι δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση εκτός από την προτεινόμενη μέθοδο εισόδου και ότι αυτή η είσοδος είναι απαραίτητη για την ασφαλή λειτουργία του πλοίου,
2. όπου είναι δυνατόν παρέχεται αερισμός.
3. τα μέλη του προσωπικού χρησιμοποιούν αναπνευστικές συσκευές θετικής πίεσης και να είναι συνδεμένοι με σχοινί ασφαλείας.
4. ο αριθμός των ατόμων που εισέρχονται στην δεξαμενή είναι ο ελάχιστος που απαιτείται για την εργασία που θα εκτελεστεί.
5. προβλέπονται μέσα επικοινωνίας και συμφωνείται σύστημα σημάτων που έγινε κατανοητό από το προσωπικό που συμμετέχει.
6. έξω από το χώρο υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες αναπνευστικές συσκευές, συσκευές αναζωογόνησης και εξοπλισμός διάσωσης. Επίσης μια ομάδα εφοδιασμένη με αναπνευστικές συσκευές είναι σε επιφυλακή για περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης.
7. κάθε απαραίτητη εργασία που πρόκειται να εκτελεστεί γίνεται με τρόπο που δεν δημιουργείται κίνδυνος ανάφλεξης.

ΜΙΑ ΤΥΠΙΚΗ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ !!
ΕΝΑ ΤΥΠΙΚΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΟ  Enclosed Space Entry Permit.doc

----------


## mastrokostas

να 'σαι καλα !υπεροχο υλικο !

----------


## captparis

*ΦΟΥΣΚΩΤΕΣ ΒΑΡΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ.*
Φουσκωτές βάρκες εγκεκριμένου τύπου μόνο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται για επισκευές και επιθεωρήσεις σε δεξαμενές. Πριν και κατά την διάρκεια που τις χρησιμοποιούμε πρέπει να παίρνονται οι παρακάτω προφυλάξεις:
1. αν οι δεξαμενές συνδέονται με κοινό σύστημα αερισμού ή με σύστημα αδρανούς αερίου, η δεξαμενή στην οποία θα χρησιμοποιηθεί η βάρκα πρέπει να απομονώνεται για να εμποδιστεί η μεταφορά αερίου από ή προς τις άλλες δεξαμενές.
2. μετά το πέρας των εργασιών η δεξαμενή πρέπει να επανασυνδέεται με το σύστημα αερισμού.
3. πρέπει να ελέγχεται η ατμόσφαιρα της δεξαμενής.
4. η έκδοση άδειας εισόδου για κλειστό χώρο απαιτείται.
5. όλα τα ανοίγματα δεξαμενής, όπως τα ανοίγματα πλύσης, πρέπει να ανοίγονται.
6. όσο χρόνο παραμένουν άτομα μέσα στη δεξαμενή πρέπει να διατηρείται συνεχώς αποτελεσματικός αερισμός.
7. πρέπει να υπάρχει επαρκής φωτισμός εγκεκριμένου τύπου, όπως π.χ. λαμπτήρες που λειτουργούν με αέρια υπο πίεση.
8. η βάρκα εργασίας πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο όταν η επιφάνεια του νερού στη δεξαμενή είναι ήρεμη.
9. η βάρκα εργασίας πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε δεξαμενές που περιέχουν καθαρό έρμα. Η σταθμη του νερού στη δεξαμενή πρέπει ή να είναι στασιμη ή να κατεβαίνει. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να αναεβαίνει η στάθμη του νερού την ώρα που χρησιμοποιείται η βάρκα.
10. ένα υπεύθυνο άτομο πρέπει να εκτελεί επιτήρηση από την οροφή της δεξαμενής και αν η βάρκα βρίσκεται μακριά από το κουβούσι, τότε πρέπει να τοποθετείται ένα ακόμη άτομο σε χαμηλότερο σημείο στη σκάλα καθόδου για να μπορεί να βλέπει τη βάρκα.
11. στην είσοδο τηε δεξαμενής πρέπει να υπάρχουν εγκεκριμένες αναπνευστικές συσκευές και εξοπλισμός διάσωσης για άμεση χρήση.
12. όλα τα μέλη που εργάζονται μέσα στη δεξαμενή πρέπει να φοράνε σωσίβια εργασίας.

*ΨΥΧΡΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ.*
Ενας κλειστός χώρος για να είναι ασφαλής για ψυχρή εργασία θα πρέπει η ατμόσφαιρα μέσα σε αυτόν να πληρεί τις απαιτήσεις για ασφαλή είσοδο και μια άδεια εισόδου πρέπει να εκδοθεί. Καλά θα κάνουμε να απομακρύνουμε οποιαδήποτε λάσπη, σκουριά ή κατακάθι από την περιοχή στην οποία θα γίνει η εργασία και γύρω από αυτήν.

*ΘΕΡΜΟΓΟΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ.*
Στον κλειστό χώρο που θα κάνουμε θερμογόνα εργασία θα πρέπει να γίνει πλύσιμο και εξαερισμός.
Ο μετρητής οξυγόνου να μας δείξει 21% κατΆ όγκο και ο ενδείκτης καυσίμου αερίου κάτω από 1% του κατωτέρου ορίου ευφλεκτικότητας. Είναι σημαντικό να συνεχίζεται ο αερισμός κατά τη διάρκεια εργασίας φλόγας.
Στις γύρω πλευρικές δεξαμενές φορτίου, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των διαγώνιων δεξαμενών φορτίου θα πρέπει είτε να έχει γίνει πλύσιμο και απαλλαγή από τα αέρια, όπως απαιτείται σε θερμογόνα εργασία, είτε να γίνει πλύσιμο, να μειωθούν οι υδρογονάνθρακες κάτω του 1% και να είναι αδρανοποιημένες είτε να είναι γεμάτες με νερό.
Στις άλλες δεξαμενές που δεν είναι ελεύθερες αερίων, θα πρέπει να λιγοστεύσουμε τις εξατμίσεις φορτίου κάτω του 2% κατΆ όγκον, να διατηρούνται αδρανομποιημένες και κλειστές.
Σε πλοίο που δεν έχει σύστημα αδρανούς αερίου, όλες οι δεξαμενές φορτίου εκτός των δεξαμενών που περιέχουν μίγματα πετρελαίου - νερού (SLOPS) πρέπει να γίνει πλύσιμο και να απαλλαγούν από τα αέρια.
Μίγματα πετρελαίου νερού (SLOPS) πρέπει να υπάρχουν σε δεξαμενές που βρίσκονται όσο το δυνατό μακρύτερα από την περιοχή που γίνεται εργασία φλόγας και η δεξαμενή να διατηρείται κλειστή.
Πλευρικές δεξαμενές έρματος και χώρος εκτός από δεξαμενέ φορτίου πρέπει να ελέγχονται για να διαπιστώνεται ότι είναι ελεύθερες αερίων και ασφαλείς για εργασία φλόγας. Εάν διαπιστωθεί διαρροή υγρού φορτίου ή εξατμίσεων θα πρέπει να εξακριβώνεται η αιτία διαρροής, να γίνεται πλύσιμο των δεξαμενών και απαλλαγή από τα αέρια.
Όλες οι σωληνώσεις σε άλλους χώρους πρέπει να ξεπλένονται με νερό, να αποστραγγίζονται, να γίνεται εξαερισμός και τελικά να απομονώνται από το χώρο όπου γίνεται εργασία φλόγας. Οι σωληνώσεις φορτίου μπορεί ακολούθως να αδρανοποιηθούν ή να γεμίσουν πλήρως με νερό αν θεωρείται απαραίτητο. Σωληνώσεις εξατμήσεων και σωληνώσεις αδρανούς αερίου στο χώρο εργασίας φλόγας πρέπει να εξαερίζονται και να απομονώνονται. Σωληνώσεις θέρμανσης πρέπει να καθαρίζονται με άφθονο νερό.
Λάσπη, κατάλοιπα και οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσαν να δημιουργήσουν εύφλεκτες εξατμίσεις, πρέπει να αφαιρούνται στην περιοχή που θα γίνει εργασία φλόγας και σε ακτίνα ολόγυρα 10 μέτρα. Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή πρέπει να δίνεται στις πίσω πλευρές σε νομείς και μπουλμέδες.
¶λλες περιοχές που μπορεί να επηρεάζονται, όπως η περιοχή ακριβώς κάτω από την περιοχή εργασίας φλόγας, πρέπει να είναι καθαρές.
Μια πλευρική δεξαμενή που περιέχει καύσιμα (FUEL OIL BUNKER TANK) μπορεί να θεωρείται ασφαλής εάν οι εξατμίσεις εντός αυτής δεν ξεπερνούν το 1% του κατωτέρου ορίου ευφλεκτικότητας και δεν θα δημιουργηθεί από την θερμογόνα εργασία μεταφορά θερμότητας μέσω του μπουλμέ στη δεξαμενή καυσίμων.

*ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΦΛΟΓΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ.*

Εάν πρόκειται να γίνει εργασία φλόγας στο κατάστρωμα, όλες οι δεξαμενές φορτίου και καταλοίπων σε ακτίνα τουλάχιστο 30 μέτρα γύρω από το χώρο εργασίας πρέπει να πλυθούν με νερό, οι εξατμίσεις να μειωθούν λιγότερο από 1% κατΆ όγκο και να είναι αδρανοποιημένες. Όλες οι άλλες δεξαμενές φορτίου στην περιοχή φορτίου πρέπει να είναι αδρανοποιημένες και με τα ανοίγματα κλειστά. Πλευρικές δεξαμενές έρματος και χώροι εκτός από δεξαμενές φορτίου πρέπει να ελέγχονται για να διαπιστώνεται ότι είναι ελεύθερες αερίων και ασφαλείς για εργασία φλόγας. Εάν διαπιστωθεί διαρροή υγρού φορτίου ή εξατμίσεων θα πρέπει να γίνεται πλύσιμο δεξαμενών και απαλλαγή από τα αέρια. Σε πλοίο που δεν έχει σύστημα αδρανούς αερίου σε όλες τις δεξαμενές φορτίου εκτος των δεξαμενών που περιέχουν κατάλοιπα πρέπει να γίνεται πλύσιμο με νερό και οι εξατμίσεις φορτίου να μειώνονται κάτω του 1% του κατωτέρου ορίου ευφλεκτικότητας. Δεξαμενές που περιέχουν κατάλοιπα πρέπει να είναι κλειστές και σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 30 μέτρων από την περιοχή εργασίας.

*ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΦΛΟΓΑΣ ΣΕ ΣΩΛΗΝΩΣΕΙΣ.*
Εργασία φλόγας σε σωληνώσεις και επιστόμια επιτρέπεται μόνο όταν το επιστόμιο ή κομμάτι σωλήνα αποσυνδεθεί από το σύστημα με εργασία που δεν δημιουργεί σπινθήρα και με το υπόλοιπο σύστημα κλειστό. Ανεξάρτητα από το αν το απομακρύνουμε από την επικίνδυνη περιοχή φορτίου ή όχι, θα πρέπει στο επιστόμιο ή κομμάτι σωλήνα που θα κάνουμε θερμογόνα εργασία να γίνει πλύσιμο και απαλλαγή από τα αέρια. Σε σωληνώσεις θέρμανσης πρέπει να γίνεται πλύσιμο με άφθονο νερό, να ανοίγονται και να διαπιστώνεται ότι είναι ελεύθερες από αέρια.
Πρωταρχικό μέλημα να είναι η ασφάλεια.*SAFETY FIRST.*

*ΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΣ:*
*ΚΡΑΝΟΣ*
*ΓΑΝΤΙΑ*
*ΓΥΑΛΙΑ*
*ΜΠΟΤΕΣ*
*ΦΟΡΜΑ*
*ΩΤΑΣΠΙΔΕΣ Ο**ΤΑΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ*


*ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΣΕ:*
*ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ*
*ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΣΟΥ*
*ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ*
*ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ*

----------


## Leo

Με την σειρά μου captparis να σας ευχαριστήσω και να σας ενημερώσω ότι μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε πλέον εδώ.

----------


## captparis

*ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ Ο ΕΚΑΣΤΟΤΕ ΓΚΑΖΑΣ !!!!*
I.S.G.O.T.Τ. = International Safety Guide Of Oil tankers & Terminals.
 Γκαζι + αερας = Εύφλεκτη Ατμόσφαιρα.
Ε.Α. +Θερμότητα (πηγή ανάφλεξης) = Φωτιά.
Τα: Ατμός, Αφρός, ¶μμος  & CO2  προκαλούν αποπνιγμό της φωτιάς.
Η αναπνευστική συσκευή φοριέται κάτω από την στολή.
Αέρας με περιεκτικότητα < 11% σε οξυγόνο δεν δημιουργεί εύφλεκτη ατμόσφαιρα αλλά για επιπλέον λόγους ασφαλείας έγινε 8% (οπότε η δεξαμενή θεωρείται αδρανοποιημένη) αλλά τα μηχανήματα παραγωγής αδρανούς αερίου πρέπει να δίνουν αέριο με λιγότερο από 5% σε οξυγόνο.
Αδρανή αέρια είναι τα αέρια των καζανιών που ψύχονται - καθαρίζονται και προοθούνται στις δεξαμενές. Το όλο σύστημα ονομάζεται σύστημα αδρανούς αερίου (INERT GAS SYSTEM ).
Η ατμόσφαιρα στις δεξαμενές πρέπει πάντα να είναι μη εύφλεκτη (απαίτηση κανονισμών).
Ακόμη και σε περιπτώσεις Gas Free ( οξυγόνο 21%), πριν τη φόρτωση πρέπει να αδρανοποιήσουμε τις δεξαμενές.
Manifolds = αγωγοί.
BUTTERWORTH = πλύσιμο με νερό.
Crud Oil Wash = πλύσιμο με πετρέλαιο.
Tank Scope = Μετρητής γκαζιού στη δεξαμενή.
H.F.L = Higher Flammable Limit   (1%)
L.F.L. = Lower Flammable Limit   (10%)    
Εύρος ευφλεκτικότητας ή εκρηκτικότητας  1 - 10 %.
P.P.M. = Parts Per Million
P.V.V = Pressure Vacuum Valves     (0,14 Kg/cm2).

Εξαερισμός (Gas Free) κάνομε μόνο όταν η περιεκτικότητα σε γκάζι είναι < 2% διαφορετικά βάζομε αδρανές αέριο έως ότου το γκάζι πέσει κάτω του 2% και μετά στέλνομε ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα ο οποίος εκτοπίζει το αδρανές αέριο και το γκάζι και η ατμόσφαιρα δεν γίνεται ποτέ εύφλεκτη. Η διαδικασία αυτή λέγεται PURGING.
Μπορούμε να κάνομε πλύσιμο και PURGING ταυτόχρονα.
FLASH POINT  είναι η κατώτερη θερμοκρασία του υλικού ώστε να βγάλει αρκετό Gas ώστε το μίγμα αέρα - γκαζιού να γίνει αναφλέξιμη ατμόσφαιρα  (εύφλεκτη ατμόσφαιρα). 
Open Cup Flush Point (O.C.F.P.) = σημείο ανάφλεξης μετρημένο με τη μέθοδο του ανοικτού δοχείου. (είναι κατά 6-7 βαθμούς μεγαλύτερο από το C.C.F.P.).
Closed Cup Flush Point (C.C.F.P.) = σημείο ανάφλεξης μετρημένο με τη μέθοδο του κλειστού δοχείου (είναι το σημείο ανάφλεξης που κατά κανόνα χρησιμοποιείται για τον χαρακτηρισμό ή μη των πτητικών υλικών και είναι κατά 6-7 βαθμούς μικρότερο από το OCFP.).

FLASH POINT (σημείο ανάφλεξης)<60 C χαρακτηρίζει πτητικό φορτίο.
FLASH POINT (σημείο ανάφλεξης)> 60 C χαρακτηρίζει μη πτητικό φορτίο.
Σε πτητικά (καθαρά) φορτία είναι υποχρεωτική η χρήση του INERT GAS, σε μη πτητικά δεν είναι.
Όλα τα CRUD OILS και τα παράγωγα τους, ελαφρά, (βενζίνη, τζετ κλπ)  είναι πτητικά.
Τα μαύρα δηλ. DIESEL, FUEL, GENERATOR, λιπαντικά είναι μη πτητικά.
Αν η θερμοκρασία του φορτίου γίνει > F.P. - 10 βαθμούς τότε θεωρείται πτητικό και πρέπει να γίνει χρήση του INERT GAS.
_ Πάντα υπερισχύουν οι τοπικοί κανονισμοί των διεθνών._
¶κυκλοι υδρογονάνθρακες (γκάζι) ονομάζονται αυτοί που τα άτομα τους συνδέονται μεταξύ τους ως μια ευθεία αλυσίδα.
Κυκλικές είναι οι ενώσεις που τα άτομα τους συνδέονται μεταξύ τους ως μια κυκλική αλυσίδα.
Κορεσμένοι υδρογονάνθρακες είναι οι ενώσεις που δεν μπορούν να απορροφήσουν άλλα άτομα ενώ οι ακόρεστοι υδρογονάνθρακες έχουν την δυνατότητα να απορροφήσουν άλλα άτομα.
Κορεσμένους υδρογονάνθρακες έχουμε εξαιρετικά διαδεδομένους στη φύση.

Με μειωμένο οξυγόνο παρατηρούνται τα παρακάτω συμπτώματα:
με οξυγόνο 18%
1)  αρχή πνευματικής σύγχυσης
2)  απώλεια μυϊκών δυνάμεων
3)  απώλεια των αισθήσεων
4)  ολική απώλεια (6-7 λεπτά)
με οξυγόνο 10%    ολική απώλεια   (5-6 λεπτά)
με οξυγόνο 0%      ολική απώλεια   (3-4 λεπτά)

Από το 21% του οξυγόνου που εισπνέεται το 4% καταναλώνει ο οργανισμός και το 17% αποβάλλεται.

----------


## captparis

*ΑΝΑΘΥΜΙΑΣΕΙΣ.*
Οι αναθυμιάσεις πετρελαιοειδών ονομάζονται υδρογονάνθρακες.
Τα πετρελαιοειδή χωρίζονται σε 2 κατηγορίες, στα πτητικά ή καθαρά και στα μη πτητικά ή μαύρα.
Κριτήριο διαχωρισμού η θερμοκρασία αναφλέξεως κλειστού δοχείου.
Θερμοκρασία αναφλέξεως κλειστού δοχείου είναι η θερμοκρασία που ένα υγρό, με τη βοήθεια φλόγας κάνει μια στιγμιαία ανάφλεξη και σβήνει.
Θερμοκρασία αυταναφλέξεως είναι η θερμοκρασία που ένα υγρό χωρίς τη βοήθεια φλόγας θα πάρει μόνο του φωτιά και θα συνεχίσει να καίγεται.
Κάθε υγρό έχει δική του θερμοκρασία αναφλέξεως και δική του αυταναφλέξεως.
Σε όλα τα υγρά η *θερμοκρασία αυταναφλέξεως* είναι *μεγαλύτερη από την αναφλέξεως.*Όσα υγρά έχουν Θ.Α.Κ.Δ. (Θερμοκρασία Αναφλέξεως Κλειστού Δοχείου) < 60 Βαθμούς είναι πτητικά και όσα έχουν >= 60 βαθμών είναι μη πτητικά.
Σε ένα χώρο που υπάρχουν υδρογονάνθρακες δημιουργούνται διάφορες ατμόσφαιρες.
Το επικίνδυνο είναι όταν έχουμε κατΆ όγκο υδρογονάνθρακες και ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα από 1 έως 10%. Το διάστημα αυτό λέγεται εύρος ευφλεκτικότητας στα πετρελαιοειδή.
Σε διαφορετικές προσμίξεις αέρα γκαζιού δεν έχομε ανάφλεξη. π.χ. 89% αέρας και 11% γκάζι δεν παίρνει φωτιά.
Για να κατέβουμε σε ένα χώρο πρέπει να γίνουν διάφορες μετρήσεις:
1η για ευφλεκτικότητα. Με ασφαλές όριο κάτω από το 1% του LFL.
Όργανο μετρήσεως το γκαζόμετρο (Gas Meter or Explosive meter). Βασίζεται στην καύση των αερίων και για να δουλέψει πρέπει ο χώρος να έχει οξυγόνο πάνω από 13%.
2η για τοξικότητα. Ασφαλές όριο τοξικότητας του γκαζιού είναι 300 PPM, με εξαίρεση τα: υδρόθειο που βρίσκεται στο αργό πετρέλαιο και το βενζόλιο που βρίσκεται στα καθαρά το οποία είναι πολύ τοξικά και έχουν ασφαλές όριο τοξικότητας 10 PPM.
Η μέτρηση της τοξικότητας γίνεται με αμπούλες και κάθε αέριο έχει τη δική του αμπούλα η οποία έχει και ημερομηνία λήξεως. Το όργανο που δέχεται τις αμπούλες λέγεται Ντάγκερ.
3η για ασφυκτικότητα . με ασφαλές όριο 21% οξυγόνο. Το όργανο ρυθμίζεται με άζωτο και ατμοσφαιρικό αέρα.
Με τα στοιχεία αυτά η δεξαμενή είναι GAS FREE και μπορούμε να παραμείνουμε 8 ώρες την ημέρα 40 ώρες την εβδομάδα.

*Βασικές τιμές οξυγόνου.*
0% ιδανικό αδρανές αέριο (άζωτο).
3 - 4% περιεκτικότητα σε οξυγόνο στο αδρανές αέριο στη μονάδα παραγωγής.
8% κάτω από το όριο αυτό η δεξαμενή θεωρείται αδρανοποιημένη.
11% ελάχιστο ποσοστό οξυγόνου που υποστηρίζεται η καύση.
13% ελάχιστο ποσοστό οξυγόνου για να λειτουργήσει το γκαζόμετρο.
21% ποσότητα οξυγόνου για κανονική αναπνοή.

H2S = Θειούχος σίδηρος ο οποίος δημιουργείται από Υδρόθειο + Σκουριά.
Πυροφορικός θειούχος σίδηρος = θειούχος σίδηρος + οξυγόνο.
Υδρόθειο + σκουριά + αέρας δεν δημιουργούν καμιά ένωση.

Στατικός ηλεκτρισμός.
Πριν από κάθε χρήση της μάνικας για Batturworth θα πρέπει να ωμομετρηθεί με το πολύμετρο και να δείχνει μέγιστο 6 ΩΜ/Μ σε στεγνή κατάσταση.
Έχομε στατικό ηλεκτρισμό του υγρού και της αέριας μάζας του φορτίου.
Τα μαύρα φορτία είναι αγώγιμα (δεν δημιουργείται στατικός ηλεκτρισμός) και τα καθαρά ή άσπρα φορτία είναι μη αγώγιμα (κρατούν στατικό ηλεκτρισμό).
Στα καθαρά φορτία προστίθεται από το διυλιστήριο η αντιστατική προσθήκη για να γίνουν αγώγιμα Antistatic Safe Additive (ASA) και είναι ίσο ή μεγαλύτερο από 50 ps/m.
Μονάδα μέτρησης αγωγιμότητας υγρών είναι το ps (Pico Siemens).

*Τοξικά αέρια.*
T.L.V. (Threshold Limit Value, Ασφαλές όριο τοξικότητας Α.Ο.Τ.) και προσδιορίζεται σε PPM. Π.χ. στο μονοξείδιο του άνθρακα το T.L.V. είναι 50 PPM.
C6H6 = Βενζόλιο (αρωματικός υδρογονάνθρακας) με T.L.V. = 10 PPM.

Το γκαζόμετρο δείχνει ποσότητες κάτω του 1% διαφορετικά η βελόνα πάει στο μέγιστο, που σημαίνει ότι η ατμόσφαιρα είναι επικίνδυνη.

Οι υδρογονάνθρακες προκαλούν φωτιά, ρύπανση, διάβρωση, αντιδραστικότητα φορτίων και βλάπτουν την υγεία.

Όργανα που μετράμε τα αέρια είναι: Explosive meter, Tank Scope, Toxic meter.
I.G.S. = Inert Gas System.
C.B.T. = Clean Ballast Tank.
T.S.P.P. = Tanker Safety Pollution Prevention

*Ασφαλή όρια αερίων:*
ευφλεκτικότητα T.L.V. = 300 PPM.
Τοξικότητα = 2% του L.F.L.
Ασφυκτικότητα = 21% οξυγόνο.

GOLD WORKS:
1. Washing of tanks πλύσιμο
2. Purging καθάρισμα
3. Gas Free εξαέρωση

Όταν κάνομε θερμές εργασίες σε δεξαμενή τότε καθαρίζομε και τις διπλανές δεξαμενές.

Πλοία κατασκευασμένα πριν το 1982 μεγαλύτερα των 40.000 μ.τ. και πλοία κατασκευασμένα μετά το 1982 μεγαλύτερα των 20.000 μ.τ. πρέπει να έχουν C.O.W.S & I.G.S.

Επειδή ορισμένα φορτία είναι πολύ παχύρρευστα δεν κάνομε C.O.W.

Η φωτιά μεταδίδεται με ταχύτητα 17 μ / δευτ. σε άπνοια σε εξωτερικό χώρο και 31μ / δευτ. σε αγωγό.

Η αντοχή στο κατάστρωμα του δ/ξ είναι 2500 χιλ. στήλης ύδατος ή 0,25 Kg/cm².
Τα SLOPS που πρέπει να μείνουν στα SLOPS TANKS μετά το πλύσιμο και την απόρριψη του υπολοίπου Dirty Ballast είναι σε κυβικά μέτρα:
((ολικός όγκος δεξαμενών πλοίου) + 3 * (όγκος πληθέντων δεξαμενών)) / 1000.

Αυτόματη καύση γίνεται σε στουπί με λάδια, σε ρινίσματα, σε πριονίδι.


ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ TANKER SAFETY .  
ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Η ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝΗΣΗ ΜΗΝ ΔΙΣΤΑΣΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕΤΕ  ΜΕΣΩ  ΠΜ 
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΣΑΣ

ΚΑΠΤ. ΠΑΡΗΣ

----------


## captparis

ΕΔΩ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ P@I CLUB ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΣΕ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΥΣ ΧΩΡΟΥΣ !!!!

TchB8.pdf

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΡΤΗΣΩ ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΣΕ PDF ΛΟΓΩ ΟΓΚΟΥ ΑΠΟ 
MARPOL - ISGOTT -TANKER SERVICE - SINGLE HULL TANKER

----------


## Leo

Captain, η ενότητα αυτή του φόρουμ έγινε από σήμερα πλουσιότερη και αυτό οφείλεται στην καλή σας διάθεση να μοιραστείτε μαζί μας τις εμπειρίες και τις γνώσεις σας. Σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ και σας ευχόμαστε οι επιθυμίες σας να γίνουν πραγματικότητα το 2010. Καλή Χρονιά, καλά ταξίδια!!!

----------


## captparis

Δεν γνωριζω αν ενδιαφερεστε να δειτε μια σειρα απο φωτο πως πλευριζουν τα πλοια και γινετε η μεταφορτωση του φορτιου !!! 
Μεγαλη προσοχη χρειαζετε στην ταχυτητα οχι πανω απο 4 κομβους , και η γωνια συγκλισης οχι πανω απο 5 μοιρες , ειθιστε το φορτωμενο να βαστα σταθερη πορεια και το ξεφορτωτο να συγκλινει !!

P7120013.JPG
P7120014.JPG
P7120015.JPG
P7120016.JPG
P7120017.JPG

----------


## captparis

> Captain, η ενότητα αυτή του φόρουμ έγινε από σήμερα πλουσιότερη και αυτό οφείλεται στην καλή σας διάθεση να μοιραστείτε μαζί μας τις εμπειρίες και τις γνώσεις σας. Σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ και σας ευχόμαστε οι επιθυμίες σας να γίνουν πραγματικότητα το 2010. Καλή Χρονιά, καλά ταξίδια!!!


Σας ευχαριστω πολυ αντευχομαι ολοψυχως το 2010 σε ολους εσας σε προσωπικο και οικογενειακο επιπεδο , υγεια - ευτυχια - ευημερια 
Καλα ταξιδια σε ολους τους συναδέλφους και με το καλο να επανελθουν στα πατρια εδαφη και στα προσφιλη τους προσωπα !!!! 

Χρονια σας Πολλα !!!

----------


## captparis

*ΥΠΑΡΙΟ =* Εμβολοφορος ατμοκινητη αντλια την οποια την χρησιμοποιουμε στο τελος καθε εκφορτωσης μετα απο την αποστραγγιση των δεξαμενων & γραμμων φορτιου μεσω του τζιφαριου ,  για να εκφορτωσουμε και τις τελευταιες εναπομειναντες ποσοτητες μεσα στις γραμμες και στο αντλιοστασιο η γραμμη του υπαριου ειναι παντα η μικρη η λεγομενη Marpol Line . Σηνηθως την δουλευουμε στις 28-31 εμβολες το λεπτο ( strokes per mnt )    

HPIM0568.jpg

----------


## captparis

Καλο ειναι να μαθουμε και μερικες ορολογιες Δ/Ξ ωστε να μην πιανομαστε αδιαβαστοι !!!

*SLOPS : ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΓΜΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ / ΚΑΤΑΛΟΙΠΩΝ / ΝΕΡΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΘΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΠΡΟΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΥΣΙΜΑΤΑ Ηʼ ΣΤΡΑΓΓΙΣΗ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ.*
*LOAD ON TOP : ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΣΤΑ SLOP (όρος ναυλωσημφώνου).*
*DENSITY : ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΥΛΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΖΑΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΟΓΚΟΥ (δηλ. Ε=Μάζα&divide;Όγκο).ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΤ/cm³ ; ΣΤΙΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΕΣ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ kg/ltr. ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΝΑΚΕΣ ASTM 54AHʼ 54B Η ΠΥΚΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ kg/cm³.Πχ. Density 0,8385mt/m³=0,8385kg/ltr=838,5kg/m³*
*ΜΟΝΑΔΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΥΚΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΤΙΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΝΕΙ Η ΣΤΕΡΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ STANDARDΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ 15CΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΟ (in vacuum).ΓΙΑ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ Η ΠΥΚΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ (in air) ; ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΥΚΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΟ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ 0,0011 ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΟΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΕΥΣΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΕΡΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ : DENSITY IN AIR = DENSITY IN VACUUM – 0,0011*
*ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΝΑΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΥΚΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΟ.Η ΠΥΚΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΞΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ.ΣΤΙΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΤΙΚΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ MTair / MTvac / BBlʼsat 60 FʽΗ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΑΥΤΩΝ)*
*SPECIFIC GRAVITY : ΣΤΟΥΣ ASTM TABLES ΧΡHΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΟΡΟΣ RELATIVEDENSITYKAISPECIFICGRAVITY.ΤΟ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΒΑΡΟΣΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ (ΧΩΡΙΣ ΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ) Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΦΑΝΕΡΩΝΕΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΒΑΡΥΤΕΡΟ Η΄ΕΛΑΦΡΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΓΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΣΕ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΕΣΤΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΝΕΡΟ.*
*A.P.I (American Petroleum Institute) :ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΥΚΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ 60 F (standard temperature).*
*CARGO SAMPLING : ΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΟΛΗΨΙΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ*
*ULLAGES : ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΓΡΟΥ ΩΣ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ (σημείο αναφοράς μετρήσεων).*
*ULLAGES OBSERVED : ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΝΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΑΜΕ ΧΡΗΣΙΠΟΠΟΙΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΜΕΤΡΙΚΟ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ (MMS / UTI κτλ)*
*ULLAGES CORRECTED : ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ ΥΨΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΘΕΝ ULLAGE.ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ (calibrationtable) ΓΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ.*
*T.O.V (total observation volume) : ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΟΓΚΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΜΕΝΟΥ SENTIMENTS + WATER (ελεύθερο νερο / freewater στη θερμοκρασία της παρατήρησης).*
*INNAGE DIP SOUNDING : ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΓΡΟΥ Η΄ΑΛΛΩΝ ΟΥΣΙΩΝ ΜΕΤΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΥΘΜΕΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ.*
*FREE WATER : ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΝΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΩΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ (πριν την φόρτωση) Η΄ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΛΑΞΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ.*
*WATER CUT : ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΜΕ WATER PASTE SOUNDING.*
*G.O.V (gross observed volume) : ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΟΓΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΗΘΗΚΕ ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΤΟ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΝΕΡΟ (στην θερμοκρασία της παρατήρησης).ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ S&W (sentiments & water).*
*S&W : ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΕΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΩΔΗ (άμμος-σκουρία-διάφορα σωματίδια) ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΔΙΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ.*
*V.C.F (volume correction factor) : ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΜΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΓΚΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ; ΣΤΗΝSTANDARDΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ(60F ή 15C).*
*G.S.V (gross standard volume) : ΕΙΝΑΙΟΟΓΚΟΣΤΟΥΦΟΡΤΙΟΥΕΧΟΝΤΑΣΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗΤΟΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΝΕΡΟ (G.O.V) ; ΔΙΟΡΘΩΜΕΝΟΣΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩΝΤΑΣΤΟΝΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗV.C.F στην“standard temperature” 60F ή 15C.*
*T.C.V (total calculated volume) : ΕΙΝΑΙΟG.S.VΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΟΝΤΑΣΤΟΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΝΕΡΟ.*
*LOADED T.C.V : ΕΙΝΑΙΤΟT.C.V ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗO.B.Q ΉSLOPS.*
*NET OBSERVED VOLUME(N.O.V) : ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΟΓΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ S&W + FREE WATER ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ.*
*GROSS STANDARD VOLUME : ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΟΓΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΜΕΝΟΥ S&W + FREE WATER ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΤΙΚΗ*
*BOTTOMS : ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΕΡΕΣ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΜΜΟ & ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΥΘΜΕΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ.*

----------


## Eng

Θα μπορουσατε να μας πειτε  CaptParis για την πίεσης τεσταρισματος των γραμμων σε ενα γκαζαδικο? Οπως δλδ της Hydrolic Supply / Return, Bunker, Fire κλπ?

Και μια παρατηρηση απο το παραπάνω σας post, το *ULLAGESCORRECTED,* δεν χρησιμοποιειται στο καλιμπραρισμα τον δεξαμενων οταν εχουμε Cargo Handling συστημα οπως ειναι της Nor Control?

----------


## captparis

*CLINGAGES** :** ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕΤΕΣ & ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΙΕΣ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΕΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΥΘΜΕΝΑ.ΟΙ ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΙΕΣ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΕΣ & ΕΝΙΣΧΥΣΕΙΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΥΘΜΕΝΑ (ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ).*
******* *ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΤΕΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΥΨΟΥΣ 4ΆΆ ; ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΚΥΛΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ.Ο ΟΓΚΟΣ ΤΩΝ* *CLINGAGES** ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΑΜΕ ΣΤΑ* *BOTTOMS** ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΥΨΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ 4ΆΆ (όχι περισσότερο – μόνο εαν το χρησιμοποιήση ο επιθεωρητής το υπολογίζουμε αλλίως ΔΕΝ θέλουμε την υπαρξη του).*
*ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ Η ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΛΥΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΝΕΡΟ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΟΓΚΟΣ ΜΕΙΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ 50% / ΕΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΛΥΣΗ ΜΕ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ (**C**.**O**.**W**) ΤΟΤΕ Ο ΟΓΚΟΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΤΑΙ 0%.*

*SLUDGE** :** ΚΑΤΑΛΟΙΠΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΜΗ ΑΝΤΛΙΣΙΜΑ (**non* *pumpable**) ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΤΟΕΙΔΕΣ ΜΕΙΓΜΑ ΛΑΔΙΟΥ, ΑΜΜΟΥ, ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΟΥΣΙΩΝ.*

*RESIDUS :**Ο**ΙΔΙΟΣ**ΟΡΟΣ**ΜΕ**SLUDGES & BOTTOMS*

*FREE* *OIL** :** ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΝΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΥΓΡΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ.*

*V**.**E**.**F** (**vessel* *experience* *factor**) :** ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ* *SHIP**Ά**S** &* *SHORE**FIGURES**ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ.Ο ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩΝΤΑΣ 5-10 ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ* *CALIBRATION**TABLES**ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΗΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΜΙΑΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ (κεκλιμένα – ενισχύσεις κ.τ.λ)*

*WEDGE* *FORMULA** :** ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΦ/ΣΗΣ Ή ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ (**free**oil** &* *liquid**) ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟ* *SOUNDING**ΑΠΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΟΡΙΟ ΥΨΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ.*

*O**.**B**.**Q** (**on**board* *quantity**) :** ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ.*

*R**.**O**.**B** (**remaining* *on**board**) :** ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΡΗΘΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ.*

*IN**-**TRANSIT* *LOSSES** :** ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ* *G**.**S**.**V**ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ* *G**.**S**.**V** ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΙΜΕΝΑ ΕΚΦ/ΣΗΣ.ΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΤΙΚΕΣ.ΤΥΧΩΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΟΦΕΙΛΩΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΚΕΣ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ / ΛΑΘΟΥΣ ΥΠΛΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥΣ Ή* *UNSTABILIZED* *CARGO**(ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ 0,5% ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ).ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΙ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΦΙΞΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ (όχι μεγάλες διαφορές).*

*UNSTABILIZED** CARGO** :* *ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΡΓΟ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΑΠΑΛΛΑΓΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΑΕΡΙΩΝ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ* *STABILAZATION* *PROCESS**.ΕΑΝ ΥΠΟΠΤΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΟΣΤΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΅Ά**UNSTABILIZED**CARGO**ΆΆ**.**ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ SEA* *TERMINALS**(ΠΗΓΑΔΙΑ) ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΥΝΗΘΗΣΤΗ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ.*

*FREE* *WATER* *TRACES** :**ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΙΜΟΙ ΟΓΚΟΙ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΚΟΠΙΜΗ Η ΕΓΓΡΑΦΗ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ : ΅Ά**NOT**E ENOUGH* *TIME* *ELAPSED* *FOR * *FREE* *WATER* *TO* *SETTLE**ΆΆ*

----------


## captparis

*ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΜΑΣ:*
*ΖΩΝΕΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΕΩΣ* *ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ* *ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑΤΩΝ* *ΚΟΠΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ**ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΩΝ**ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟ ΜΑΣ:*
*A**.**P**.**I** Ή ΠΥΚΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ**ΠΙΘΑΝΗ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ**ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ**ΤΟ* *A**.**P**.**I**, ΠΥΚΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΗΣ ; ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ Ή ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΠΙΝΑΚΕΣ.Η ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΟΘΕΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ* *EITE**ΣΕ* *U**.**S**.**BBls**net** (δηλ. στους 60**F**) ʽ**H**ΣΕ* *MT**.**ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΘΕΙ* *Max**Permission**Full**Load**,ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ Η ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΑ ΕΝΑ +/- 5%* *MoLoo**.*




*ΟΤΑΝ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΩΝ (ΕΙΤΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΝΑΙ Η ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ , ΕΙΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΝΟ) ΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΑΝΑΦΕΡΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΠΑΡΑΓΡΑΦΟ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ :*
*ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΕΙΣΕΡΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΝΑΚΕΣ* *A**.**S**.**T**.**M** 6**A** / 6**B** / 54**A** / 54**B** ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ* *V**.**C**.**F**. (συντελεστής θερμικής διαστολής)**ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ* *G**.**S**.**V** ΠΡΟΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ ΣΕ* *G**.**O**.**V** ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΛΕΓΧΟ ΣΕ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΩΝ.**ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΟΡΟΙΟ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗΣ 98% ΤΗΣ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΟ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΥΧΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΓΚΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ*
*ΤΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΟ*
*GOV** =* *TOV** –* *FREE**WATER*
*GSV** =* *GOV**x**VCF*
*TCV** =* *GSV** +* *FREE**WATER*
*Vessel**Experience**Factor** =* *shore**figures**TCV** &divide;* *ship**ʼ**s**figures**Loaded TCV* 
*DENSITY IN AIR = DENSITY IN VACUUM – 0,0011*
*FAHRENHEIT&#186; = (1,8 x CELSIUS&#186 + 32 → C° = (F°&#247;1,8 ) - 32*

----------


## captparis

> Θα μπορουσατε να μας πειτε CaptParis για την πίεσης τεσταρισματος των γραμμων σε ενα γκαζαδικο? Οπως δλδ της Hydrolic Supply / Return, Bunker, Fire κλπ?
> 
> Και μια παρατηρηση απο το παραπάνω σας post, το *ULLAGESCORRECTED,* δεν χρησιμοποιειται στο καλιμπραρισμα τον δεξαμενων οταν εχουμε Cargo Handling συστημα οπως ειναι της Nor Control?


Το *ULLAGES CORRECTED χρησιμοποιειτε μονο οταν υπαρχει μετρηση δεξαμενης-ων με ΜΜC η με U.T.I. αναλογα , στα νεοχτιστα πλοια μετα το 2000 και αυτη η διορθωση εχει αποσβεσθει διοτι ειναι διορθωμενη μεσα απο τους πινακες .Απλα παιρνουμε μετρησεις εαν εχουμε κλιση η διαγωγη  ( list or trim )*
*Επισης οταν υπαρχει Cargo Handling οι αυτοματες μετρησεις τυπου ΣΑΜΠ - ΣΚΑΡΠΕΡΝΟΡΝΤ η οποιοδηποτε αλλο ον λαιν μεσω ογκομετρησης εχει λαθος ενδειξεις , και καλο ειναι να κανουμε τις διορθωσεις !! Για αυτον τον λογο το ανεφερα !!!* 

*Ολες οι πιεσεις των γραμμων που αναφερθηκατε παραπανω γινοντε στο 125% το S.W.L. ( safe working load )* 
*Στο πλοιο οι γραμμες φορτιου τεσταροντε με το υπαριο , η ασφαλιστικη του δυκλιδα ανοιγει στα 15 κιλα , εαν την περασουμε by pass μπορουμε ανετα να πιασουμε τα 17-18 κιλα χωρις να κανουμε ζημια στο υπαριο και να κανουμε ετησιο τεστ των γραμμων φορτιου , και τα επιστομια μας !!*
*Την γραμμη του γλυκου νερου την τεσταρουμε με την ιδια του την αντλια , την γραμμη fire/foam με την general service , τις γραμμες των Bunkers με πιεση αερος , και τις γραμμες των υδραυλικων με τα ιδια τα agrigate βγαζοντας by pass το ασφαλιστικο !!! και υπενθυμιζω παντα στο 125% του SWL , εαν για οποιοδηποτε λογο δεν μπορεσουμε να τις πιασουμε λογω αδυναμιας του μηχανηματος θα γραψουμε τις πραγματικες τιμες που διαβαστηκαν και στην 4ετες που θα γινει θα τσεκαριστουν στην γιαρδα ολες οι γραμμες !!* 
*Πιστευω να σας καλυψα στις ανω ερωτησεις σας !!!!*

----------


## captparis

Γνωμη μου ειναι να παρουμε καποια ιδεα και απο αυτο !!!!

*ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ ΙΙ-2 ΤΗΣ* *SOLAS* *ΣΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΝΩ ΤΩΝ 20.000* *D**.**W**.**T**ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΦΟΔΙΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΜΟΝΙΜΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΒΕΣΗΣ ΑΦΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ.*
*ΤΟ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΣ ΑΕΡΙΟ ΣΕ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕΣΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΤΡΟΥΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΛΥΠΤΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΣ (δηλαδή συνθήκες μη-έφλεκτης ατμόσφαιρας εντός των δεξαμενών)*
*ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΣ ΑΕΡΙΟ ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ Ι.Μ.Ο* *INERT* *GAS* *SYSTEMS**. ΣΤΑ ΔΕΞ/Α ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ* *CRUDE* *OIL**Ή* *PRODUCTS** ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ. ΣΤΑ* *PRODUCT* *CHEMICAL* *TANKERS* *ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΕΠΙΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ* *NITROGEN**.*
*ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ (όπως* *C**.**O**.**W**) ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ Η ΑΔΡΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΩΝ.ΕΙΔΙΚΗ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ* *PRODUCT* *CARRIERS** (δηλ.* *cargo* *other* *than* *crude* *oil* *as* *per* *SOLAS**)** ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ* *FLASH* *POINT* *ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΤΩΝ 60**C** (**volatile* *cargoes**)** Ή ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΑΝΩ ΤΩΝ 60**C**Ή ΣΕ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΚΑΤΑ 5**C**ΑΠΟ ΤΟ* *FLASH* *POINT* *ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ.ΤΟ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΣ ΑΕΡΙΟ ΕΞΑΣΦΑΛΙΖΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΚΤΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ Ο2 ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 8% ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΕΞΑΣΦΑΛΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΙΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΦΛΕΚΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ (βλέπε* *ISGOTT**chapter** 15)*
*ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΔΙΩΞΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΟΣΟΣΤΙΑΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΚΤΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ Ο2 ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 8% (ΙΜΟ* *requirements**)*
*ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΙΟΝ ΚΑΥΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΥΣΑΕΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΥΡΙΩΝ Ή ΒΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΖΑΝΙΩΝ Ή ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΕΣ ΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ (**topping* *up**)**.*
*ΤΑ**ΚΑΥΣΑΕΡΙΑ**ΠΟΥ**ΠΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ**ΑΠΟ**ΤΟ**ΚΑΖΑΝΙ**ΠΕΡΝΟΝΤΑΣ**ΑΠΟ**ΚΑΠΟΙΑ**ΣΤΑΔΙΑ**ΦΤΑΝΟΥΝ**ΣΤΙΣ**ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ**ΜΕ**ΤΗΝ**ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ**ΣΥΣΤΑΣΗ** : NITROGEN 83% - CO2 13% - NOx (**οξείδια* *αζώτου**) – CO – SO2 50ppm – H2O (**υδρατμούς**) - O2 4%.* *Η ΠΥΚΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 1,044.*
*Η ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΧΕΙ ΑΕΡΙΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΚΤΗΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΣΕ Ο2 ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟ 5% ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟ 8%.ΜΙΑ ΤΥΠΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ ΤΟΥ Α.Ε ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΞΗΣ:*
*ΤΑ ΚΑΥΣΑΕΡΙΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ* *UP**TAKE** (**boiler**)** ΟΔΗΓΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ* *SCRUBBER* *TOWER* *(αφηγραντήρας)** ; ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΥΞΗ ΑΦΗΓΡΑΝΣΗΣ – ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΣΗΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΔΙΩΝ &* *SO**2 (ως 90%).ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΥΓΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΦΙΛΤΡΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΟΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΤΕΟΝΟΙΣΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΟ ΝΕΡΟ.ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΟ Α.Ε ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ Ή ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ʽΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ. ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ Α.Ε ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ* *DECK* *WATER* *SEAL**(υδατοβαλβίδα)** ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΕΥΛΕΚΤΟΥ ΜΙΓΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ.ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΡΕΙΣ (3) ΤΥΠΟΙ* *DECK**SEAL** :* 
*1.* *WET* *TYPE*
*2. SEMI DRY*
*3. DRY*
*META**TO**DECK**SEAL**ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ʽʼ**NON* *RETURN* *VALVE**ʼʼ** ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΡΟΛΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ* *DECK* *SEAL* *ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ʽʼ**OVERFLOW**ʼʼ.ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟ Α.Ε ΟΔΗΓΕΙΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗΣ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ.ΕΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ ΤΟ ʽʼ**PRESSURE* *VACUUM* *LIQUID* *BREAKER**ʼʼ** ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΑΚΟΦΟΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΟ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΥΠΟΠΙΕΣΗΣ ʽΗ ΥΠΕΡΠΙΕΣΗΣ.ΤΟ* *P**.**V**.* *BREAKER* *ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΑΘΜΗ ΥΓΡΟΥ ΜΙΓΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΠΥΚΝΟΤΗΤΑ (ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΓΛΥΚΟ ΝΕΡΟ & ΓΛΥΚΟΖΗ ΣΕ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ 70 / 30 ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ). ΕΠΙΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗΣ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΛΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ* *MAST* *RISER**.ΤΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ* *INDIVIDUAL**CARGO**TANKS** ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΟΥΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ʽʼ**LOCK**ʼʼ (ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ).*

----------


## captparis

*ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ**:*
*Η ΠΕΡΙΕΚΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΞΥΓΟΝΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ 5% ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΅Ά**ALARM**ΆΆ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΣΤΑ 8%.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 5%.ΟΤΑΝ Η ΠΕΡΙΕΚΤΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΞΥΓΟΝΟΥ ΥΠΕΡΒΕΙ ΤΟ 8% ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ.*
*ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΥΣΙΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΩΝ (**COW**) Η ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΜΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΚΤΗΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΟΞΥΓΟΝΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 8% ; ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΞΗΡΑΣ Η ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 5%.Η ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΥΨΟΣ ΕΝΟΣ (1) ΜΕΤΡΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ.*
*Η ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ ΣΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΤΙΜΗ 100* *mm**/**Wg** (**water**gauge**) ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΟΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΥΛΕΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ.**ΟΤΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΚ/ΣΗ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΟΥΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ Η΄ ΜΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΡΥΘΜΟ ΕΚ/ΣΗΣ.*
*Η ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΙΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ 125% ΤΗΣ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΛΙΩΝ ΕΚ/ΣΗΣ.π.χ* 
*(3 αντλίες) Χ (3500* *m**³/**h**) = 10500* *m**³/**h*
*Blower : 125% X 10500 = 13125 m³/h*
*ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΑΝΕΜΙΣΤΗΡΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΟΧΗ 125% Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ.ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΙΑΡΜΟΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ 65**C** ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ 75**C**.*

*ΜΕΘΟΔΟΙ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ* *΅ΆPURGINGΆΆ*
*ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΟΠΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΛΑΓΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ ΜΙΑΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ ΗΆ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΟΥΜΕ.*
*1.* *DILUTION**.** ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΔΙΟΧΕΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΨΗΛΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΑΝΑΜΙΓΝΕΙΕΤΑΙ Η ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΑ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΣ ΕΞΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ “**ULLAGE**OPENING**” ΤΟΥ ΚΟΥΒΟΥΣΙΟΥ ΗΆ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ* *PV**(αποφεύγεται η χρήση των ανακουφιστικών διότι βρωμίζονται).ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑΤΑΙ ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΚΟΥΒΟΥΣΙΩΝ.Η ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ Η ΠΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΟΒΟΡΑ, ΔΙΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΜΠΑΡΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΧΤΕΙ 3 ΜΕ 4 ΦΟΡΕΣ Ο ΟΓΚΟΣ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΑΣ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗΣ.*
*2.* *DISPLACEMENT**.** ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΟΧΕΤΕΥΟΥΜΑΙ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΣ ΑΕΡΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΜΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΡΩΜΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΑΣ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΣΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΗΣ ; ΜΕ ΣΚΟΠΟ Η ΕΙΣΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΗ ΝΑ ΕΚΤΟΠΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΣΑ ΣΑΝ ΕΜΒΟΛΟ (χαρακτηρηστικία είναι η μεταβολή της περιεκτικότητας σε οξυγόνο καθΆ υψος της δεξαμενής με το πέρασμα του χρόνου)*

*ΕΔΩ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΑΘΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ 2 ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΣ ΑΕΡΙΟ !!!*

----------


## captparis

Ας διαβασουμε 2 πραγματακια και για τις αντλιες ενος Δ/Ξ 

*ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΑ ΝΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΓΓΙΣΗ / ΑΝΤΛΗΣΗ ΥΓΡΩΝ.ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΓΟΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΕΠΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΣΕ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ.*
*ΝΟΜΟΣ ΥΔΡΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗΣ / BERNOULLI*
*Ρε + (Γ x Υ² / 2 xg) + (Γ xh) = Ct*
*ΟΠΟΥ → Ρε : πίεση*
*Γ : ειδικό βάρος του υγρού*
*Υ : ταχύτητα*
*g : επιτάχυνση της βαρύτητας (9,81 m/sec²)*
*h : ύψος στήλης* 
*ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ :* 
*ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΛΕΒΑ ΥΓΡΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΘΡΟΙΣΜΑ, ΤΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΚΕΙ ΤΟ ΥΓΡΟ,ΤΗΣ ΚΙΝΗΤΗΚΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ (Γ xΥ² / 2 xg) , KAI ΤΗΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ (Γ xh) ; ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΚΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΦΛΕΒΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΓΡΟΥ.ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΟΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΥΔΡΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΥΓΡΑ.*
*ΕΝΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΩ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΝΤΛΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΩΛΗΝΩΣΕΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ ; ΕΝΩ ΜΕ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ πχ. ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΑΝΤΛΗΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΡΟΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΩΛΗΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΟ ; ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΗ ΜΕΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΟΜΗ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ (ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΚΡΟΥΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΑΣ / ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΟ ΧΤΥΠΗΜΑ)*

*1. ΚΑΤΑΤΑΞΗ ΑΝΤΛΙΩΝ*
*ΟΙ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ* 
*a) ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ:*
*§ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΕΣ (ΦΥΓΟΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΕΣ,ΑΚΤΙΝΙΚΗΣ ΡΟΗΣ, ΜΙΚΤΗΣ ΡΟΗΣ)*
*§ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΚΤΟΠΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ (ΠΑΛΙΝΔΡΟΜΙΚΕΣ,ΓΡΑΝΑΖΩΤΕΣ,ΚΟΧΛΙΩΤΕΣ κλπ)*
*§ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ (ΠΙΕΣΤΙΚΟΥ ΘΑΛΑΜΟΥ κλπ)*
*§ ΑΝΕΛΚΥΣΗΣ (ΤΡΟΧΟΣ ΑΝΥΨΩΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΔΟΥΣ)*
*§ΕΓΧΕΙΤΗΡΕΣ (ΤΣΙΦΑΡΙΑ / ΠΑΡΟΧΙΚΟΣ ΕΓΧΕΙΤΗΡΑΣ,ΣΙΦΟΥΝΑΣ)*
*b) ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ* 
*  ΚΑΤΑΚΟΡΥΦΟΥ ΑΞΟΝΑ*
*  ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΙΟΥ ΑΞΟΝΑ*
*  ΠΛΑΓΙΟΥ ΑΞΟΝΑ*
*c) ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ (ΚΙΝΗΤΗΡΑΣ)*
*§ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΕΣ*
*§ ΑΤΜΟΚΙΝΗΤΕΣ*
*§ ΑΕΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΕΣ*
*§ ΑΤΜΟΣΤΡΟΒΙΛΟΥ*
*§ ΑΕΡΟΣΤΡΟΒΙΛΟΥ*
*§ ΧΕΙΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΕΣ*
*ΠΟΔΟΚΙΝΗΤΕΣ*

*2. ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ*
*ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΩΝΤΑΣ ΥΠΟΠΙΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΘΑΛΑΜΟ ΤΗΣ ; ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΑΛΑΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΡΟΦΥΣΗΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΓΡΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΑΝΤΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ,Η ΒΑΡΟΜΕΤΡΙΚΗ , Η ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΖΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΧΡΕΙΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΜΕΣΟ (πχ. αδρανές αέριο).*
*ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΡΟΦΑ ΑΠΟ ΥΨΟΣ 10,33 μέτρα (μετρικό σύστημα 1 Atm = 10,33 mtr/Wg , 1 τεχνητή ατμόσφαιρα = 10 mtr/Wg). ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΚΕΝΟ. ΕΠΙΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΙΑΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΟΠΩΣ :* 
*ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΛΟΥΜΕΝΟΥ ΥΓΡΟΥ; ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΟΠΙΕΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΔΙΕΥΚΟΛΥΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΞΑΤΜΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΓΡΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΔΥΣΧΕΡΕΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΣ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΕΙΡΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΕΙΔΗ Ή ΑΛΛΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΝΤΛΗΣΗΣ ΑΝΑΔΥΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΤΥΤΙΚΑ ΑΕΡΙΑ.*
*ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ; ΟΣΟ ΒΑΡΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΥΓΡΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΧΕΡΕΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΑΝΑΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΣΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΣ.*
*ΙΞΩΔΕΣ ; ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΧΥΡΕΥΣΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΥΓΡΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΑΝΤΛΕΙΤΑΙ*
*ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΩΣΕΙΣ ; ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΕΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΚΟΥΣ / ΜΟΡΦΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΣΩΛΗΝΩΣΕΩΝ. ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΗ ΛΕΙΑ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ Ή ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΛΑΝΤΖΕΣ Ή ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΜΠΕΣ ΚΛΠ ΔΥΣΧΕΡΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΛΗΣΗ*
*ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΑ ; Η ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΜΙΩΝ ΔΥΣΧΕΡΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΛΗΣΗ*
*ΣΤΕΓΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ; ΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΤΕΓΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΦΛΑΝΤΖΕΣ ,ΤΟ ΚΕΛΥΦΟΣ, ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΑΝΤΛΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΝΑΡΟΦΥΤΙΚΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ.*

----------


## captparis

*3.* *ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ*
*ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΒΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΞΗ. ΟΙ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΚΤΟΠΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΒΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ ΥΨΗ.ΟΙ ΦΥΓΟΚΕΝΤΡΕΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΒΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΑΠΟ 10* *Atm**ΚΑΤΑ ΜΕΣΟ ΟΡΟ.*

*4.**ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΑΝΤΛΙΩΝ*
*ΤΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ :*
*ΤΑ ΥΨΗ ΤΗΣ*
*Ο ΒΑΘΜΟΣ ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΤΗΣ* 
*ΠΑΡΟΧΗ*
*Η ΙΣΧΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΘΕΙ*
*ΤΑ ΥΨΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΛΙΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ :*
*ΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗΣ (Ηα)*
*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΓΡΟΥ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΝΤΛΗΣΗ ΕΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΣ (επίπεδο* *impeller**).ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΥΓΡΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΅Ά**IMPELLER**ΆΆ (ΣΤΡΟΦΙΟΥ) ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΡΕΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΥΤΗΤΑ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΟΦΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΘΕΩΡΕΙΤΑΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΟ (**net**positive**suction** /* *N**.**P**.**S**.**H**).*


*ΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΕΩΣ (Ηκ)*
*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΟΦΙΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΓΡΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΒΕΤΑΙ.*
*ΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΥΨΟΣ (Ης)*
*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΘΡΟΙΣΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ*
*ΥΨΟΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ (Ηαντιστάσεων)*
*ΕΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΘΡΟΙΣΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ. ΟΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΙΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΥΔΡΟΣΤΑΤΙΚΗ ΣΤΗΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΠΤΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΡΙΒΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΛΑΔΩΣΕΩΝ ΚΛΠ. ΤΩΝ ΣΩΛΗΝΩΣΕΩΝ.*
*ΟΛΙΚΟ ΥΨΟΣ (Ηολ)*
*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΘΡΟΙΣΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ (δηλ.Ηολ = Ηα + Ηκ + Ηαντιστάσεων)*
*ΜΑΝΟΜΕΤΡΙΚΟ ΥΨΟΣ (Ημ)*
*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΛΙΚΟ ΥΨΟΣ ΑΦΑΙΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΥΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΩΛΗΝΩΣΕΙΣ.*

*ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΚΤΟΠΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ*
*ΟΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΛΙΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΒΑΣΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΓΚΟΥ ΕΝΟΣ Η ΠΕΡΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΩΝ ΘΑΛΑΜΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΚΙΝΟΥΜΕΝΟΥ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΟΣ. ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΚΤΟΠΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ :*
*a)* *ΠΑΛΙΝΔΡΟΜΙΚΕΣ (**RESEPROCATING**) ; ΟΙ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑΝ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΚΙΛΥΝΔΡΟΥΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΕΜΒΟΛΟ.ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΤΜΟΚΙΝΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΩΝ , ΣΑΝ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΡΑΓΓΙΣΕΩΣ (**STRIPPING**).ΣΕ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΠΑΝΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΙΝΗΤΕΣ.ΟΙ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΗΣ Ή ΔΙΠΛΗΣ ΔΡΑΣΗΣ (**simple**or**double**action**) , ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΜΟΝΗΣ ΔΡΑΣΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΒΟΛΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΧΩΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΙΛΥΝΔΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΒΟΛΟΥ ΤΟ ΥΓΡΟ ΝΑ ΟΔΗΓΕΙΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΣ ΔΙΠΛΗΣ ΔΡΑΣΗΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΒΟΛΟΥ (αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με την λειτουργεία αντίστροφων βαλβιδων)*
*b)**ΠΕΡΙΣΤΡΟΦΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ (**ROTARY* *VALVE**) ; ΑΠΟΤΕΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΚΥΚΛΙΚΟ ΚΕΛΥΦΟΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΕΝΤΡΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟΥ.ΤΟ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ ΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΙ ΑΥΛΑΚΩΣΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΟΛΙΣΘΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΛΑΣΜΑΤΑ.ΚΑΘΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΡΕΦΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ ΑΥΤΑ, ΛΟΓΩ ΤΙΣ ΦΥΓΟΚΕΝΤΡΟΥ ΗΆ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΛΑΤΗΡΙΩΝ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΑΚΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΛΥΦΟΥΣ ΜΕΤΑΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟΝ ΟΓΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΑΛΑΜΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΣ.*
*c)* *ΟΔΟΝΤΩΤΕΣ ΗΆ ΓΡΑΝΑΖΩΤΕΣ (**GEAR**PUMPS** /* *internal* *or* *external**) ; ΔΙΑΘΕΤΟΥΝ ΓΡΑΝΑΖΙΑ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ Η΄ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ ΟΔΟΝΤΩΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ.*
*d)* *ΚΟΧΛΙΩΔΗΣ (**SCREW**PUMP**) ; ΑΠΟΤΕΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΖΕΥΓΟΣ ΑΤΕΡΜΟΝΩΝ ΚΟΧΛΙΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΩΝ ΟΠΟΙΩΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΔΙΑΚΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ.*
*e)* *ΥΓΡΟΥ ΕΜΒΟΛΟΥ (**LIQUID**PISTON**PUMP**) ; ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΚΕΝΟΥ (**VACUUM**PUMPS**) .ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΔΥΟ ΤΥΠΩΝ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ (ι) ΜΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΛΕΙΠΤΙΚΟ ΚΕΛΥΦΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΘΥΡΙΔΕΣ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗΣ ,ΣΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ (ιι) ΜΕ ΕΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΚΕΛΥΦΟΣ.*
*ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΡΕΦΟΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ ΩΘΕΙ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΕΡΟΥ (Ή ΑΛΛΟΥ ΥΓΡΟΥ) ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΘΕΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΑΚΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΛΥΦΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΚΥΚΛΙΚΗ ΤΡΟΧΙΑ (ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΦΥΓΟΚΕΝΤΡΗΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΗΣ) ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΩΝΤΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΝΑΝ ΥΓΡΟ ΔΑΚΤΥΛΙΟ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΚΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΕΦΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟΥ ΛΥΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΥΓΡΟ ΕΜΒΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΩΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΕΡΙΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ.ΟΙ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΕΥΡΕΩΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ* *VACUUM**STRIP**(ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗΣ – ΑΠΟΣΤΡΑΓΓΙΣΕΩΣ)*
*f)**ΦΥΓΟΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΕΣ ; Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΔΡΑΣΕΩΣ ΤΩΝ ΦΥΓΟΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΩΝ ΑΝΤΛΙΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΚΤΟΠΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ.ΟΙ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΕΚΤΟΠΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΜΒΟΛΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΜΒΟΛΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΩΘΗΣΗ-ΚΙΝΗΣΗ. ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΡΑΣΗ ΕΝΩ ΟΙ ΦΥΓΟΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΚΙΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΕΠΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΠΙΕΣΗ. (ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗ ΔΡΑΣΗ). ΟΙ ΦΥΓΟΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΛΙΚΟΦΡΑΚΤΕΣ, ΣΤΡΟΒΙΛΟΦΥΓΟΚΕΝΤΡΕΣ, ΕΛΙΚΟΦΡΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΤΡΟΒΙΛΟΦΡΑΚΤΕΣ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΞΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΡΟΗΣ (ΟΠΟΥ Η ΡΟΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΞΟΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΑΣ) ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΚΤΙΝΙΚΗΣ ΡΟΗΣ (ΟΠΟΥ Η ΡΟΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΕΤΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΞΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟΥ.*
*g)**ΕΛΙΚΟΦΡΑΚΤΕΣ ; ΑΠΟΤΕΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΥΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΤΜΗΜΑΤΑ , ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ Ή ΔΡΟΜΕΑΣ Ή ΦΤΕΡΩΤΗ (**IMPELLER**) ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΕΛΥΦΟΣ. ΤΟ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ (ΥΓΡΟ) ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ (ΜΑΤΙ) ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΡΕΦΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΘΕΙ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΥΓΟΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ , ΔΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ. Η ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΤΕΡΥΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΤΕΡΥΓΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΙΝΟΝΤΑ ΟΧΕΤΟ. Η ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΗΣ Ή ΔΙΠΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗΣ (**simple**or**double**suction**) ; ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ Η ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΠΛΕΥΡΕΣ. ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΥΓΡΟ ΦΕΥΓΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ ΟΔΗΓΕΙΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΛΥΦΟΥΣ. ΤΟ ΚΕΛΥΦΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΚΥΚΛΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΟΜΗΣ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΥΞΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΟΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΅Ά ΣΠΕΙΡΩΕΙΔΗ ΟΧΕΤΟΆΆ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΙΚΟΦΡΑΓΜΑ. ΦΤΑΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΥΓΡΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΠΕΙΡΩΕΙΔΗ ΟΧΕΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΑΥΞΑΝΟΜΕΝΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΟΜΗΣ ΑΥΞΑΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ; ΑΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΔΗ ΝΟΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΞΑΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΠΙΕΣΗ. ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΡΡΟ0ΦΗΣΗ (ΣΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΙΟΥ) ΟΠΟΥ Η ΔΙΑΤΟΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΓΟΥ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗΣ ΜΕΙΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΞΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ. ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΜΟΝΗΣ ΑΝΑΡΡΟΦΗΣΗΣ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΑΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΟΧΕΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ 600 Μ3/ΩΡΑ.*

*ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΕΔΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΑ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ , ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΣΑΣ* 

*ΚΑΠΤ. ΠΑΡΗΣ*

----------


## captparis

ετσι σιγα σιγα να μπαινετε στο πνευμα !!!!

astmab.xls

----------


## Eng

> Το *ULLAGES CORRECTED χρησιμοποιειτε μονο οταν υπαρχει μετρηση δεξαμενης-ων με ΜΜC η με U.T.I. αναλογα , στα νεοχτιστα πλοια μετα το 2000 και αυτη η διορθωση εχει αποσβεσθει διοτι ειναι διορθωμενη μεσα απο τους πινακες .Απλα παιρνουμε μετρησεις εαν εχουμε κλιση η διαγωγη  ( list or trim )*
> *Επισης οταν υπαρχει Cargo Handling οι αυτοματες μετρησεις τυπου ΣΑΜΠ - ΣΚΑΡΠΕΡΝΟΡΝΤ η οποιοδηποτε αλλο ον λαιν μεσω ογκομετρησης εχει λαθος ενδειξεις , και καλο ειναι να κανουμε τις διορθωσεις !! Για αυτον τον λογο το ανεφερα !!!* 
> 
> *Ολες οι πιεσεις των γραμμων που αναφερθηκατε παραπανω γινοντε στο 125% το S.W.L. ( safe working load )* 
> *Στο πλοιο οι γραμμες φορτιου τεσταροντε με το υπαριο , η ασφαλιστικη του δυκλιδα ανοιγει στα 15 κιλα , εαν την περασουμε by pass μπορουμε ανετα να πιασουμε τα 17-18 κιλα χωρις να κανουμε ζημια στο υπαριο και να κανουμε ετησιο τεστ των γραμμων φορτιου , και τα επιστομια μας !!*
> *Την γραμμη του γλυκου νερου την τεσταρουμε με την ιδια του την αντλια , την γραμμη fire/foam με την general service , τις γραμμες των Bunkers με πιεση αερος , και τις γραμμες των υδραυλικων με τα ιδια τα agrigate βγαζοντας by pass το ασφαλιστικο !!! και υπενθυμιζω παντα στο 125% του SWL , εαν για οποιοδηποτε λογο δεν μπορεσουμε να τις πιασουμε λογω αδυναμιας του μηχανηματος θα γραψουμε τις πραγματικες τιμες που διαβαστηκαν και στην 4ετες που θα γινει θα τσεκαριστουν στην γιαρδα ολες οι γραμμες !!* 
> *Πιστευω να σας καλυψα στις ανω ερωτησεις σας !!!!*


Προσωπικά σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τη λεπτομερης ανάλυση. Μου ειναι πολύ κατανοητο. 

Αν δεν σας ηταν καπως θα ηθελα να μας κανατε μια αναλυση πάνω στα "φραμάδικα" γκαζαδικα (Framo type Product Tankers). 
Θεωρώ πως ειναι ενα ενδιαφερον τυπος προντακταδικου μιας και ο τροπος φορτοεκφορτωσης φορτιου και μπαλαστ γινεται μεσω των Framo Pumps.
Επισης αν θελατε να μας δινατε και μια περιγραφη της λειτουργιας των αντλιων Framo μεσω του E/R με τα λεγόμενα Power Packs.

----------


## captparis

*ΓΙΑ ΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ !*

Για την σωστη λειτουργια των αντλιων και των επιστομιων ειναι αναγκαιο να αποφευγουμε τις υψηλες πιεσεις κατα την διαρκεια της φορτωσεως . Οι υπερβολικες πιεσεις μπορει να προκαλεσουν και ανεπανορθωτες ζημιες στις αντλιες στις γραμμες στις μανικες στα μεταλικες ενωσεις και στις ιδιες τις αντλιες. Η υπερπιεση θα μεγαλωσει με αναλογα αποτελεσματα εαν εχει παραμεινει καποιο επιστομιο κλειστο και η γραμμη φορτωσης ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη και εχουμε μεγαλη ροη φορτωσης !!
Η φορτωση γινετε με δυο τροπους , η μια μεσω αντλιας και η αλλη μεσω γραμμη φορτωσης (drop line ) ,φορτωνουμε μεσω αντλιας *ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 8 ΜΠΑΡ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ * Υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να μας σπασει την ασφαλιστικη δυκλιδα του ιμπελλερ και να μας το γυρισει αντιστροφα οποτε στην εκφορτωση να μην δουλεψει η αντλια (ΤΟ ΙΜΠΕΛΛΕΡ  ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΕΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΒΕΙ ) ΟΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΜΠΑΡΙ !!
Εαν εχουμε και γραμμη φορτωσης μπορουμε να φορτωνουμε και μεσω της γραμμης και μεσω της αντλιας ωστε να περιοριζουμε την πιεση του φορτιου στην γραμμη !!
Εαν αυτο δεν ειναι δυματον λογω της διαταξης των επιστομιων μας και για να αποφυγουμε την υπερπιεση στην γραμμη του φορτιου κατα την διαρκεια της φορτωσης εργαζομαστε ως εξης !!!
1. Εχουμε το Manifold - το discharge kai to drop valve  κλειστa μεχρι το φορτιο να φτασει στο Manifold.
2. Ανοιγουμε σιγα σιγα το manifold 25% - 30% - μεχρι η γραμμη  φορτιου  του καταστρωματης να γεμησει με φορτιο 
3. Ανοιγουμε τα επιστομια της Drop Line kai Discharge  της ανλιας αργα μεχρι να δουμε max 8 Bar πιεση φορτιου το οποιο το μετραμε στο μανομετρο που εχει πανω η αντλια.
και συνεχιζουμε την φορτωση μεσω της Drop Line & Αντλιας 

Σε περιπτωση που δεν εχουμε  Drop Line εργαζομαστε ως ανω χωρις το επιστομιο της γραμμης φορτωσεως !!!

----------


## captparis

*ΓΙΑ ΕΚΦΟΡΤΩΣΗ*

Ξεκιναμε τα Power Pack ( υδραυλικη πιεση ) και αυξανουμε την πίεση υδραυλικου συστημάτος περίπου 150 μπαρ . Εάν η θερμοκρασία του λαδιου είναι κάτω από 20 ° C, Επανακυκλοφορήστε το υδραυλικο λαδι για να θέρμανθει 
στα 100 μπαρ πριν από την αύξηση της πίεσης υδραυλικου συστημάτος στα 150 μπαρ. 
Αρχίστε την αντλία φορτίου αργά και την αφήστε να τρέξει με τη υδραυλική πίεση γυρω στα 40-50 μπαρ για περίπου 1-2 λεπτά με την κλειστο το Discharge Valve της αντλιας φορτίου.  Αυξήνουμε την πίεση της αντλιας παραπανω απο την μεση πιεση που εχουμε στο Manifold κατα 15-20 μπαρ να αποφευχθεί το" back pressure " και να μην πνιξει την αντλια ( και αντι να ξεφορτωνουμε να φορτωνουμε το αμπαρι )Κατόπιν ανοίξτε το discharge Valve της αντλιας φορτίου. 
Αυξήστε την υδραυλική πίεση της/ των αντλιων έως ότου το back pressure να ειναι ικανοποιητικο και η ροη εκφορτωσης να ειναι σε αποδεκτα ορια .Εαν απαιτείται, αυξηστε την πίεση των power pack. 
Ακολουθήστε την ίδια διαδικασία για το επόμενο parcel. Εξασφαλίστε ότι ειναι αρκετή η υδραυλική πιεση μεσω των power pack διοτι εαν δεν ειναι , η υδραυλική πίεση των power pack θα μειωθεί οποτε θα μειωθει και η ροη εκφορτωσης του πλοιου 
Η πίεση υδραυλικών συστημάτων(power packς) πρέπει να είναι 15 μπαρ επάνω από την πιεση της υψηλότερης αντλιας και αυτο γιατι ετσι ελαχιστοποιημε η κατανάλωση ενέργειας, το επίπεδο θορύβου και τη φθορά λόγω χρήσης
Εαν εχουμε ομοιογενες φορτιο ακολουθουμε τις ως ανω ενεργειες και να βεβαιωνομαστε οτι παντα εχουμε αρκετη πιεση στα pack μας ωστε σηκωνοντας και αλλες αντλιες να μην εχουμε πτωση του συστηματος 
*ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΑΝΤΛΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΧΑΜΗΛΕΣ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ , ΠΑΡΑ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ!!*

----------


## captparis

*STRIPPING*

Μειώστε την υδραυλική πίεση αντλιών φορτίου περίπου 100 μπαρ , στο τέλος της εκφορτωσης, ή όταν αρχίζει η αντλία να χάνει την αναρρόφηση, που υποδεικνύεται από τις δονήσεις και την υδραυλική πίεση και το ανεβοκατεβασμα που κανει το πιεσομετρο
Τωρα εχουμε κενη την δεξαμενή φορτίου με μειωμένη υδραυλική πίεση ( 100 μπαρ). 
Παιζοντας με το επιστομιο της εκφορτωσης μπορεί να βελτιώσει το αποτέλεσμα στριππαρισματος. 
Όταν η δεξαμενή φορτίου είναι κενή, κλείστε το επιστομιο του φορτίου και σταματήστε την αντλία. 
Το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα του στριππαρισματος επιτυγχάνεται με χαμηλότερη πιεση στην γραμμη εκφορτωσης ( back pressure )
Ξεπρεσσαρετε την γραμμη του φορτιου στο καταστρωμα ωστε να μειωθει στο ελαχιστο το back pressure ,κατα την διαρκεια του stripping .
Αρχίστε την αντλία τοπικά και την πίεση αύξησης περίπου 80 - 100 bars
Συνδέστε την γραμμη του αέρα η του αδρανους αεριου στην γραμμη του φορτίου της αντλιας και ρυθμίστε πίεση αέρα/αδρανούς αερίου σε 1 BAR + στατικό ύψος, κανονικά 2-4 Bars Οχι παραπανω διοτι επιτυγχανουμε αντιθετα αποτελεσματα . 
Συνεχιστε ετσι έως ότου το pipestack να μεινει αδειο. . 
κλειστε το επιστομιο του stripping 
Επαναλάβετε τα ακολουθα για το stripping εάν είναι απαραίτητο. 
Σταματήστε, και σταματήστε την αντλία φορτίου. 
Κανετε purging to cofferdam της αντλιας !!!

----------


## captparis

*PURGING* 

Πριν την καθε φορτωση , μετα την φορτωση κατα την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου , πριν την εκφορτωση - μετα την εκφορτωση και μετα τα πλυσιματα κανουμε purging στο cofferdam ολων των αντλιων της ΦΡΑΜΟ που εχουμε πανω στο πλοιο 
Ο λογος που κανουμε το purging ειναι να ελενξουμε τα seal της αντλιας εαν ειναι σε καλη κατασταση και οτι δεν χανουν !! 

1. 24 ωρες πριν την φορτωση για να ελενξουμε οτι το oil seal ειναι σε καλη κατασταστη και δεν εχουμε διαρροη λαδιου στο cofferdam της ατλιας.
2. 24 ωρες το πολυ μετα την φορτωση ξανακανουμε για ελεγχο του oil seal και του cargo seal αν βγαλει φορτιο εχουμε ζημια στο cargo seal
3.εαν βγαλουν φορτιο η λαδι η και τα δυο μαζι ξανακανουμε μετα απο 3 μερες για να βεβαιωθουμε οτι δεν ηταν κατι τυχαιο και περιστασιακο .
4. εαν δεν ξαναβγαλει και το ταξιδι διαρκει πανω απο 7 ημερες κανουμε καθε εβδομαδα , 
5. εαν ξαναβγαλει καθε 2 μερες κανουμε purging και τα αναλογα αποτελεσματα τα γραφουμε στο purging sheet 
6. Πριν την εκφορτωση αμεσως μετα την εκφορτωση , και μετα τα πλυσιματα!!!

*ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΦΡΑΜΑΔΙΚΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΦΟΡΗΤΗ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΦΡΑΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΟΝΙΜΗ .*
ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΗΤΗ ΑΝΤΛΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ !! 
*ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ , ΠΡΩΤΑ ΚΟΝΕΞΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΥΨΗΛΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΕΩΣ , ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ !!!!! ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ !!!!*

*ΕΔΩ ΣΑΣ ΑΝΑΡΤΩ 2 FRAMO BULLETIN ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΥΣ STA PRODUCT & CHEMICAL TANKERS !!!*

03-How_to_obtain_the_best_stripping_result.pdf
05-Operation_of_FRAMO_Cargo_Pumping.pdf

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΛΟΓΩ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΣΚΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗΣ , ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΛΑΣΟΜΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΟ ΜΟΥ !! ΣΕ 15 ΩΡΕΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ !!!!

----------


## Eng

> ΣΕ 15 ΩΡΕΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ !!!!


Το ευχαριστω ειναι λιγο...
Οσο για την αναχώρρηση.. σας καταλαβαινω απόλυτα!! Στη δουλεια μας ειναι κατι πολυ συχνο και οι προσωπικες στιγμες αλλα και χρονος σημαντικος και τεραστιας σημασιας!
Ευχομαι καλο ταξιδι και καλη ανταμωση.

----------


## Natsios

Δεν ξέρω αν σας πρόλαβα ή αν εχετε ήδη ξεκινησει το ταξιδι σας, ήθελα όμως να σας ευχαριστήσω ολόψυχα για τη συμβολή σας και την προσπαθεια σας. Όταν ξεκινήσαμε την συζήτηση για την ανάπτυξη του θέματος δεν φανταζόμουνα ποτέ οτι θα πάρει τέτοιες διαστάσεις. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον αγαπητό Leo οτι το θέμα έγινε κατά πολύ πολύ πλουσιότερο. 
Να είστε πάντα καλά!

----------


## helatros68

Τεσσερα chemical/oil product tankers στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 5.1.2010

-Borchali imo no.9427988 κατασκευης 2009
-Manon imo no.9419670 κατασκευης 2008
-Attikos imo no.9340843 κατασκευης 2005
-Clipper Nadja imo no.9122112 κατασκευης 1996

borchali 5.1.2010.jpg

manon 5.1.2010.jpg

attikos 5.1.2010.jpg

clipper nadja 5.1.2010.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το oil products tanker Abai imo no.9334600 κατασκευης 2005 στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 15.1.2010.


abai 15.1.2010.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μπορείτε να δείτε τον οδηγό ασφαλείας δεξαμενοπλοίων εδώ http://www.eugenfound.edu.gr/appdata...f/e_k00010.pdf (ση σελίδα του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη). Γνώμη μου είναι ότι πρέπει να διαβασει όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για το θέμα, όσα έγραψε παραπάνω ο καπτα-Πάρης μοιραζόμενος την εμπειρία του μαζί μας.

----------


## helatros68

Το chemical/oil products tanker Irini,κατασκευης 1995,κατα την αναχωρηση του απο τον Πειραια στις 29.1.2010.

irini 29.1.2010.jpg

----------


## Eng

Ενα απο τους λιγους πλεον τυπους Τανκερ που κυκλοφορουν ακομα ειναι τα λεγομενα Double Side Tankers. Ειναι βαπορια που δεν εχουν Double Btm και οι πλευρικες δεξαμενες πέρνουν ΜΟΝΟ ερμα. Αυτο ηταν ο πρωτος τυπος - για την ακριβεια το πρωτος ειδος μετασκευης - των γνωστων Single Hull Tankers με SBTnks. Δυο λογια, τα Segregated Ballast Tank Tankers ηταν μονου τοιχοματος γκαζαδικα που μπορουσαν να περνουν φορτιο στις πλευρικες δεξαμενες και οταν τα αδιαζαν μπορουσαν στο ιδιο ταγκι να βαλουν σαβουρα. Κατοπιν αυτα τα γκαζαδικα εγιναν Double Side δλδ απογορευτικε να μπαινει φορτιο στις πλευρικες δεξαμενες και να ειναι αποκλειστικα ballast. Αυτο συνοδευτικε και με καποια μετασκευη οπως ενισχυση των κεντρικων αμπαρια με προσθηκη Side Horizontal Girders (οριζοντιο ενισχυτικο που "τρεχει" το αμπαρι εκκατερωθεν της CL του πλοιου. Επισης γινοντουσαν αλλαγες στις γραμμες φορτιου και ερματισμου (οι γραμμες φορτιων στις πλευρικες δεξαμενες "τυφλώνονταν" και αναπτυσσονταν το δικτυο ερματισμου. 
Βεβαια αυτο ειναι ολοκληρο θεμα για να το αναπτυξουμε και στην ερωτηση..πως σου 'ρθε ρε μαστορα και τα λες... Ε να, ειδα αυτο το βαπορακι και ειπα να πω και δυο λογακια για να το πλουμισω να μην στεκει ετσι ξεκαρφωτο.... :Very Happy: 

DSC03880.JPG

----------


## axos

Δεν ξέρω αν η φωτό που έβαλα είναι στο σωστό σημείο...Είναι όμως μια φωτό που βρήκα στο ίντερνετ και μου έκανε εντύπωση!!!

----------


## Natsios

Ας δούμε και κάτιο από το εσωτερικό των δεξαμενών φορτίου

Μια αντλία framo  για την οποία έχει γίνει εκτενή συζήτηση σε προηγούμενες σελίδες

Cargo tanks condition5.JPG

Και heating coils για το ζέσταμα των φορτίων τα οποία επισης έχουν αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενες σελίδες

DSCN8225.JPG

----------


## trelaras

εδω κ καιρο ανοικτα της παραλιας του λουρδα βλεπω εδω κ καιρο το τανκερ ''minerva rita''τι εχει παθει?ξερει καποιος?
*
*

----------


## helatros68

Το chemical/oil products tanker Shogun,imo 9242443 - κατασκευης 2002 - στην Κυνοσουρα στις 23.2.2010.

shogun 23.2.2010.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το oil products tanker Akti A,κατασκευης 1996,αναχωρωντας απο τον Πειραια στις 5.3.2010.

akti a 5.3.2010.jpg

----------


## dimitris86

mia foto apo ena 320000tons apo us gom lightering/loop

----------


## manolis_creta

καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους ! Και στους ναυτικούς μας συν τις άλλης καλα ταξίδια και ήρεμες θάλασσες και καλά λιμάνια!!!  :Wink: 


παρακάτω υπάρχουν μερικές φωτογραφίες από το πλοίο που ήμουν , δεν είναι εξειδικευμένη φωτογραφική παρουσίαση αλλά υπάρχουν τα βασικά σημεία όπως η γέφυρα το μηχανοστάσιο το control του φορτίου , το αντλιοστάσιο ( pump room ) , meeting room , τραπεζαρίες , καμπίνες , κλπ.. ελπίζω να σας αρέσουν !

*Γέφυρα* 
το κέντρο έλεγχου του πλοίου ! , στην πρώτη φωτογραφία μια γενική άποψη της γέφυρας και κυρίως των ναυτιλιακών οργάνων ( Radar , σύστημα ηλεκτρονικού χάρτη ή κοινώς e.c.di.s , το dead man alarm , το A.I.S , τα G.P.S , κλπ , μετά σε ξεχωριστή φωτογραφία φαίνεται το τιμόνι του πλοίου , που δύναται να δουλέψει με τις 2 γυροσκοπικές , και με την μαγνητική σε περίπτωση που χαλάσουν οι gyro , μπορεί να κρατήσει πορεία με την μαγνητική αυτόματα (επιλογή ext ) , με την ανάλογη διόρθωση του σφάλματος , επίσης είναι συνδεδεμένο με τα 2 ecdis , που του δίνει την δυνατότητα άμα το επιλέξουμε μέσα από το μενού να στρίβει μόνο του στα way point , δυνατότητα εναλλαγής με το τιμόνι στην δεξιά βαρδιόλα για χειρισμούς στα λιμάνια . Μετά τον τηλέγραφο ( αφιερωμένη στον μαστρόκωστα ) που ελέγχουμε την καρδιά του πλοίου ! , επίσης κουμπιά έλεγχου του I.G.S ( σύστημα αδρανούς αερίου ) που κρατάει τις δεξαμενές χωρίς οξυγόνο ουσιαστικά αρά εκμηδενίζετε η πιθανότητα ανάφλεξης του φορτίου (υπό νορμάνλ συνθήκες) . Έπειτα τα δορυφορικά και τα ασύρματα συστήματα επικοινωνιών. 

DSC04218.jpg

DSC04224.jpg

DSC04235.jpg

DSC04238.jpg

DSC04242.jpg

----------


## manolis_creta

Λίγες ακόμα φωτογραφίες της γέφυρας με τον επαναλήπτη της γυροσκοπικής στην πρώτη , μετά το κλινόμετρο , ανεμόμετρο , κλπ , και τέλος ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος και το γραφείο της γέφυρας

DSC04300.jpg

DSC04299.jpg

DSC04243.jpg

DSC04217.jpg

----------


## manolis_creta

*Main Engine* 

DSC00475.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Καινούργιο, συγχρονο πλοίο.

----------


## manolis_creta

Το* Control room* του φορτίου , από εδώ γίνετε ο έλεγχος της φόρτο – εκφόρτωσης του πλοίου καθώς και ο ερματισμός και αφερματισμός , το γραφείο πλοίου , έπειτα το αντλιοστάσιο , διακρίνουμε μετά την φωτογραφία της εισόδου μια εκ των δυο αντλιών έρματος και έπειτα μια εκ των τριών αντλιών φορτίου DSC02169.jpg

DSC02170.jpg

DSC02175.jpg

DSC04032.jpg

DSC04033.jpg

----------


## manolis_creta

Συνέχεια


DSC04058.jpg

DSC04066.jpg

----------


## manolis_creta

Συνέχεια με τους κοινοχρήστους χορούς ! , ξεκινάω με την καμπίνα του πλοιάρχου , μετά σε μια άδεια καμπίνα δοκίμου , μετά στην δική μου καμπίνα χάχα!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , έπειτα στο μεγάλο meeting room , 
συνέχεια με την τραπεζαρία αξιωματικών , το καπνιστήριο αξιωματικών , την τραπεζαρία πληρώματος , διάφορες άσχετες μετά.. και τέλος μια φωτογραφία από ένα πέρασμα μας κοντά στην Μάλτα !

PC310124.jpg

DSC02163.jpg

DSC02164.jpg

DSC02101.jpg

DSC04208.jpg

----------


## manolis_creta

Συνέχεια

DSC04209.jpg

DSC00045.jpg

PC310018.jpg

PC310015.jpg

PC310040.jpg

----------


## manolis_creta

Συνέχεια
DSC02120.jpg

DSC03834.jpg

DSC04308.jpg

DSC02168.jpg

DSC04069.jpg

ΤΕΛΟΣ!

ΝΝΝΝ

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ λεμε .... ΜΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΣ !  :Wink: 
Και γιδοβοσκός να σαι ,βλέποντας αυτές τις φωτο ... θέλεις να φύγεις !

Είναι και η πρώτη μέρα μετά τις πασχαλινές διακοπές ,και μου ρχετε να ξηλώσω το γραφείο !Διότι στα βαπόρια όταν τα παίρνεις στο κρανίο , ανεβαίνεις επάνω και αφήνεις το βλέμμα σου να σκανάρη τον ορίζοντα .Και έτσι σου περνούν όλα !
Αχ !Αχ ,αυτές οι γυναίκες !Μας έκαναν στεριανούς γαμώτο!!! :Razz:  :Very Happy: 

Να σαι καλα φίλε Μανώλη ,και να χεις πάντα καλά ταξίδια !

----------


## helatros68

Το Chemical/oil products Akri κατασκευης 2008 κατα την αφιξη του στην Δραπετσωνα στις 13.4.2010.

akri 13.4.2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ένα αρκετά γρήγορο γκαζάδικο, από μια συνάντησή μας με το Κνωσσός Παλάς... Σε όλους του φίλους την ποντοπόρου... 

DSC03980.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Felix G, κατεβαίνοντας το Κάβο Ντόρο

DSC02109.JPG

----------


## Eng

Και ενα καραβακι που περιμενη για φορτωση στο Bonair Καραϊβικη!

09100038.jpg

----------


## zozef

Εξω απο τον Πατρωκλο
NEA 218NA.jpg

----------


## Fido

Το MERIOM GLORY στις 21/4 στη ράδα Ελευσίνας, στην αναμονή για εκφόρτωση...
Εικόνα0344+.jpg 
Εικόνα0343+.jpg

----------


## Manolishaf

Εισαι υπεροχος μπραβο σου πραγματικα πολυ καλη δουλεια

----------


## manolis_creta

> Εισαι υπεροχος μπραβο σου πραγματικα πολυ καλη δουλεια


 
thanks!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Michael

Αχ, ανάσανα καθαρό αέρα!!!
Να 'σαι καλά αδελφέ!

----------


## Eng

Για να μην μενουμε μονο σε φωτο εξωτερικες..
Ballast line με το Bell mouth σε Ballast Side Tnk.

(τι ειπα τωρα ετσι??) - Παμε παλι.. Γραμμη Ερματισμου με το προστόμιό της σε πλευρική δεξεμενη ερματος διπλού τοιχόματος γκαζαδικου.

DSCI0261.JPG

Και μια εικονα ενος Web Frame απο DBT της Ballast Side Tank.

DSCI0271.JPG 

Και που να ξερατε τι δροσια εχει εκει μεσα οταν το βαπορι ειναι στο μεσα αγκυροβολιο της Futjairah τον Αυγουστο....Παραδεισος...

----------


## Natsios

> Και που να ξερατε τι δροσια εχει εκει μεσα οταν το βαπορι ειναι στο μεσα αγκυροβολιο της Futjairah τον Αυγουστο....Παραδεισος...


Έχεις κάνει τις καλύτερες σάουνες στα πιο τέλεια χαμαμ (σαν το παραπάνω :Wink: ) και παραπονιέσαι και απο πάνω :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Έχεις κάνει τις καλύτερες σάουνες στα πιο τέλεια χαμαμ (σαν το παραπάνω) και παραπονιέσαι και απο πάνω


και παράλληλα άμα πεινάσεις μπορεί να δαγκώσεις και λίγο τραγανή πετσουλα απο κανα χέρι ή και πόδι.

----------


## φανούλα

> και παράλληλα άμα πεινάσεις μπορεί να δαγκώσεις και λίγο τραγανή πετσουλα απο κανα χέρι ή και πόδι.


Αμάν τι ακούω και μου λέτε να πάω ποντοπόρο μετά... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!! Δεν πάωωωωωωωωωωω:mrgreen:!!!!!

----------


## manos92

ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΑΔΕΡΦΕ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΜΠΑΙΩ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΑΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ

----------


## daimanissa....

Μια απο τις βαπορακλες του Τσακου το οποιο εδω και λιγους μηνες ανοικει στο Πακιστανικο Κρατος... διστυχως.... απολαυστε....

DSC00299.jpg

----------


## daimanissa....

αααααχχ ρε Μαραθων.....

DSC01954.jpg

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Μια απο τις βαπορακλες του Τσακου το οποιο εδω και λιγους μηνες ανοικει στο Πακιστανικο Κρατος... διστυχως.... 
> 
> DSC00299.jpg


Δυστυχώς..για ποιόν;;
 :Very Happy:

----------


## daimanissa....

> Δυστυχώς..για ποιόν;;


 
Σωστη παρατηρηση....  :Cool:  :Cool:  Για τον Τσακο δεν νομιζω να ελεγα δυστυχως... Για το ιδιο το βαπορι ομως ναι....

----------


## Thanasis89

Η σημερινή μέρα με βρήκε στην ράδα του Πειραιά μέσα σε μια λάτζα αρχικά και έπειτα στο Αθηναία του Χανδρή... Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε όλους του ποντοπόρους και κυρίως στον Mastrokosta και στον Eng... Ήταν μια τόσο ξεχωριστή εμπειρία... 

DSC07320.jpg

Θα υπάρξει συνέχεια !

----------


## mastrokostas

Να σαι καλά Θανάση !
Παντως ιστορικό το σινιάλο !!!
Καλα ταξιδια να 'χουν !

----------


## Thanasis89

Όντως Κώστα... Κατάλαβα όμως, χωρίς να έχω ζήσει τα κρουαζιερόπλοια και χωρίς να είμαι απολύτως βέβαιος, ότι έχουν αλλάξει πολλά από τότε.... 

DSC07270.jpg

DSC07326.jpg

Πάντως είναι μία από τις ελάχιστες, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ελληνικές εταιρείες που κρατά την ελληνική σημαία σε όλα τα πλοία της...

----------


## darkman16

Oraio to marathon itan mia fili mou dikimina eki....

Mia wrea foto apo to proin M/T Astro Libra kai Nin M/V Ore Sudbury
Afieromeni stous dokimous pou itan pano apo 4/4/09-10/2/10


Kai aftin tin fotografia pou diesxize ton Kolpo tou Aden

----------


## daimanissa....

> Oraio to marathon itan mia fili mou dikimina eki....
> 
> Mia wrea foto apo to proin M/T Astro Libra kai Nin M/V Ore Sudbury
> Afieromeni stous dokimous pou itan pano apo 4/4/09-10/2/10
> 
> 
> Kai aftin tin fotografia pou diesxize ton Kolpo tou Aden


 
apo poia sxoli itan?

----------


## darkman16

> apo poia sxoli itan?


Stin aen kritis einai...

----------


## magel

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ!!!

----------


## ChiefMate

Kλασικο Γιαπωνεζικο βαπορι!

----------


## angelmethoni

το minerva georgia στην Ολλανδια για μια μικροεπισκευουλα
minerva georgia.jpg
στο κολπο του Μεξικου
μινεβα γεωργια2.jpg
μπαινοντας στην Καραιβικη
μινερβα γεωργια4.jpg
φορτωση στη Νιγηρια
μινερβα γεωργια3.jpg
εκφορτωση στο LOOP,Η.Π.Α,κολπος του Μεξικου
μινεβα γεωργια.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες. Νομίζω ότι δεν έχουμε φωτογραφίες επό ξεφόρτωμα στο LOOP (Louisiana Offshore Oil Port). Το ...λιμάνι (port) είναι μεσοπέλαγα. Είναι στο στίγμα 38° 53,11' B 090° 01,50 Δ (κάπου εδώ) στον παρακάτω χάρτη το διακρίνουμε από τον ιδιωτικό φανό στα αριστερά του χάρτη (αυτόν με το σήμα RACON S , ---).
Είναι συχνό για τα μεγάλα γκαζάδικα να ξεφορτώνουν μακρυά από τις ακτές και τα στόρια και ο πιλότος να έρχονται πολλές φορές με ελικόπτερο.
11006a-2.jpg

----------


## angelmethoni

Οριστε κατι ακομα απο LOOP
LOOP.jpg

LOOP2.jpg

----------


## dimitris86

kai merikes apo mena sto loop me to andromeda

Andromeda 2009 046.jpg

Andromeda 2009 042.jpg

Andromeda 2009 148.jpg

Andromeda 2009 151.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σας. Πόσο δύσκολο σας φάνηκε το Ship To Ship operation?

----------


## angelmethoni

> kai merikes apo mena sto loop me to andromeda
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114694
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114695
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114696
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114697


Δημητρη εχεις κανει στο Andromeda?χεχε αυτες τις φωτογραφιες της εχω κι εχω...τις  ειχαμε στο Γεωργια.....Παλατι το Ανδρομεδα!

----------


## mastrokostas

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες ,μπράβο σας ! 
Γράφτε και δυο λόγια για την εμπειρία σας αυτων των ταξιδιων , αν είναι πρώτο-δεύτερο  μπάρκο ? :Wink:

----------


## dimitris86

> Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σας. Πόσο δύσκολο σας φάνηκε το Ship To Ship operation?


                                     για μενα επειδη ειμαι μηχανικος το μονο ''παιδεμα'' ηταν το πολυωρο stand by!

----------


## dimitris86

> Δημητρη εχεις κανει στο Andromeda?χεχε αυτες τις φωτογραφιες της εχω κι εχω...τις  ειχαμε στο Γεωργια.....Παλατι το Ανδρομεδα!


οντως παλατι το ανδρομεδα φιλε μου αλλα θελει κ αρκετη δουλεια για να κρατηθει παλατι!
για να απαντησω ομως κ στον φιλο μαστροκωστα ηταν το δευτερο  εκπαιδευτικο ταξιδι μου,το καραβι πολυ καλο με τισ οποιεσ αδυναμιες του μονο τα ταξιδια ηταν καπως γιατι το συναιχεια αφρικη-loop δεν το λες και ωραιο!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι ένα θέμα. Να φτάνεις στο λιμάνι και αυτό να είναι μεσοπέλαγα.
Ξεφορτώσατε και σε σημαδούρα ή μόνο ship to ship;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχαμε συζη΄τησει παλιότερα για το πως ξεφορτώνουν τα γκαζάδικα σε τσαμαδούρες σαν αυτές του LOOP.




> ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΣΑΜΑΔΟΥΡΑ
> 
> 
> ΤΟ BUOY  ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ (ΕΝΑΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ)
> 
> 
> 
> Η ΣΥΝΗΘΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ
> 
> ...

----------


## dimitris86

> Είναι ένα θέμα. Να φτάνεις στο λιμάνι και αυτό να είναι μεσοπέλαγα.
> Ξεφορτώσατε και σε σημαδούρα ή μόνο ship to ship;


μονο ship to ship!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Μετα το πρωτο μου ταξιδι σας παραθετω μερικες απο τις φωτογραφιες που τραβηξα!

DSC00004.JPG

DSC00006.JPG

DSCN1346.JPG

DSC00037.JPG

Δ/Ξ ΜΥΡΤΟΣ

----------


## Appia_1978

Όμορφες φωτογραφίες. Σε ευχαριστούμε.

Σου εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια!

Υ.Γ.: Ποιανής εταιρείας είναι το Μύρτος;

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!Ειναι της Cardiff Marine η οποια πλεον λεγεται TMS TANKERS!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Μετα το πρωτο μου ταξιδι σας παραθετω μερικες απο τις φωτογραφιες που τραβηξα!


*Γιάννη καλώς όρισες! Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου! 
Για σένα μία φωτογραφία από τα δοκιμαστικά του Μύρτος στην Κίνα, όταν είχε πάει ο πατέρας μου για την παραλαβή του.!*

DSC01446.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σε ευχαριστς πολυ Γιαννη πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Μαζευτήκανε τα παιδιά απο τα πρώτα τους μπάρκα και βλέπουμε απίθανες φωτογραφίες.
Να είστε καλά και καλή συνέχεια!
Περιμένουμε όπως είπε και ο Μαστροκώστας και 2-3 λόγια απο την πρώτη σας εμπειρία

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κάτι από τα παλια... Ένα βιντεάκι της αμερικάνικης ακτοφυλακής (U.S Coast Guard για την  ασφάλεια δεξαμενοπλοίων... Πρέπει αν είναι κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980, πριν από το Exχon Valdez (η  ειρωνία της τύχης είναι ότι το βιντεκεάκι είναι σε συνεργασία με την Exxon, μάλλοον σε βαπόρι της). 



Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το βίντεο σε mp4 εδώ http://ia700104.us.archive.org/13/it...vnb1_512kb.mp4

----------


## nikos1945

> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ αντευχομαι ολοψυχως το 2010 σε ολους εσας σε προσωπικο και οικογενειακο επιπεδο , υγεια - ευτυχια - ευημερια 
> Καλα ταξιδια σε ολους τους συναδέλφους και με το καλο να επανελθουν στα πατρια εδαφη και στα προσφιλη τους προσωπα !!!! 
> 
> Χρονια σας Πολλα !!!


 ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ. ΣΑΝ ΠΑΛΙΟΣ ΤΑΝΓΚΕΡΙΣΤΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΥΜΙΣΕΣ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΛΕΝΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΡΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟ BUTTER WORTH SYSTEM ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΡΕΦΟΜΜΕΝΑ ΑΚΡΟΦΥΣΙΑ ΚΛΠ.ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΩΝΤΑΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ, ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΗ ΕΧΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ ΑΔΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΕΡΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΦΕΛΗΜΟ, ΣΕ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΥΣΙΜΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ.   ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΙΚΗ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ   ΝΙΚΟΣ1945

----------


## Eng

Ενα S.T.S (Ship To Ship) operation εξω απο το Zhoushan. Και οπως συνηθιζεται να λεμε, αφιερωμενο σε ολους του φιλος του θεματος!!
DSC00256.jpg
DSC00259.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Atlantic Letitia κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια με τελικο προορισμο την Ελευσινα στις 24.11.2012
DSC00384 (1024x658).jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Κάτι από τα παλια... Ένα βιντεάκι της αμερικάνικης ακτοφυλακής (U.S Coast Guard για την  ασφάλεια δεξαμενοπλοίων... Πρέπει αν είναι κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980, πριν από το Exχon Valdez (η  ειρωνία της τύχης είναι ότι το βιντεκεάκι είναι σε συνεργασία με την Exxon, μάλλοον σε βαπόρι της). 
> 
> 
> 
> Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το βίντεο σε mp4 εδώ http://ia700104.us.archive.org/13/it...vnb1_512kb.mp4


Νομίζω ότι απαράιτητο συμπλήρωμα στο βίντεο στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα είναι ο "Οδηγός Ασφαλέιας Δεξαμενοπλοίων" σε μετάφραση του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη που μπορείτε να τον κατεβάσετα από *εδώ*

Καισ σίγουρα και για τα δύο είναι όσα μας μετέφερε από την εμπειρία του ο Καπτα Πάρης *μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω*.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Aegean Harmony στις 25.02.2013 στη ράδα της Τεργέστης:

Aegean Harmony_25.02.2013_Trieste.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το HS Medea στις 25.02.2013 στη ράδα της Τεργέστης:

HS Medea_25.02.2013_Trieste.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*M/T Vindemia*
Στη θάλασσα του  Μαρμαρά στις 21/04/2013

DSC_0015.JPG

IMO: 7723950
Κατασκευή: 1988
Ολικό Μήκος: 90μ
Πλάτος: 13μ
DWT: 3603t

----------


## pantelis2009

Το τάνκερ Chemtrans Riga κατασκευής 2001 με σημαία Λιβερίας, με μήκος 171 μέτρα και πλάτος 27 μέτρα την ώρα που ερχόταν για να κάνει εργασίες στο ναυπηγείο τηςΚυνόσουρας.

CHEMTRANS RIGA 01 20-05-2013.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για το σύστημα αδρανούς αερίου (inert gas) είχαμε συζητήσει αναλυτικά μερικές σελίδες πιο πριν, *εδώ*. ¨Ειχαμε πει όιτ έιναι υποχρεωτικό για γκαζάδικα πάνω από 20.000 DWT, όπως διαβάζουμε στα νέα του IMO *εδώ* (στη σελίδα 13 του pdf) έχει προταθεί να γίνει υποχρεωτικό για γκαζάδικα πάνω από 8.000 DWT όταν αυτά μεταφέρουν φορτία με σημείο ανάφλεξης κάτω από 60° C. 

Συγκεκριμένα γράφουν τα νέα του IMO:
Draft amendments to SOLAS to require the installation of inert gas systems on board new oil and chemical tankers of 8,000 dwt and above, carrying low-flashpoint (below 60°C) cargoes, were agreed by the FP Sub-Committee at its 56th session, for submission to MSC 92 in June, for approval with a view to subsequent adoption.

The draft amendments to SOLAS regulationsII-2/4.5.5 and II 2/16.3.3 will require an inert gas  system to be fi tted on new oil and chemical tankers of 8,000 dwt and above, when transporting low- flashpoint cargoes (cargoes having a flashpoint less  than 60°C). Oil tankers above 20,000 dwt were already required to install such systems but the new regulations will lower the required threshold to 8,000 dwt and above.Related draft amendments to the International Code for Fire Safety Systems (FSS Code) were also agreed, resulting in a complete replacement of chapter 15 (Inert gas systems). 


The development of the draft amendments follows  intensive work in recent years aimed at preventing explosions on oil and chemical tankers transporting low-flashpoint cargoes, following recommendations by an Inter-Industry Working Group (IIWG), which was established to study incidents of fi res and explosions on chemical and product tankers.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ελληνικό δεξαμενόπλοιο Νήσος Ανάφη κατασκευής 2012 με μήκος 249 μέτρα, πλάτος 44 μέτρα και *Ολική Χωρητικότητα (GRT):* 61320, *Χωρητικότητα (DWT):* 115666 t την ώρα που περνά την δίαυλο με κατεύθυνση τον Ασπρόπυργο.

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΑΝΑΦΗ 02 24-05-2013.jpgΝΗΣΟΣ ΑΝΑΦΗ 03 24-05-2013.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Ευχαριστούμε... Η ολική χωρητικότητα μετά τη Συνθήκη Καταμέτρησης του 1969 γράφεται gt, το grt ήταν παλιά που μετριόταν σε κόρους. Περισσότερα για το πλοίο μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ*.

----------


## Natsios

Δεξαμενές φορτίου έχουμε ξαναδεί στην ενότητα αυτή. Stainless steel (ανοξειδωτες) όμως 
δεν θυμάμαι να εχουμε κάπου

IMGP5826.JPG

Δεξαμενή φορτίου (cargo tank) απο ένα χημικό δεξαμενόπλοιο (Chemical carrier)

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ με ΙΜΟ 9081837 κατασκευής 1995 και Ελληνική σημαία, στις 14-06-2013 έχοντας μπει στη δίαυλο επιστρέφοντας απο Αλεξάνδρεια, με προορισμό την Ελευσίνα.

ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ 01 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεξαμενές φορτίου έχουμε ξαναδεί στην ενότητα αυτή. Stainless steel (ανοξειδωτες) όμως 
> δεν θυμάμαι να εχουμε κάπου
> 
> IMGP5826.JPG
> 
> Δεξαμενή φορτίου (cargo tank) απο ένα χημικό δεξαμενόπλοιο (Chemical carrier)


Οι ανοξείδωτες δεξαμενές επιβάλονται για κάποια φορτία που είναι διαβρωτικά. Τι φορτία μεταφέρει συνήθως;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πετρελαιοφόρο PETROZAVODSK με σημαία Λιβερίας κατασκευής 2003 με μήκος 240 μέτρα, πλάτος 42 μέτρα και ΙΜΟ 9254903 στις 02-06-2013
όπως το είδε ο φακός της κόρης μου στον Ασπρόπυργο.

PETROZAVODSK 01 02-06-2013.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*MT Heydar Aliyev*
Στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα με πορεία προς Οδησσό στις 21/04/2013
DSC_0024.JPG

IMO: 9231767
Κατασκευή: 2002
Ολικό Μήκος: 274μ
Πλάτος:  50μ
DWT: 164551t

----------


## SteliosK

*MT T.Suna*
Aγκυροβολημένο στο Derince στη Τουρκία.
DSC_0074.jpg

IMO: 9652911
Κατασκευή: 2012
Ολικό Μήκος: 183μ
Πλάτος: 32μ
DWT: 51532t

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ένα ατύχημα σε γκαζάδικο μπορεί να προκαλέσει μόλυνση και να έχει σοβαρές συνέπειες στην εταιρεία αλλά όπως είδαμε *εδώ* να στείλει μέλη του πληρώματος στη φυλακή.

Το νομικό πλάισιο για τις ευθύνες που προκύπτουν σε περιπτώσεις μίλυνσης αό πετρελαιοφόρα αναλύει το βιβλίο του Tormod Rafgord, Tankers, big oil & pollution liability. Στο βιβλίο αναλύεται και η εξέλιξη των γκαζάδικων και της μεταφοράς πετρελαιοειδών δια θαλάσσης.

Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε το βιβλίο στην οθόνη σας *εδώ* ή να το κατεβάσετε σε pdf από το λινκ στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας του βιβλίου *εδώ*.

----------


## SteliosK

*MΤ Reef*

DSC_0043.JPG DSC_0046.JPG

IMO: 9466582
Κατασκευή: 2010
Ολικό Μήκος: 274μ
Πλάτος: 48μ
DWT: 156597t

----------


## zozef

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας τυχαία βρήκα αυτό το βιντεάκι.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=FIeD1u_BgFc

----------


## roussosf

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας τυχαία βρήκα αυτό το βιντεάκι.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=FIeD1u_BgFc


ελληνικοτατο της HELLESPONT

----------


## Eng

Εντυπωσιακο η εγκατασταση του bedplate της Κ/Μ καθως και η τοποθετηση του itailshaft. Επισης βλεπουμε και τις νεες τεχνικες μειωσεις της αντιστασης του αερα στο κομοδεσιο. 
Πολυ καλο βιντεο!

----------


## SteliosK

*MT Lisca Bianca M*
Αγκυροβολιμένο στην Ελευσίνα.
DSCN6153.JPG

IMO: 9290517
Κατασκευή: 2005
Ολικό Μήκος: 183μ
Πλάτος: 27μ
DWT: 37349t

----------


## SteliosK

*Ligovsky Prospect*
Κατά την  εκφόρτωση στη Πετρόλα 
sk_0250_1.jpg

IMO: 9256066
Κατασκευή: 2003
Ολικό Μήκος: 250μ
Πλάτος: 44μ
DWT: 114639t

----------


## pantelis2009

Το LOMBARDIA που έγινε LOMBA φωτογραφημένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 26-07-2014.

LOMBA 01 26-07-2014.jpg
IMO: 9208485
Κατασκευή: 2000
Ολικό Μήκος: 183 μ
Πλάτος: 27,43 μ
DWT: 35841t
Σημαία: Liberia

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί το AEGEAS περνώντας τη δίαυλο και μερικά στοιχεία του.
IMO 9315800
Σημαία Λιβερία 
Typ. tanker 
Χωρητικότητα (DWT) 39378t
Μήκος 182,55 μέτρα
Πλάτος 27,34 μέτρα
Κατασκευή 2007.

AEGEAS 03 15-09-2014.jpg AEGEAS 05 15-09-2014.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το M/T KRITI (ex.PACIFIC POLARIS) βρισκεται στην Yalova της Τουρκίας στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρα,για έλεγχο και δεξαμενισμό για 3 εβδομάδες.Ηδη βρισκεται για δευτερη εβδομάδα εκεί.                      IMO:*9270737*  MMSI:*241322000*                  Διακριτικό:*SVBZ2*                   Σημαία:                      Greece (GR)                       Ολική Χωρητικότητα GRT:*28799*  Χωρητικότητα (DWT):*47999 t*                   Μήκος &#215; Πλάτος:*179.9m &#215; 32.23m*                                                         Έτος κατασκευής:                     *2004*                                    αγοράστηκε από την εταιρια AVIN S.A τον Οκτωβριο του 2013 και μετά από επιθεώρηση στις 21 και 22 Απριλίου του 2014 από τον Κορεατικο Νηογνώμονα,στις 23 Απριλίου2014 ύψωσε την Ελληνική σημαία.οι φωτο είναι από τους Καλους Λιμένες Κρητης τον περασμένο Απρίλιο
P4218702.jpgP4258889.jpgP4258895.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι κατά τις 14.00 μ.μ όλη η δίαυλος σχεδόν έκλεισε όταν έστριψε από την Ψυτάλλεια το θηρίο LIGOVSKY PROSPECT. Μπροστά πήγαιναν 2 P/K και άλλα 2 έμειναν κοντά στις δεξαμενές του Περάματος για να κλείσουν το πέρασμα για να περάσει και να πάει στην Ελευσίνα, κοντά στα διόδια. Μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο και μία φωτο του:

IMO: *9256066**Name: LIGOVSKY PROSPECT**Μήκος 249,9 μέτρα και Πλάτος 44 μέτρα**MMSI: 636011641**Type: CRUDE OIL TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 62586**Summer DWT: 114639 t**Build: 2003**Flag: LIBERIA**Home port: MONROVIA*
LIGOVSKY PROSPECT 02 30-09-2014.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Eυχαριστούμε Παντελή 
Έχει ξαναρθει δύο φορές στην Πετρόλα για εκφόρτωση,τη μία μπορούμε να τη ξαναδουμε στο σχόλιο #159.Είναι περιποιημένο βαπόρι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Sorry φίλε Στέλιο δεν το πρόσεξα και έγραψα ξανά τα στοιχεία του. :Apologetic:

----------


## andria salamis

IRINI   Στον δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας.

DSC_0051.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ce Merapi σήμερα το πρωί στις 09.45 π.μ περνώντας τη δίαυλο και τα στοιχεία του πλοίου.

IMO: *9116632**Name: CE MERAPI* *Μήκος 240,99 μέτρα και Πλάτος 42,04 μέτρα**MMSI: 636012436**Type: CRUDE OIL TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 56924**Summer DWT: 105274 t**Build: 1996**Flag: LIBERIA**Home port: MONROVIA*
CE MERAPI 01 09-10-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

CE MERAPI
παρεα με ενα φιλο.

DSC_1614.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ANWAAR AFRIQYA (e.x Maersk Ramsey) σήμερα το πρωί περνώντας τη δίαυλο. Και μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο: 

IMO: *9275268**Name: ANWAAR AFRIQYA* *Μήκος 171,2 μέτρα και Πλάτος 27,42 μέτρα**MMSI: 642167061**Type: OIL PRODUCTS TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 22184**Summer DWT: 34648 t**Build: 2004**Flag: LIBYA**Home port: TRIPOLI*
ANWAAR AFRIQYA 02 13-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

TORM GYDA στις 09-10-2014 περνώντας ανάμεσα Πέραμα - Κυνόσουρα, άγνωστο για που. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου: 

IMO: *9425502**Name: TORM GYDA**Μήκος 184,32 μέτρα και Πλάτος 27,45 μέτρα**MMSI: 220638000**Type: OIL/CHEMICAL TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 23332**Summer DWT: 36207 t**Build: 2009**Flag: DENMARK INTERNATIONAL REGISTER**Home port: COPENHAGEN*
TORM GYDA 01 09-10-2014.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το FRES στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος και ενώ έχει κατέβει από την δεξαμενη
                     IMO:*9531363*   MMSI:*241023000*                   Call Sign:*SVBA6*                   Flag:*Greece (GR)*  Year Built:*2009* 
                     Gross Tonnage:*2240*                   Deadweight:*3500 t*                   Length&#215;Breadth:*88.02m &#215; 14.2m* 
fres.jpg


αφιερωμένη στον φίλο SteliosK

----------


## SteliosK

Ευχαριστώ Βάσω
Αυτό το βαποράκι σημαίνει πολλά για μένα  :Smile:

----------


## andria salamis

CSF PRIMORYE  grude oil tanker.

DSC_2813.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το KRITI AMBER όταν στις 25-05-2010 περνούσε τη δίαυλο με άγνωστο σε μένα προορισμό. Και μερικά στοιχεία του:

IMO: *9074987**Name: KRITI AMBER**Μήκος 182,9 μέτρα και Πλάτος 32,23 μέτρα**MMSI: 239279000**Type: OIL/CHEMICAL TANKER**Gross Tonnage: 31330**Summer DWT: 45614 t**Build: 1995**Flag: GREECE**Home port: ATHENS*KRITI AMBER 04 25-05-2010.jpgΓια το φίλο SteliosK

----------


## SteliosK

> Το KRITI AMBER όταν στις 25-05-2010 περνούσε τη δίαυλο με άγνωστο σε μένα προορισμό. Και μερικά στοιχεία του:
> KRITI AMBER 04 25-05-2010.jpg
> 
> 
> Για το φίλο SteliosK


 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή!
Με προορισμό τη Γαλλία στο Φος.

----------


## nikos1945

Η ΤΕΛΕΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΑΝΑΥΔΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΣΕ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΗΣ.ΑΛΕΞΑΝΤΕΡ.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝΑΖ ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ 4 ΤΟΥΡΜΠΙΝΕΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝΟ ΓΙΓΑΣ.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> ΕΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝΑΖ ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ 4 ΤΟΥΡΜΠΙΝΕΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝΟ ΓΙΓΑΣ.jpg


το Hellas Fos του λατση,πρεπει να ειναι,το ειδα τοτε που περασε τον διαυλο σαλαμινας,και χαζεψα,περασαν τοσα χρονια,αλλα δεν το ξεχασα,παντα ειχα αδυναμια στον ατμο και στα τουρμπιναδικα.

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΦΩΣ.ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΤΟΥΡΜΠΙΝΕΣ?ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ.

----------


## andria salamis

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΕ ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΑΣ ΦΩΣ.ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΤΟΥΡΜΠΙΝΕΣ?ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ.


 Καλησπερα σε σταθμους παραγωγης ρευματος εχω  22 χρονια υπηρεσια,Αλλα τα καραβια ειναι η αδυναμια μου.

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΛΑΤΡΕΙΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΥΣΗΣ.ΕΓΩ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΩ ΣΤΗΝ  ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑ?ΘΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ.ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΓΕΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ.

----------


## andria salamis

καλη εβδομαδα και σε εσας,και βεβαια εχω σχεση με την Σαλαμινα,ας δουμε,
και το Μινερβα Αντωνια,σε ενα περασμα του απ τον διαυλο.

DSC_1996.JPG

----------


## nikos1945

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ Η ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΥΤΗ.ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΝΩΣΕΙ ΕΙΤΕ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΛΑΤΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΛΑΔΟΥ.

----------


## andria salamis

Το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΤΖΕΙΝΤ,και αυτά προσφέρουν,και τα κυνηγάω πάντα.
P1150421kriti jade.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Tanker AFRODITI Κατασκευής 2011 με μήκος 274 μέτρα και πλάτος 50,03 μέτρα. Έφυγε από Μισισιπή πήγε Νέα Ορλεάνη και τώρα πηγαίνει Σιγκαπούρη. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

AFRODITI-01-24-06-2018.jpg AFRODITI-02-24-06-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτά είναι !!! Τάνκερ με γέφυρα και κονσόλες .....ταχύπλοου !!!

Σημ. Μέχρι Μισισιπή και Νέα Ορλεάνη έφτασε μπαγάσα η χάρη σου. Στο επόμενο ταξίδι του, σε βλέπω μέσα, μιας και ...τα 'χουμε τα μέσα !!!

----------


## manoubras 33

*FOTINI LADY* στη ραδα

DSCN8450.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

Το διαβόητο ιρανικό Adrian Darya 1 (πρώην Grace 1) που μεταφέρει πετρέλαιο στον Αδελφό ¶σαντ, ελευθερώθηκε από τις αρχές του Γιβραλτάρ και αναχώρησε προς τα ανατολικά, δηλώνοντας στο AIS προορισμό *Καλαμάτα !!!*

Grace-1.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Το θέμα με το Adrian Darya 1 και την πρόθεση του να έλθει σε ελληνικό λιμάνι έχει αρχίσει να παίρνει διαστάσεις και να απειλεί με διπλωματικό επεισόδιο με τις ΗΠΑ. Σχετικό σημερινό άρθρο στην Ναυτεμπορική: *Σε επιφυλακή ΥΕΝ και ΥΠΕΞ για το τάνκερ Adrian Darya 1*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το θέμα με το Adrian Darya 1 και την πρόθεση του να έλθει σε ελληνικό λιμάνι έχει αρχίσει να παίρνει διαστάσεις και να απειλεί με διπλωματικό επεισόδιο με τις ΗΠΑ. Σχετικό σημερινό άρθρο στην Ναυτεμπορική: *Σε επιφυλακή ΥΕΝ και ΥΠΕΞ για το τάνκερ Adrian Darya 1*.


Πρέπει να απαγορευτεί η είσοδος σε ελληνικά ύδατα και να μην εμπλακούμε σε αυτήν την ιστορία.
Τα κανάλια ασχολούνται λέει αν χωράει στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας! Ήμαρτον με τους ντενεκέδες τους ξεγάνωτους που μπλέξαμε.Κάποιος πρέπει να τους πει ότι υπάρχει κ η ράδα.Επιπλέον σε αυτό το νεόκοπο φυντάνι του ΣΚΑΪ πρέπει να του εξηγήσουν ότι δεν υπάρχει κατάπλευση (!) αλλά κατάπλους κ ότι το λιμάνι  δέχεται  πλοία όχι εκτοπίσματος (!) μέχρι 8 μέτρα αλλά βυθίσματος.Γιά το μήκος δεν μας είπε τίποτα.

----------


## sv1xv

> Πρέπει να απαγορευτεί η είσοδος σε ελληνικά ύδατα και να μην εμπλακούμε σε αυτήν την ιστορία.


Σωστά, συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Όμως υποψιάζομαι ότι υπάρχει κάποιου είδους ελληνική εμπλοκή στην ιστορία αυτή από την αρχή. Δεν εννοώ κρατική εμπλοκή αλλά κάποιος έλληνας μεσάζων είναι ανακατεμένος.

Εν τω μεταξύ το τάνκερ κινείται με ταχύτητα φορτηγίδας (7.5 κόμβοι στο AIS).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σωστά, συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Όμως υποψιάζομαι ότι υπάρχει κάποιου είδους ελληνική εμπλοκή στην ιστορία αυτή από την αρχή. Δεν εννοώ κρατική εμπλοκή αλλά κάποιος έλληνας μεσάζων είναι ανακατεμένος.


Διόλου απίθανο,στην ναυτιλία συμβαίνει πολλές φορές πίσω από μιά "δουλειά" να είναι Έλληνας.
Εμένα αυτό το "Καλαμάτα" μου μοιάζει γιά orders,τράβα προς τα εκεί κ βλέπουμε.Είναι "στρατηγικό" σημείο στην πορεία  εκ Δυσμών προς Ανατολάς με μικρή παρέκκλιση.

----------


## Eng

> Διόλου απίθανο,στην ναυτιλία συμβαίνει πολλές φορές πίσω από μιά "δουλειά" να είναι Έλληνας.
> Εμένα αυτό το "Καλαμάτα" μου μοιάζει γιά orders,τράβα προς τα εκεί κ βλέπουμε.Είναι "στρατηγικό" σημείο στην πορεία  εκ Δυσμών προς Ανατολάς με μικρή παρέκκλιση.


Ακριβως ετσι και μαλιτα με super eco speed (blowers ON).

----------


## sv1xv

Στο MarineTraffic δεν έχει ενημερωθεί η θέση του πλοίου από χθες το πρωΐ. Eν μέρει εξηγείται γιατί στην Αλγερία δεν υπάρχει καλή κάλυψη, αλλά αν εκπέμπει ακόμα AIS σύντομα θα πρέπει να το περάσουν δέκτες από την Σαρδηνία και την Σικελία.

----------


## sv1xv

20190824-0339-Adrian Darya 1 (a) par SV1XV, on ipernity


20190824-0339-Adrian Darya 1 (b) par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το διαβόητο Adrian Darya 1 χθες το βράδυ άλλαξε πορεία και δεν πάει προς το στενό της Μεσσήνης αλλά συνεχίζει στην κεντρική Μεσόγειο με πορεία Νοτιοανατολική. Στην συνέχεια άλλαξε τα στοιχεία στο AIS και δίνει προορισμό MERSIN (Τουρκία), εγκαταλείποντας την Καλαματάτα. 

Ελπίζω να μας αφήσει στην ησυχία μας, αρκεί να μην προβεί σε ανατολίτικες κουτοπονηριές, π.χ. δήθεν βλάβη σε δικά μας νερά. Τουλάχιστον οι Τούρκοι έχουν το πολιτικό και διπλωματικό ειδικό βάρος να χειριστούν την κατάσταση αποτελεσματικότερα από εμάς.

----------


## pantelis2009

e»Παρουσιάσεις»Παρουσίαση Πλοίου»Nissos Donoussa: Ένα νέο «διαμάντι» στο στόλο της Kyklades Maritime



*Nissos Donoussa: Ένα νέο «διαμάντι» στο στόλο της Kyklades Maritime*


4 September 2019Παρουσίαση Πλοίου
Ένα ακόμη νεότευκτο πλοίο τύπου VLCC, το _Nissos Donoussa_, προστίθεται στο στόλο της _Kyklades Maritime Corporation_, με το στόλο των πλοίων που διαχειρίζεται η εταιρεία να ανέρχεται σήμερα στα 16 δεξαμενόπλοια.
Αξίζει να αναφερθεί πως, ακολουθώντας τη παράδοση της εταιρίας, όλα τα πλοία φέρουν ονομασίες από νησιά των Κυκλάδων.

Tο πέμπτο κατά σειρά VLCC στη παραγγελία των οκτώ πλοίων, φέρει το όνομα _Nissos Donoussa_ και τα χαρακτηριστικά του είναι τα εξής:
*Τύπος:* VLCC Oil Tanker
*Σημαία:* Marshall Islands
*Έτος Ναυπήγησης:* 2019
*Ναυπηγείο:* HHI, Ulsan, Korea
*Νηογνώμονας:* DNV GL
*P&I Club:* Gard
*Deadweight:* 318744 mt
*LOA:* 333 m
*Κύρια Μηχανή:* Hyundai β€“ WinGD W7X82-B-HPSCR
Σημειώνεται πως η συνολική παραγγελία του ομίλου Αλαφούζου στα ναυπηγεία Hyundai Ulsan αποτελείται από οκτώ VLCC και αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το τέλος Ιανουαρίου.




ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## sv1xv

Το ιρανικό πετρελαιοφόρο Adrian Darya 1 έχει απενεργοποιησει το AIS, αλλά φωτογραφήθηκε από δορυφόρο έξω από το λιμάνι Tartus. 

Για λεπτομέρειες και φωτογραφίες: *https://tinyurl.com/y4sswzup*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Oil/Chemical Tanker SONGA WINDS [MH]* με IMO 9416109 κατασκευής 2009 με διαστάσεις 144,09 Χ 24,2 μέτρα gt 11662, φεύγοντας από Ελευσίνα με προορισμό το AL ADABIYAH [ EG]. Καλή συνέχεια.

SONGA-WINDS-04-24-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Oil/Chemical Tanker ALPHA [LR] (ex.Caribe Rosa) με ΙΜΟ 9286451 GT 6522 κατασκευής 2004 και με διαστάσεις 118,37 Χ 19 μέτρα που είχε μπει για την συντήρηση του στην δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ  αυτή την ώρα όπως βλέπουμε βγαίνει από τη δεξαμενή με την βοήθεια των P/K Megalochari XIV & Panther Z. Καλή συνέχεια.

ALPHA 04 12-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

*CAPETAN COSTIS* της Οικογένειας Τομάζου, Αυγουστος του 2009 στη Σύρο. Το βαπόρι ειχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1989 στα Ιαπωνικά ναυπηγεία Onomichi, λίγο αργότερα πουλήθηκε σε Νιγηριανούς κ μετονομάστηκε σε BREEZE, πήγε για διαλυση στο Μπαγκλαντές το 2018.

CAPETAN COSTIS.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ενα βαπόρι του κ.Φωστηρόπουλου το 2011 στη Σύρο, πρόκειται για το *ALMI STAR* (ALMI TANKERS) ναυπηγημένο στη Νότιο Κορέα το 2005, 11480 dwt με διαστάσεις 250x44

ALMI STAR.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

> Ενα βαπόρι του κ.Φωστηρόπουλου το 2011 στη Σύρο, πρόκειται για το *ALMI STAR* (ALMI TANKERS) ναυπηγημένο στη Νότιο Κορέα το 2005, 11480 dwt με διαστάσεις 250x44
> 
> ALMI STAR.jpg


Διόρθωση το εκτόπισμα του πλοίου είναι 114880 dwt

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Διόρθωση το εκτόπισμα του πλοίου είναι 114880 dwt


Φίλε είναι νεκρό βάρος.Εκτόπισμα πάει στα πολεμικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Διόρθωση το εκτόπισμα του πλοίου είναι 114880 dwt


Ναυπήγησης Daewoo  1 B&W 14.0 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *ARION* του Τσάκου, 39378 dwt.
Σύρος, Δεκέμβριος 2013

DSCN8435.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *ARION* του Τσάκου, 39378 dwt.
> Σύρος, Δεκέμβριος 2013
> 
> DSCN8435.jpg


Hyundai 2006 MAN B&W 14.5 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

*ARCADIA I* ναυπήγησης 1998 Ιαπωνία, εδω στο Νεώριο της Σύρου τον Νοέμβριο του 2011.

DSCN4188.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ARCADIA I* ναυπήγησης 1998 Ιαπωνία, εδω στο Νεώριο της Σύρου τον Νοέμβριο του 2011.
> 
> DSCN4188.jpg


Product tanker   Shin Kurushima   45874 dwt   Mitsubishi 14.5 kts
Mantinia Shg  (Διαμαντής).

----------


## manoubras 33

*HORIZON DIANA* (HORIZON TANKERS) του Κομνηνού, το 2012 μετά απο δεξαμενισμό.

DSCN6646.jpg

Σύρος Σεπτ. 2012

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *HORIZON DIANA* (HORIZON TANKERS) του Κομνηνού, το 2012 μετά απο δεξαμενισμό.
> 
> DSCN6646.jpg
> 
> Σύρος Σεπτ. 2012


Πουλήθηκε στην Prime tankers κ λέγεται LAKE TROUT. Product tanker
Κορέα 2007   73672 dwt   MAN 14.9 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

*LIAN XING HU*
Ενα κινέζικο της Cosco 75504 dwt, σε ένα περασμα για επισκευή τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2011.

DSCN3673.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *LIAN XING HU*
> Ενα κινέζικο της Cosco 75504 dwt, σε ένα περασμα για επισκευή τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2011.
> 
> DSCN3673.jpg


 Toυ 2006.Αν κ τα κινέζικα δεν μου αρέσουν,αυτό είναι συμπαθητικό.Το σινιάλο της Cosco παραπέμπει σε ανδριώτικο,μπλε κίτρινο.

----------


## manoubras 33

*KOLKA* (LATVIAN SHIPPING) κατασκευή 2003 Ν.Κορέα 37211 dwt.Το βαπόρι έχει μετονομαστεί σε ANGI

KOLKA.jpg 

Σύρος Νεώριον, Μάιος 2010

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *KOLKA* (LATVIAN SHIPPING) κατασκευή 2003 Ν.Κορέα 37211 dwt.Το βαπόρι έχει μετονομαστεί σε ANGI
> 
> KOLKA.jpg 
> 
> Σύρος Νεώριον, Μάιος 2010


 MAN 14.5 kts
Aνήκει στην Αncora Investment,Αθήνα

----------


## manoubras 33

*ARAEVO* (AEGEAN SHIPPING) 28610 dwt Ναυπήγηση Σοβιετική Ένωση Ναυπηγεία Χερσώνα Ουκρανίας το 1991.

DSCN9567.jpg

Σύρος Νεώριον 2014

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ARAEVO* (AEGEAN SHIPPING) 28610 dwt Ναυπήγηση Σοβιετική Ένωση Ναυπηγεία Χερσώνα Ουκρανίας το 1991.
> 
> DSCN9567.jpg
> 
> Σύρος Νεώριον 2014


Product tanker. Ήταν ελληνόκτητο κ ως AΛKINOOΣ μεταξύ 1998-2002.
Διάλυση Πακιστάν 2015

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical Tanker *ANTONIS. A* (Olympic Gulf Tanker)
Nαυπήγηση Γιουγκοσλαβία 1982, dwt 39711

DSCN1140.jpg DSCN1153.jpg
Σύρος 2010. Τον επόμενο χρόνο πήγε για δίαλυση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Chemical Tanker *ANTONIS. A* (Olympic Gulf Tanker)
> Nαυπήγηση Γιουγκοσλαβία 1982, dwt 39711
> 
> DSCN1140.jpg DSCN1153.jpg
> Σύρος 2010. Τον επόμενο χρόνο πήγε για δίαλυση


Sulzer 15.1 kts
Kάποιο αδελφό του είχε μετασκευαστεί σε bulker στο Αμπελάκι γιά Έλληνες.Μεγάλη δουλειά.

----------


## manoubras 33

*SEA LION I* (Perosea Shipping) Περογιαννάκης, 13116 dwt ναυπήγηση 2007 Ν.Κορέα. Το πλοίο έχει πουληθεί κ έχει μετονομαστεί σε LIAKI FREEDOM.

DSCN6839.jpg
Σύρος 2012

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *SEA LION I* (Perosea Shipping) Περογιαννάκης, 13116 dwt ναυπήγηση 2007 Ν.Κορέα. Το πλοίο έχει πουληθεί κ έχει μετονομαστεί σε LIAKI FREEDOM.
> 
> DSCN6839.jpg
> Σύρος 2012


Eλληνικών συμφερόντων,Petrochem General Management Aθήνα.
Απασχολείται Δυτ.Αφρική.Όπου υπανάπτυκτη περιοχή κ Έλληνες.Σιγά να μην άφηναν την ευκαιρία.

----------


## manoubras 33

*ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ* της ELETSON Ναυπήγηση Ν.Κορέα 2003, 70146 dwt.

DSCN6795.jpg
Σύρος 2012

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ* της ELETSON Ναυπήγηση Ν.Κορέα 2003, 70146 dwt.
> 
> DSCN6795.jpg
> Σύρος 2012


Ναυπηγείο Hyundai  B&W 15.8 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Το *HORIZON ARMONIA* (HORIZON TANKERS) 50326 dwt. Ν.Κορέα 2008

DSCN7857.jpg
Σύρος 2013

----------


## manoubras 33

*MINDORO STAR* ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2009 dwt 73677 συμφερόντων Λου Κολλάκη (CHARTWORLD SHIPPING)

DSCN8637.jpg
Σύρος 2014

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Chemical/Oil Tanker *ALKIVIADIS* της ναυτλιακής εταιρείας Capital Ship Management, ναυπήγηση Ν.Κορέα 2006, 37623 dwt.

DSCN6501.jpg
Σύρος 2016

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Chemical/Oil Tanker *ALKIVIADIS* της ναυτλιακής εταιρείας Capital Ship Management, ναυπήγηση Ν.Κορέα 2006, 37623 dwt.
> 
> DSCN6501.jpg
> Σύρος 2016


 Πλοιοκτησίας Μαρινάκη.Ναυπηγείο Hyundai   Sulzer 15.3 kts

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *ALPINE LOYALTY* τώρα CELSIOUS RIGA δανέζικων συμφερόντων. Nαυπηγείο Ηyundai N.Κορέα 2010.

DSCN0273.jpg
Σύρος 2014

----------


## manoubras 33

Απο την ράδα της Σύρου ένα βαπόρι της Central Mare συμφερόντων Ευάγγελου Πιστιόλη, το Chemical/Oil Tanker *ECO FLEEΤ* 39208 dwt Ναυπήγηση 2015 Hyundai Vinashin Βιετνάμ.

DSCN2275.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απο την ράδα της Σύρου ένα βαπόρι της Central Mare συμφερόντων Ευάγγελου Πιστιόλη, το Chemical/Oil Tanker *ECO FLEEΤ* 39208 dwt Ναυπήγηση 2015 Hyundai Vinashin Βιετνάμ.
> 
> DSCN2275.JPG


Σκέψου τώρα,ο Κορεάτης ο κάποτε φτηνός πήγε κ έκανε ναυπηγείο στο Βιετνάμ!

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Chemical/Oil Tanker *MOUNT KIBO* στον Σαρωνικό κόλπο με πορεία για Ελευσίνα. Το ΜOUNT KIBO 37843 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κορεα το 2010 διαχειρήστρια Donnely Tanker Management.

DSCN2429.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

*MOUNT KARAVA* σήμερα με όνομα ΗAFNIA KARAVA Chemical/Oil Tanker 40020 dwt ναυπήγησης του 2007 Ιαπωνία. Διαχειρίστρια Donnely Tanker Management.

 DSCN5513.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *MOUNT KARAVA* σήμερα με όνομα ΗAFNIA KARAVA Chemical/Oil Tanker 40020 dwt ναυπήγησης του 2007 Ιαπωνία. Διαχειρίστρια Donnely Tanker Management.
> 
>  DSCN5513.jpg


 H πλοιοκτήτρια Hafnia Tankers εδρεύει στην Σιγκαπούρη.

----------


## manoubras 33

> H πλοιοκτήτρια Hafnia Tankers εδρεύει στην Σιγκαπούρη.


Σας ευχαριστώ δεν το γνώριζα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σας ευχαριστώ δεν το γνώριζα.


Παρακαλώ κ εγώ το ψάχνω δεν τα ξέρω όλα.
Πάντως αυτό το Ηafnia προδίδει Δανούς.

----------


## manoubras 33

*GEORGIS NIKOLOS* Crude Oil/Tanker 72341 dwt της Diamlemos Shipping του Εφοπλιστή Αδαμάντιου Λαιμού, το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2003.

DSCN3378.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *GEORGIS NIKOLOS* Crude Oil/Tanker 72341 dwt της Diamlemos Shipping του Εφοπλιστή Αδαμάντιου Λαιμού, το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κίνα το 2003.
> 
> DSCN3378.jpg


Τώρα S GEORGIS ανήκει περιέργως σε Ινδούς.Σημαία Παλάου.

----------


## manoubras 33

Crude/oil Tanker *ALIAKMON* της Pleiades Shipping της Οικογένειας Περατικού, Ναυπήγηση Sumitomo Ιαπωνία 2006 61284 dwt προσφάτως βρέθηκε στο Πέραμα για δεξαμενισμό.

αλιακμον.jpg
Λιμάνι Σύρου 2013

----------


## alkeos

Το Maersk Edward αρόδου

P9181032.jpg P9181183.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Οι συγγενείς Ναυτικοί μου στέλνουν πότε πότε και καμία φωτογραφία! Εξω από το Ρότερνταμ με το *PETALIDI* 158532 DWT της TMS Tankers του κ.Οικονόμου. 

petalidi.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το suezmax Reliable Warrior (Hyundai, 2017, 149.992 dwt) της Polembros (Πολέμης)

P9251241.jpg P9251425.jpg P9251447.jpg P9251451.jpg P9251457.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το suezmax Reliable Warrior (Hyundai, 2017, 149.992 dwt) της Polembros (Πολέμης)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198165 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198166 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198167 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198168 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198169


Mανία με τους πολεμιστές η εταιρεία! Η οποία εδώ κ μερικά χρόνια έσπασε στα 2,τα παιδιά ίδρυσαν την Νew Shipping.Συστεγάζονται όμως.

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *SW JULIA I* Ναυπήγηση Hyundai Κορέα 2003 35039 dwt. Το βαπόρι το διαχειρίζονται Γερμανοί.

DSCN3113.JPG DSCN3124.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Chemical/Oil Tanker *SW JULIA I* Ναυπήγηση Hyundai Κορέα 2003 35039 dwt. Το βαπόρι το διαχειρίζονται Γερμανοί.
> 
> DSCN3113.JPG DSCN3124.jpg


Διαχειρίζεται από την Sea World Management με έδρα το Μονακό.

----------


## manoubras 33

Crude Oil Tanker *SONANGOL KASSANJE* 158706 dwt Ναυπηγείο Daewoo Koρέα 2005

DSCN7218.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφία απο την γέφυρα του Crude/Oil Tanker *ΚΑΠ ΠΙΕΡ* της Εuronav στον Βόρειο Ατλαντικό με κακοκαιρία, το CAP PIERRE 159082 DWT ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κορέα (Samsung) το 2004. Την φωτογραφία μου την έστειλε ο κουμπάρος μου που ήταν Α' Μηχανικός στο βαπόρι.

cap pierre.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *MOUNT GREEN* 40003 DWT Saiki Heavy Industries Iαπωνία 2007. Έχει μετονομαστεί σε ΗAFNIA GREEN (HAFNIA TANKERS)

DSCN6625.jpg
Σύρος 2012

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Chemical/Oil Tanker *MOUNT GREEN* 40003 DWT Saiki Heavy Industries Iαπωνία 2007. Έχει μετονομαστεί σε ΗAFNIA GREEN (HAFNIA TANKERS)
> 
> DSCN6625.jpg
> Σύρος 2012


Διαχειρίστρια Donelly Tankers,Αθήνα.Σημαία Σιγκαπούρης

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Crude/Oil Tanker *ΒΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΑ* της Έλετσον, πήγε για διάλυση το 2018 στο Μπαγκλαντές σαν UMNENGA με σημαία του Παλαού. 66895 dwt ναυπηγήθηκε το 1993 στην Κορέα (Hyundai)

VELOPOULA ELETSON.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *TRANS BORG* (Seatrans Ship Management Νορβηγία) 11921 dwt ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 2000 Κarinoura Dockyard. Έχει πουληθεί σε Κορεατική εταιρεία και έχει μετονομαστεί σε ΜARIGOLD.

DSCN7064.jpg
Σύρος 2013

----------


## manoubras 33

*PIONNER SUNSHINE* τώρα ΕTERNAL SUNSHINE (Product Shipping Αθήνα) Ναυπήγηση Shin Kurushima Dockyard 2004 45915 dwt.

DSCN1239.jpg 
Σύρος 2009

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *PIONNER SUNSHINE* τώρα ΕTERNAL SUNSHINE (Product Shipping Αθήνα) Ναυπήγηση Shin Kurushima Dockyard 2004 45915 dwt.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198551 
> Σύρος 2009


Mηχανή Mitsubishi UE 14.5 kts.

----------


## manoubras 33

To Chemical/Oil Tanker *AMBERJACK* 84040 dwt Xτίστηκε στην Δανία σε ένα πολύ καλό ναυπηγείο το B&W Skibverft το 1990 σαν ΖΑPHON για την Shell. Tα τελευταία του χρόνια είχε περάσει στα χέρια της Prime Tankers του κ.Τοπούζογλου. Πήγε για διάλυση το 2012 στο Πακιστάν. 

DSCN0318.jpg
Σύρος 2010

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *HORIZON THEANO* (Horizon Tankers Αθήνα) Ναυπήγηση SPP Shipyard Kορέα 2009 50263 dwt

DSCN9919.jpg
Σύρος 2014

----------


## manoubras 33

*BOW CHEETAH* Χημικό 40000 dwt πρωτοχρονιά 2001 έξω από την Ιαπωνία με καιρό. Το βαπόρι ανήκε στην Νορβηγική Οdfjell και στην Seachem της Οικογένειας Λιβανού, από την εποχή συγχώνευσης των Εταιρειών τους με τα χημικά πλοία. Ναυπήγηση Hanjin Korea 1988 Πήγε για διάλυση στην Ινδία το 2013. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι του κουμπάρου μου.

IMG_20210130_210457.jpg IMG_20210130_210502.jpg

----------


## kardamyla_hios

> *BOW CHEETAH* Χημικό 40000 dwt πρωτοχρονιά 2001 έξω από την Ιαπωνία με καιρό. Το βαπόρι ανήκε στην Νορβηγική Οdfjell και στην Seachem της Οικογένειας Λιβανού, από την εποχή συγχώνευσης των Εταιρειών τους με τα χημικά πλοία. Ναυπήγηση Hanjin Korea 1988 Πήγε για διάλυση στην Ινδία το 2013. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι του κουμπάρου μου.
> 
> IMG_20210130_210457.jpg IMG_20210130_210502.jpg


Τι μου θύμησες τώρα ! 

Τα 5 θηρία της ODFJELL SEACHEM:

BOW CHEETAH (ex SANTA ANNA) 40258 DWT
BOW PUMA (ex SANTA MARIA)     40092 DWT
BOW LION                                  40272 DWT
BOW LEOPARD                            40216 DWT
BOW PANTHER                            40263 DWT

Αξέχαστες εποχές !

----------


## alkeos

Σημερινές φωτο από τη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης, το KRITI RUBY

P3010044.jpg P3010085.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μια πολύ μακρινή του MERBABU

P3030145.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια πολύ μακρινή του MERBABU
> 
> P3030145.jpg


 Tου Προκοπίου 105746 dwt

----------


## alkeos

Και μία σημερινή, πιο κοντινή, του KRITI RUBY, την ώρα που παίρνει στόρια και ετοιμάζεται να ξεκινήσει. Δεξιά του το MERBABU.

P3040001.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μία σημερινή, πιο κοντινή, του KRITI RUBY, την ώρα που παίρνει στόρια και ετοιμάζεται να ξεκινήσει. Δεξιά του το MERBABU.
> 
> P3040001.jpg


Eννοείται του Βαρδινογιάννη 50348 DWT Κορέα 2008.
Τότε με το βαπόρι μου ξεφορτώναμε κοντά στα διυλιστήρια στην τσαμαδούρα κ η μάνικα ερχόταν από τη θάλασσα κ έμπαινε πρύμα.Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο σήμερα. Θυμάμαι το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ που ήταν Ρ/Κ ασφαλείας.

----------


## alkeos

> Eννοείται του Βαρδινογιάννη 50348 DWT Κορέα 2008.
> Τότε με το βαπόρι μου ξεφορτώναμε κοντά στα διυλιστήρια στην τσαμαδούρα κ η μάνικα ερχόταν από τη θάλασσα κ έμπαινε πρύμα.Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο σήμερα. Θυμάμαι το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ που ήταν Ρ/Κ ασφαλείας.


Αν ρωτάς φίλε Βίκτωρα, σήμερα υπάρχει μια πιο σταθερή κατασκευή / "μίνι" ντόκος που δένουν τα δ/ξ, σχεδόν όπως στον Ασπρόπυργο ή τους Αγ. Θεοδώρους, μόνο που αυτή δε συνδέεται απευθείας με τη στεριά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν ρωτάς φίλε Βίκτωρα, σήμερα υπάρχει μια πιο σταθερή κατασκευή / "μίνι" ντόκος που δένουν τα δ/ξ, σχεδόν όπως στον Ασπρόπυργο ή τους Αγ. Θεοδώρους, μόνο που αυτή δε συνδέεται απευθείας με τη στεριά.


Νομίζω υπήρχε κ τότε  ( 1978 )  κάτι σαν νησί. Αλλά εμείς παίρναμε την μάνικα από τη θάλασσα,την βρίσκαμε σε μιά τσαμαδούρα. Εκεί κοντά ποιά περιοχή είναι,Καλοχώρι;;

----------


## alkeos

> Νομίζω υπήρχε κ τότε  ( 1978 )  κάτι σαν νησί. Αλλά εμείς παίρναμε την μάνικα από τη θάλασσα,την βρίσκαμε σε μιά τσαμαδούρα. Εκεί κοντά ποιά περιοχή είναι,Καλοχώρι;;


Ναι, σωστά το θυμάσαι, Καλοχώρι (για την ακρίβεια ανάμεσα στην περιοχή των Σφαγείων και του Καλοχωρίου).

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *TRANS EXETER* (Sea Trans Νορβηγία) Nαυπήγηση Ιαπωνία Sasaki Shipbuilding 2004. To βαπόρι το 2014 φορτωμένο στην Αίγυπτο, είχε ένα ατύχημα, ένα άλλο πλοιο έπεσε πάνω του, με αποτέλεσμα σοβαρές ζημίες κάτω από την ίσαλο. Στην φωτογραφία που βλέπουμε επισκευάζεται από εξιδεικευμένο συνεργείο υποβρυχίων επισκευών.

DSCN0468.jpg 
Σύρος 2014

----------


## manoubras 33

Crude/Oil Tanker *COUGAR* (Prime Marine Management Αθήνα) Το είχε και η Eletson σαν PSARA, πήγε για διάλυση στο Πακιστάν το 2012. Ναυπήγηση Hanjin Korea 1989.

cougar (2).jpg
Ράδα Σύρου 2010

----------


## alkeos

Που και που μας έρχεται και κάνα "μεγάλο". Το suezmax SOUNION με scrubbers.

P3230026.jpg P3230071.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το IRINI φτάνοντας σήμερα στη ράδα

P3230044.jpg P3230076.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα μία σημερινή του SOUNION στον αγριεμένο Θερμαϊκό

P3240008.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μία ακόμα του IRINI.

P3240021.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακόμα μία σημερινή του SOUNION στον αγριεμένο Θερμαϊκό
> 
> P3240008.jpg


Του ΔΙαμαντίδη.Έχει κ scrubbers τα οποία το χαλάνε.

----------


## alkeos

> Του ΔΙαμαντίδη.Έχει κ scrubbers τα οποία το χαλάνε.


Φίλε Βίκτωρα, αν δεις 4 ποστ πιο πριν αναφέρω για τα scrubbers, άλλωστε βγάζουν μάτια (και όντως το χαλάνε, όπως και στα περισσότερα άλλωστε).

----------


## alkeos

Το IRINI αγκυροβολημένο

P3250006.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το SYROS WARRIOR αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό

P3300070 (2).jpg P3300142 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το AEGEAS

P3300074 (2).jpg P3300110 (2).jpg P3300135 (2).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το SYROS WARRIOR αρόδου στο Θερμαϊκό
> 
> P3300070 (2).jpg P3300142 (2).jpg


Tης Polembros  νηολόγιο Άνδρου  Τsuneishi,Iαπωνία 2009
107687 dwt   MAN B&W 15.4 kts

----------


## alkeos

Μερικές ακόμα του AEGEAS

P4020006 (2).jpg P4020060 (2).jpg P4020094 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το SYROS WARRIOR σήμερα

P4020073 (2).jpg P4020091 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το HAFNIA ADAMELLO

P4020013 (2).jpg P4020075 (2).jpg P4020102 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα δύο φωτο του HAFNIA ADAMELLO

P4040019 (2).jpg P4040035 (2).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ακόμα δύο φωτο του HAFNIA ADAMELLO
> 
> P4040019 (2).jpg P4040035 (2).jpg


Saiki,Ιαπωνία 2004 40002 dwt μηχανή Μitsubishi Διαχειρίστρια Donelly Tanker Management,Αθήνα
Σημσία Σιγκαπούρης

----------


## alkeos

Το HAFNIA ADAMELLO σε τοπίο ομίχλης

P4060120 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το FUTURA

P4060002 (2).jpg P4060112 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μια πολύ μακρινή του VOGE TRUST

P4090152 (2).jpg

----------


## captparis

Μετα απο αρκετο χρονο αναρτω και εγω 2 φωτο απο εναν υπεροχο Κορεατη 330ρι που ειχα την τιμη να εργαστω !!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μετα απο αρκετο χρονο αναρτω και εγω 2 φωτο απο εναν υπεροχο Κορεατη 330ρι που ειχα την τιμη να εργαστω !!


SHIRAGA το αναφέρουν,του Οικονόμου ήταν.Νυν EUROSPIRIT της Εurotankers 320105 DWT.
Παρακαλώ πηγές στις φωτό να γράφεις.

----------


## captparis

> SHIRAGA το αναφέρουν,του Οικονόμου ήταν.Νυν EUROSPIRIT της Εurotankers 320105 DWT.
> Παρακαλώ πηγές στις φωτό να γράφεις.


Αγαπητε για να γραφω το ονομα του πλοιου και να αναφερω οτι εκανα μεσα αυτο δειχνει οτι εχω γνωση περι του εν λογω πλοιου !! Δεν νομιζω οτι ενδιαφερει σε ποιον η ποια εταιρεια ανηκει το πλοιο. 

Ευχαριστω 

Capt. Paris

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγαπητε για να γραφω το ονομα του πλοιου και να αναφερω οτι εκανα μεσα αυτο δειχνει οτι εχω γνωση περι του εν λογω πλοιου !! Δεν νομιζω οτι ενδιαφερει σε ποιον η ποια εταιρεια ανηκει το πλοιο. 
> 
> Ευχαριστω 
> 
> Capt. Paris


Eίμαι τέως συνάδελφος  κάτι που απέφυγα αρχικά να αναφέρω κ ειλικρινά οι φωτογραφίες ήταν καλοδεχούμενες.
Ανέφερα ό,τι γράφουν οι επίσημες data bases oι οποίες φυσικά δεν κάνουν λάθος.
Αρκεί μιά έρευνα στο φόρουμ γιά να διαπιστώσεις ότι ενδιαφέρει το κάθε τι γιά την καριέρα ενός πλοίου.
Αν ενόχλησα με την υπόδειξή μου περί αναφοράς της πηγής μιάς φωτό,πράγμα που όλοι σεβόμαστε κ τηρούμε,τότε ζητώ συγγνώμη.

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical Tanker *STREAM* 9722 dwt Ναυπήγηση Νορβηγία 1976 Ankerlokken Glommen Shipyard. Πήγε για διάλυση το 2015 ως DOUKATO στην Νιγηρία. Ορισμένοι μπορεί να το θυμάστε πριν χρόνια φουνταρισμένο στην Κυνοσούρα για αρκετό καιρό.

stream 1.jpg 
Σύρος 2010

----------


## alkeos

Το SEYMA προσεγγίζοντας σήμερα το πρωί την ανατολική είσοδο του λιμανιού της Θεσσαλονίκης με τη βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών VERNICOS LIBERTY και CHRISTOS XLIV

P4150001 (2).jpg P4150029 (2).jpg P4150039 (2).jpg P4150045 (2).jpg P4150047 (2).jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Oil Tanker *HELLENIC BLUE* (Mantinia Shipping) πήγε για διάλυση το 2010 στην Ινδία σαν NIREUS. Nαυπήγηση Daewoo Kορεα 1988, 44772 dwt

HELLENIC BLUE.jpg
Σύρος 2008

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Toυ Διαμαντή.

----------


## alkeos

Το FRESIA περιμένοντας τη σειρά του στο Θερμαϊκό

P4210004_edited.jpg P4210092_edited.jpg P4220216_edited.jpg P4220229_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MOUNT OLYMPUS

P4220198_edited.jpg P4220211_edited.jpg P4220231_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το MOUNT OLYMPUS
> 
> P4220198_edited.jpg P4220211_edited.jpg P4220231_edited.jpg


Περίεργο γιά το όνομα αλλά είναι ουκρανικών συμφερόντων.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Περίεργο γιά το όνομα αλλά είναι ουκρανικών συμφερόντων.


Οι Ουκρανοί φαίνεται κράτησαν το όνομα του πλοίου απο τους προηγούμενους πλοιοκτήτες, ανήκε σε κοινοπραξία εταιρειών της UPT Tankers. Νομίζω το εχω παρουσιάσει κι εγω αυτό  το βαπόρι εδω μέσα. Για το FRESIA πιο πανω γνωρίζουμε Εταιρεία;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι Ουκρανοί φαίνεται κράτησαν το όνομα του πλοίου απο τους προηγούμενους πλοιοκτήτες, ανήκε σε κοινοπραξία εταιρειών της UPT Tankers. Νομίζω το εχω παρουσιάσει κι εγω αυτό  το βαπόρι εδω μέσα. Για το FRESIA πιο πανω γνωρίζουμε Εταιρεία;


Fresia Navigation,Ολλανδία. Δ/στρια Μarwave Shipmanagement.

----------


## alkeos

Το NAFTILOS AN σήμερα στη ράδα της Θεσσσαλονίκης

P4300002_edited.jpg P4300034_edited.jpg P4300058_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μια μακρινή φωτο του ARIADNE της TEN

P4300012_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το aframax ADVANTAGE AWARD αρόδου σήμερα στο Θερμαϊκό

P4300026_edited.jpg P4300049_edited.jpg P4300053_edited.jpg P4300069_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το NAFTILOS AN σήμερα στη ράδα της Θεσσσαλονίκης
> 
> P4300002_edited.jpg P4300034_edited.jpg P4300058_edited.jpg


Tης Αncora Investment Trust,Aθήνα   2003/ 37379 dwt.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια μακρινή φωτο του ARIADNE της TEN
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199860


 Aυτό φίλε είναι του πατριώτη μου του Τσάκου, Τsakos Energy Navigation.

----------


## alkeos

Ακόμα μία μακρινή του ADVANTAGE AWARD

P5010010_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το NAFTILOS AN στην προβλήτα πετρελαιοειδών, φωτογραφημένο από την άλλη άκρη της πόλης

P5010013_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το NAFTILOS AN στην προβλήτα πετρελαιοειδών, φωτογραφημένο από την άλλη άκρη της πόλης
> 
> P5010013_edited.jpg


Φίλε έχεις εικόνα πόσα από τα φορτία πετρελαιοειδών πάνε γιά τα Σκόπια;;;

----------


## alkeos

> Φίλε έχεις εικόνα πόσα από τα φορτία πετρελαιοειδών πάνε γιά τα Σκόπια;;;


Όχι Βίκτωρα, αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## alkeos

Δυο φωτο του KRITI EPISKOPI

P5080047_edited.jpg P5080067_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δυο φωτο του KRITI EPISKOPI
> 
> P5080047_edited.jpg P5080067_edited.jpg


Πρόσφατη αγορά του ομίλου Βαρδινογιάννη.Επισκοπή το χωριό τους.

----------


## manoubras 33

Το AMILLA I σήμερα έδινε μπόνκερ στο Chemical/Oil Tanker *ARCHANGEL ONE* Διαχειρίστρια ΕΝΕΑ ΜΑΝAGEMENT LTD Πειραιάς. Κατασκευάστηκε στην Τουρκία το 2008. 7080 dwt.

DSCN0156.JPG DSCN0154.JPG

----------


## alkeos

Από τη σημερινή "κίνηση" της ράδας της Θεσσαλονίκης... Το ARCHANGEL ONE, έχοντας δίπλα του το σλοπς ΤΑΣΟΣ II, λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει για Port Said

P5180001_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το suezmax CHEROKEE σήμερα το πρωί στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

P5200003_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Μερικές ακόμα του τακτικού επισκέπτη μας, του IRINI

P5210079_edited.jpg P5210093_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το YM MERCURY

P6010001_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Asphalt/Bitumen Tanker *IVER BEAUTY* (Iver Ships B.V Ολλανδία) 6175 dwt ναυπήγηση Hyundai Mipo, Kορέα 2011.

DSCN0271.JPG DSCN0272.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 05/06/2021

----------


## alkeos

Το BALTIC MONARCH σήμερα στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1000664_edited.jpg P1000673_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το ARCHANGEL ONE στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1000671_edited.jpg P1000689_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ακόμη ένα ασφαλτάδικο. Ελληνικών συμφερόντων αυτό, είναι το *3Β VICTORY* το διαχειρίζεται η Αzora marine με έδρα την Αθήνα. Χτισμένο στην Τουρκία το 2003 5872 dwt.

3b victory.jpg 
Ράδα Σύρου 2015

----------


## alkeos

Το SEAVEN JOY στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1000741_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Χθεσινή φωτο του EVAGORAS

P1020897_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Product Tanker* NORDIC TATIANA* διαχειρίστρια Jacob Shipping Γερμανία, ναυπήγηση Guangzhou Κίνα 2007, 38396 dwt
DSCN0617.JPG DSCN0605.JPG DSCN0614.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 27/7/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *BERENIKE* του Τσάκου, στο Ναυπηγείο της Σύρου στις 1/8/2021

DSCN0651.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Chemical/Oil Tanker *BERENIKE* του Τσάκου, στο Ναυπηγείο της Σύρου στις 1/8/2021
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200594


Koρέα 2003  37261 dwt

----------


## manoubras 33

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο *EMERALD* ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 2009 Onomichi Dockyard.

DSCN0932.JPG DSCN0931.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 11/8/2021

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το δεξαμενόπλοιο *EMERALD* ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 2009 Onomichi Dockyard.
> 
> DSCN0932.JPG DSCN0931.JPG
> Ράδα Σύρου 11/8/2021


Πλοιοκτήτρια η ιταλική Socomar, 47302 dwt.

----------


## manoubras 33

Πλοία στη ράδα...13/8/2021
Άλλο ένα βαπόρι της πλοιοκτήτριας Socomar για μπονκερ το Chemical/Oil Tanker *PINK CORAL* ναυπήγηση STX Kορεα 2003 49474 dwt. Προερχόμενο απο την Τουρκία (Νεμρούτ) με προορισμό την Μάλτα.
Chemical/Oil Tanker *BASILIS L* του Τσακου, εδώ και κάποιες μέρες στη ράδα.

DSCN1018.JPG DSCN1011.JPG DSCN1015.JPG
Σύρος, Αύγουστος 2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *MARIOS G* ναυπήγηση SPP Shibuilding Κορέα 2010. 50747 dwt. Τα στοιχεία αν ισχύουν, λένε ότι το διαχειρίζεται εταιρεία από τον Πειραιά με όνομα Οpera SA.

DSCN1331.JPG DSCN1327.JPG
Σύρος, ράδα 28/8/2010

----------


## manoubras 33

Το δεξαμενόπλοιο *SEA HORIZON* στις 14/9/2021 με πορεία το Νεώριον. Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε το 2003 στην Ιαπωνία (Onomichi Dockyard) και ανήκει στην πλοιοκτήτρια Sea world management του κ.Βασίλη Λαλιώτη.

100_1274 sea horizon.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το δεξαμενόπλοιο *SEA HORIZON* στις 14/9/2021 με πορεία το Νεώριον. Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε το 2003 στην Ιαπωνία (Onomichi Dockyard) και ανήκει στην πλοιοκτήτρια Sea world management του κ.Βασίλη Λαλιώτη.
> 
> 100_1274 sea horizon.JPG


Mηχανή Β&W 14.5 kn 47149 dwt.

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical Tanker *HISTRIA AZURE* (Histria Shipmanagement, Ρουμανία) 40394 dwt Nαυπηγηση Kωνσταντζα Ρουμανία 2007

DSCN1424.JPG DSCN1428.JPG
Pάδα Σύρου 15/9/2021

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Chemical Tanker *HISTRIA AZURE* (Histria Shipmanagement, Ρουμανία) 40394 dwt Nαυπηγηση Kωνσταντζα Ρουμανία 2007
> 
> DSCN1424.JPG DSCN1428.JPG
> Pάδα Σύρου 15/9/2021


Ωραίο βαπόρι,από όλες τις μεριές ρουμάνικο! Όνομα,πλοιοκτησία,κατασκευή!

----------


## manoubras 33

> Ωραίο βαπόρι,από όλες τις μεριές ρουμάνικο! Όνομα,πλοιοκτησία,κατασκευή!


Δουλεύουν Μεσόγειο τα πλοία τους, Ιταλία (Νάπολι) προς Τουρκία και ανατολικά προς μέση ανατολή. Την επόμενή μέρα έκανε ένα πέρασμα για μπονκερ ένα αδελφό του, το *HISTRIA CROWN*. Ωραία βαποράκια!

DSCN1444.JPG DSCN1446.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 16/9/2021

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δουλεύουν Μεσόγειο τα πλοία τους, Ιταλία (Νάπολι) προς Τουρκία και ανατολικά προς μέση ανατολή. Την επόμενή μέρα έκανε ένα πέρασμα για μπονκερ ένα αδελφό του, το *HISTRIA CROWN*. Ωραία βαποράκια!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200790 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 200791
> Ράδα Σύρου 16/9/2021


Τα βλέπουμε κ στα πέριξ του Πειραιά πότε πότε.Λίγο σπάνιο να βλέπεις καινούργιο βαπόρι κ να μην είναι κινέζικο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *BIXBITE* (Socomar, Iταλία) 40000 dwt. Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Κορέα το 2009.

DSCN1631.JPG DSCN1633.JPG
Αγκυροβόλιο Σύρου 17/10/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Προερχόμενο από τη ράδα του Πειραιά σήμερα έφτασε για το Νεώριο το δεξαμενόπλοιο *MINERVA PACIFICA* της Μinerva Marine του κ.Ανδρέα Μαρτίνου.

DSCN1712.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Προερχόμενο από τη ράδα του Πειραιά σήμερα έφτασε για το Νεώριο το δεξαμενόπλοιο *MINERVA PACIFICA* της Μinerva Marine του κ.Ανδρέα Μαρτίνου.
> 
> DSCN1712.JPG


Shin Kurushima,Iαπωνία 2006  45822 dwt Mitsubishi Hatsudoki 14.6 kn.

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *ΜΙΝΕΡΒΑ ΒΑΣΩ* στις 14/11/2021 στη ράδα φουνταρισμένο, αναμένοντας τον πλοηγό. και μια στο Ναυπηγείο. 
STX Kορεα 2006. 50921 dwt.

DSCN1874.JPG 100_1358.JPG
Σύρος

----------


## manoubras 33

Ένα βαπόρι δανέζικων συμφερόντων κ της κοινοπραξίας Norient Product, το δεξαμενόπλοιο* BALTIC WIND* ναυλωμένο σε Γερμανούς. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2003 στη Κορέα 37296 dwt. Βρίσκεται στο Νεώριο κ περιμείνει την σειρά του για τις απαραίτητες εργασίες δεξαμενισμού.

DSCN1971.JPG 
Σύρος 1/12/2021

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Product Tanker *BRO NUUK* Ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2008, Διαχειρίστρια Brostrom AB Σουηδία.

DSCN2013.JPG DSCN2015.JPG
Σύρος 11/12/2021

----------


## andria salamis

TANKER 14
tanker 14 9645035.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Το Δεξαμενόπλοιο *BLUE PRINCΕ* πλοιοκτήτρια International Andromeda Shipping με έδρα το Μονακό. Ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2009. Διαστάσεις 243x42. DWT 109010

blue planet.jpg
Ράδα Σύρου 19/12/2021

----------


## alkeos

Το Aframax crude oil tanker ZUMA της TMS Tankers αρόδου στη Θεσσαλονίκη στις 28/1.

P1040259_edited.jpg P1040265_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Aframax crude oil tanker ZUMA της TMS Tankers αρόδου στη Θεσσαλονίκη στις 28/1.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201205 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 201206


K τι...καλαισθησία η πρόσθετη εξαγωγή γιά τις πλυντρίδες!
H εταιρεία ελέγχεται από τον κ. Οικονόμου.

----------


## alkeos

Το Suezmax crude oil tanker DELTA TOLMI σήμερα το πρωί στο Θερμαϊκό.

P1040560_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το TORM CORRIDO στην προβλήτα πετρελαιοειδών σήμερα το πρωί.

P1040563_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Suezmax crude oil tanker DELTA TOLMI σήμερα το πρωί στο Θερμαϊκό.
> 
> P1040560_edited.jpg


 Toυ Διαμαντίδη 157487 dwt.Aπαίσιο με τη  2η τσιμινιέρα λόγω πλυντρίδων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το TORM CORRIDO στην προβλήτα πετρελαιοειδών σήμερα το πρωί.
> 
> P1040563_edited.jpg


O Δανός Τοrm που στα περισσότερα βαπόρια τους το ακομοντέσιο έχει χρώμα κεραμιδί.
Πολύ παλιά εταιρεία.

----------


## alkeos

Το GERANI σήμερα το πρωί στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης.

P1040797_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το SEAVEN HOPE σήμερα το πρωί στο Θερμαϊκό.

P1040798_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To Δεξαμενόπλοιο *HARALD MAERSK* σήμερα φουνταρισμένο στη ράδα για μπονκερ. Χτισμένο στα κορεατικα ναυπηγεία STX το 2009, 38004 DWT

DSCN2297.JPG DSCN2298.JPG
Ράδα, Σύρος 16/2/2022

----------


## alkeos

Το Aframax crude oil tanker CAPRICORN SUN χτες στο Θερμαϊκό.

P1040880_edited.jpg P1040892_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το SEAFRIEND στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης χτες.

P1040874_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το HANS SCHOLL στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης σήμερα το πρωί.

P1050601_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το srubbαρισμένο - κατά πώς φαίνεται - και άφορτο Aframax crude oil tanker MEDITERRANEAN VOYAGER σήμερα στο Θερμαϊκό.

P1050598_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το srubbαρισμένο - κατά πώς φαίνεται - και άφορτο Aframax crude oil tanker MEDITERRANEAN VOYAGER σήμερα στο Θερμαϊκό.
> 
> P1050598_edited.jpg


Toυ Τσάκου. Επειδή είναι του 2019 μάλλον έχει από την μάννα του πλυντρίδες.

----------


## alkeos

Το CROWN II χθες στο Θερμαϊκό

P1050832_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το DINAH αναμένοντας στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1050837_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ευχαριστούμε alkeos!
Πάμε να δούμε το Chemical/Oil Tanker *ENDO BREEZE* 46764 DWT κατασκευασμένο στα κροατικα Ναυπηγεία Trogir το 2003. Το διαχειρίζεται η μαλτέζικη Endo Tankers.

DSCN2414.JPG DSCN2405.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 6/3/2022

----------


## alkeos

Και εμείς ευχαριστούμε manoubras για τις ωραίες φωτο από την πανέμορφη Ερμούπολη! 

Ακόμα μία φωτο του CROWN II, από άλλη οπτική γωνία

P1050993_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το MARVEA στα όρια της ράδας της Θεσσαλονίκης

P1060001_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το MARVEA στα όρια της ράδας της Θεσσαλονίκης
> 
> P1060001_edited.jpg


Tι φορτίο έχει; Το έχω δει στον Πειραιά σε ντόκο που δεν είναι γιά πετρελαιοειδή αλλά γιά άλλα φορτία πχ λάδι.

----------


## alkeos

> Tι φορτίο έχει; Το έχω δει στον Πειραιά σε ντόκο που δεν είναι γιά πετρελαιοειδή αλλά γιά άλλα φορτία πχ λάδι.




Δε γνωρίζω φίλε Βίκτωρα, ακόμα αρόδου είναι. Θα δούμε πού θα πέσει και θα βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα.

----------


## alkeos

Το ATHLOS σήμερα στη συννεφιασμένη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1060005_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ATHLOS σήμερα στη συννεφιασμένη Θεσσαλονίκη
> 
> P1060005_edited.jpg


 Διαχειρίστρια  Enea Management,Πειραιάς  Ναυπήγηση 2010  6995 DWT

----------


## manoubras 33

Eνα της Μaersk Takners το *ΜAERSK ADRIATIC* στο αγκυροβόλιο για μπονκερ στις 16/3/2022. 37538 dwt του 2012 Ναυπηγείο Hyundai Μιpo, Kορέα.

DSCN2478.JPG DSCN2481.JPG
Σύρος

----------


## alkeos

Το Suezmax crude oil tanker CAPTAIN LYRISTIS της ENESEL τις προηγούμενες μέρες στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Του κουτιού βαπόρι, γέμιζε το οπτικό πεδίο της παραλιακής. Στις φωτο το βλέπουμε στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης να ΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΙ αργό πετρέλαιο... περίεργα πράματα, η περίοδος γενικότερα είναι περίεργη έτσι κι αλλιώς. Το να έρθουν 2 crudes στη Θεσσαλονίκη (σήμερα ήρθε το SEA JEWEL, έμφορτο αυτό, από το Νοβοροσίσκ) δεν το λες και συνηθισμένο...

P1060139_edited.jpg P1060337_edited.jpg P1060356_edited.jpg P1060358_edited.jpg P1060361_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Suezmax crude oil tanker CAPTAIN LYRISTIS της ENESEL τις προηγούμενες μέρες στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Του κουτιού βαπόρι, γέμιζε το οπτικό πεδίο της παραλιακής. Στις φωτο το βλέπουμε στη ράδα της Θεσσαλονίκης να ΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΙ αργό πετρέλαιο... περίεργα πράματα, η περίοδος γενικότερα είναι περίεργη έτσι κι αλλιώς. Το να έρθουν 2 crudes στη Θεσσαλονίκη (σήμερα ήρθε το SEA JEWEL, έμφορτο αυτό, από το Νοβοροσίσκ) δεν το λες και συνηθισμένο...
> 
> P1060139_edited.jpg P1060337_edited.jpg P1060356_edited.jpg P1060358_edited.jpg P1060361_edited.jpg


Kορέα 2020 158081 DWT  
H ENESEL ανήκει στην οικογένεια Αντώνη Λεμού.

----------


## alkeos

> Tι φορτίο έχει; Το έχω δει στον Πειραιά σε ντόκο που δεν είναι γιά πετρελαιοειδή αλλά γιά άλλα φορτία πχ λάδι.


Τελικά άκουσα για πίσσα, χωρίς όμως να είναι 100% σίγουρο.

----------


## alkeos

Το Aframax crude oil tanker SEAJEWEL ήρθε έμφορτο από το Νοβοροσίσκ στη Θεσσαλονίκη και αρόδου ξεφόρωσε. Είπαμε, 2 crudάδικα στη Θεσσαλονίκη σε 2 μέρες δεν είναι κάτι συνηθισμένο (είχε προηγηθεί το CAPTAIN LYRISTIS που - περιέργως - φόρτωσε αργό).

P1060577_edited.jpg P1060579_edited.jpg P1060660_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και η παρέλαση των γκαζάδικων συνεχίζεται στη Θεσσαλονίκη... Το JOHNNY RANGER έχοντας ξεφορτώσει.

P1060664_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Η επανεμφάνιση του CROWN II στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1060697_edited.jpg P1060915_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το BALTIC WAVE στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Δίπλα του το σλοπάδικο TASSOS II


P1070127_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To Δεξαμενόπλοιο *ΖΑPPHIRE* της Ιταλικής Socomar στη ράδα Σύρου στις 28/3/2022.
Ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία Οnomichi Dockyard 2010 47329 dwt

DSCN2533.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Κινέζικo ψιλοαδιάφορο σχεδιαστικά πλοίο της Μaersk Tankers το Chemical/Oil *MAERSK BORNEO* 29013 DWT του 2007 κατασκευή.

DSCN2586.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 04/4/2022

----------


## alkeos

Το Aframax crude oil tanker CAPTAIN A STELLATOS έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί στη Θεσσαλονίκη από το Νοβοροσίσκ.

P1070421 (2).jpg P1070436 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το EVIAPETROL II σήμερα το πρωί στο Θερμαϊκό.

P1070423_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το OASIS II στο Θερμαϊκό.

P1070428 (2).jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το FMT BERGAMA στην Προβλήτα πετρελαιοειδών των ΕΛΠΕ στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

P1070430_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Aframax crude oil tanker CAPTAIN A STELLATOS έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί στη Θεσσαλονίκη από το Νοβοροσίσκ.
> 
> P1070421 (2).jpg P1070436 (2).jpg


Tης Μarine Trust. Oι εισαγωγές από Ρωσία συνεχίζονται ή το φορτίο πάει Σκόπια;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το OASIS II στο Θερμαϊκό.
> 
> P1070428 (2).jpg


Adriatic Tankers...συνωνυμία ή επανέκαμψε ο γνωστός πλοιοκυήτης;;

----------


## alkeos

> Tης Μarine Trust. Oι εισαγωγές από Ρωσία συνεχίζονται ή το φορτίο πάει Σκόπια;


Για το φορτίο του συγκεκριμένου δεν έχω μάθει, αλλά μου φαίνεται πιο λογικό (μιας και έφερε αργό) να το έφερε για να διυλιστεί εδώ.

----------


## alkeos

Το HENNING MAERSK καταφθάνοντας στο Θερμαϊκό

P1070564_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το OASIS II έχοντας ξεφορτώσει

P1070570 (2).jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Δεξαμενόπλοιο *KRITI SAMARIA* 
ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ 105865 DWT ναυπήγηση Νamura Shipbuilding 2007 Πλοιοκτήτρια Avin Ιnterrnational Βαρδινογιάννης.

DSCN2660.JPG DSCN2656.JPG
Ράδα Σύρου 17/4/2022

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεξαμενόπλοιο *KRITI SAMARIA* 
> ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ 105865 DWT ναυπήγηση Νamura Shipbuilding 2007 Πλοιοκτήτρια Avin Ιnterrnational Βαρδινογιάννης.
> 
> DSCN2660.JPG DSCN2656.JPG
> Ράδα Σύρου 17/4/2022


MAN B&W 15.0 kn

----------


## sv1xv

20220421-BomarVenus par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το tanker BOMAR VENUS (IMO 9374014) έξω από τον Πειραιά καθ'οδόν προς ΕΛΠΕ Ασπροπύργου.

----------


## sv1xv

Kriti Episkopi par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το tanker KRITI EPISKOPI (IMO 9340104) κενό φορτίου εν πλω προς ΕΛΠΕ Ελευσίνας.

----------


## alkeos

Μακρινές φωτο του DOMINIA στην προβλήτα πετρελαιοειδών

P1070646_edited.jpg P1070682_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το BOMAR VENUS στο Θερμαϊκό. Το "κοτεράκι" που διακρίνεται δίπλα του δρα επικουρικά σε ρόλο πιλοτίνας στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1070576_edited.jpg P1070590_edited.jpg P1070600_edited.jpg P1070607_edited.jpg P1070616_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το OASIS II ξαναήρθε στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1070873_edited.jpg P1070874_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Δ/Ξ *ΚΡΗΤΗ*
48000 DWT Ναυπήγηση Iwagi 2004 Πλοιοκτήτρια Avin Βαρδινογιάννης.

DSCN2840.JPG DSCN2849.JPG
Ράδα, Σύρος 27/5/2022

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δ/Ξ *ΚΡΗΤΗ*
> 48000 DWT Ναυπήγηση Iwagi 2004 Πλοιοκτήτρια Avin Βαρδινογιάννης.
> 
> DSCN2840.JPG DSCN2849.JPG
> Ράδα, Σύρος 27/5/2022


 MAN B&W 15.1kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Το χημικό *ALESSANDRO F* ναυπηγήθηκε το 2001 στην Ιταλία, και ανήκει στην ιταλική Elbana Di Navigazione.

DSCN2873.JPG
Σύρος, Αγκυροβόλιο 08/6/2022

----------


## alkeos

Το Aframax crude oil tanker TRIDENT HOPE σήμερα το πρωί στο Θερμαϊκό

P1120857_edited.jpg P1120861_edited.jpg P1120868_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Aframax crude oil tanker TRIDENT HOPE σήμερα το πρωί στο Θερμαϊκό
> 
> P1120857_edited.jpg P1120861_edited.jpg P1120868_edited.jpg


105985 DWT Namura 2003  B&W 15.0 KN
New Shipping Πειραιάς,παιδιά Πολέμη.

----------


## alkeos

Το ARCHANGEL ONE στις 27/5


P1100846_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το EVIAPETROL III στις 29/4

P1080090_edited.jpg P1080145_edited.jpg P1080154_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

HAFNIA ADAMELLO στις 19 και 20/6. Στην πρώτη φωτο με το slops TASSOS II, ενώ στις δύο τελευταίες άσκηση με τη σωστική.

P1120484_edited.jpg P1120629_edited.jpg P1120659_edited.jpg P1120733_edited.jpg P1120743_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> HAFNIA ADAMELLO στις 19 και 20/6. Στην πρώτη φωτο με το slops TASSOS II, ενώ στις δύο τελευταίες άσκηση με τη σωστική.
> 
> P1120484_edited.jpg P1120629_edited.jpg P1120659_edited.jpg P1120733_edited.jpg P1120743_edited.jpg


Ιαπωνία 2004  40002 dwt  Mitsubishi UEC 7980 kw
Διαχειρίστρια Donnelly Tanker Management,Αθήνα.

----------


## alkeos

ALFA SEA, 16/6

P1120125_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

ALICE, 8/5

P1080810_edited.jpg P1080818_edited.jpg P1080824_edited.jpg P1080829_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

BALTIC FREEDOM, 18 και 19/6

P1120179_edited.jpg P1120186_edited.jpg P1120188_edited.jpg P1120192_edited.jpg P1120330_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το μικρό ADA σήμερα το πρωί στο Θερμαϊκό

P1130239_edited.jpg P1130250_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

BALTIC SWIFT 28/5 και 3/6

P1100909_edited.jpg P1110556_edited.jpg P1110584_edited.jpg P1110593_edited.jpg P1110595_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

BALTIC SWIFT 7/6 και 8/6

P1110853_edited.jpg P1110855_edited.jpg P1110951_edited.jpg P1120083_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

DELTA COMMANDER, 29/4

P1080167_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

DELTA HARMONY, 30/5

P1110052_edited.jpg P1110064_edited.jpg P1110073_edited.jpg P1110083_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

DUKE - I, 20/5

P1090963_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

ECE NUR K, 19/6

P1120310_edited.jpg P1120315_edited.jpg P1120343_edited.jpg P1120481_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

ECOMATE, 19/5

P1090643_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

HIGH LOYALTY, 2 και 3/5

P1080310_edited.jpg P1080315_edited.jpg P1080377_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

LEFTERIS, 3 και 5/5

P1080373_edited.jpg P1080382_edited.jpg P1080388_edited.jpg P1080440_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

LIBERA, 16/5

P1090522_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MARAN PHOEBE, έμφορτο, 5 και 6/5

P1080415_edited.jpg P1080420_edited.jpg P1080471_edited.jpg P1080474_edited.jpg P1080492_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MARAN PHOEBE, άφορτο, 12,14 και 15/5

P1090023_edited.jpg P1090316_edited.jpg P1090474_edited.jpg P1090551_edited.jpg P1090313_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MONTE SERANTES, 3/5

P1080393_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

MOUNT MCKINNEY, 20/5

P1090678_edited.jpg P1090898_edited.jpg P1090971_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παραέχουν γίνει άσχημα με τα scrubbers!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ECOMATE, 19/5
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202065


 Iαπωνία 1993 4825 dwt  Hanshin 14.0 kn

----------


## alkeos

PROMETEHEUS ENERGY, 16 και 17/6

P1120113_edited.jpg P1120128_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

SEALION I, με αυτό το πολύ "ενδιαφέρον" σινιάλο  :Sulkiness: , 8 και 12/5

P1080806_edited.jpg P1080823_edited.jpg P1080886_edited.jpg P1080939_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

YM EARTH, 13 και 16/6

P1120101_edited.jpg P1120106_edited.jpg P1120109_edited.jpg P1120122_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PROMETEHEUS ENERGY, 16 και 17/6
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202088 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202089


Sasebo 2019  114459 dwt   MAN B&W 15.0 kn
Διαχειρίστρια Αxion Energy,Αθήνα

----------


## manoubras 33

Δ/Ξ *ΜΙΝΕΡΒΑ ΕΛΛΗ* της Minerva του κ.Μαρτίνου. Αγκυροβόλιο Σύρου 2/7/2022
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2005 στην Κορέα. 103194 DWT

DSCN3001.JPG

----------


## alkeos

Και εμείς εδώ 'πάνω Minerva σήμερα, φίλε Manoubras... MINERVA GLORIA σήμερα το πρωί

P1150009_edited.jpg P1150013_edited.jpg P1150015_edited.jpg P1150016_edited.jpg P1150023_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

ALDEBARAN χθες και σήμερα ξεφορτώνοντας. Ωραίος  ο καθρέφτης του κομοδέσιου

P1150003_edited.jpg P1150018_edited.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ALDEBARAN χθες και σήμερα ξεφορτώνοντας. Ωραίος  ο καθρέφτης του κομοδέσιου
> 
> P1150003_edited.jpg P1150018_edited.jpg


Toυ Τομάζου,χιώτες εγκατεστημένοι στην Νάπολι.

----------


## alkeos

MINERVA GLORIA σήμερα, ξεφορτώνοντας

P1150031_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

¶φορτο σήμερα το MINERVA GLORIA, έτοιμο να μας αφήσει

P1150035_edited.jpg P1150041_edited.jpg P1150044_edited.jpg P1150046_edited.jpg P1150049_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το μικρό PROVIDENCE, αφήνοντας το Θερμαϊκό σήμερα το πρωί

P1150356_edited.jpg P1150365_edited.jpg P1150368_edited.jpg P1150372_edited.jpg P1150378_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

BARBARICA, αρόδου και προσεγγίζοντας τη νησίδα πετρελαιοειδών σήμερα το πρωί

P1150359_edited.jpg P1150404_edited.jpg P1150420_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Νέα άφιξη σήμερα το ECO REVOLUTION.

P1150375_edited.jpg P1150389_edited.jpg P1150399_edited.jpg P1150417_edited.jpg P1150435_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Το ECO REVOLUTION αρόδου σήμερα το πρωί

P1150559_edited.jpg P1150560_edited.jpg P1150564_edited.jpg P1150567_edited.jpg P1150568_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

BOMAR SEDNA σήμερα το σούρουπο στο Θερμαϊκό

P1150600_edited.jpg P1150607_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

ECO REVOLUTION σήμερα με το ηλιοβασίλεμα στο Θερμαϊκό

P1150605_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

BOMAR SEDNA από πλώρα

P1150727_edited.jpg P1150730_edited.jpg P1150770_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

ECO REVOLUTION σήμερα το πρωί

P1150726_edited.jpg P1150769_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

ANGI σήμερα το πρωί στη νησίδα πετρελαιοειδών

P1150784_edited.jpg P1150790_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Κατέφτασε σήμερα το πρωί, όμορφο βαπόρι... BONDI

P1150793_edited.jpg P1150797_edited.jpg P1150801_edited.jpg P1150806_edited.jpg P1150811_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο αγκυροβόλιο φορτωμένο..
Chemical/Oil Tanker *GEA* Ναυπήγηση Κορέα 2005 40000 DWT
Πλοιοκτήτρια Ionia Management Θεραπιώτης, έδρα Πειραιάς

DSCN3135.JPG DSCN3136.JPG
Σύρος 5/8/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

Στιγμές από την άφιξη και την διαδικασία πρόσδεσης του Δ/Ξ *JOYCE* προερχόμενο από τον Πειραιά, για εργασίες επισκευής. 
Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία του 2007. Πλοιοκτήτρια Product Shipping, Αθήνα.

DSCN3406.JPG DSCN3386.JPG DSCN3390.JPG
Σύρος 26/8/2022

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στιγμές από την άφιξη και την διαδικασία πρόσδεσης του Δ/Ξ *JOYCE* προερχόμενο από τον Πειραιά, για εργασίες επισκευής. 
> Το βαπόρι ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ιαπωνία του 2007. Πλοιοκτήτρια Product Shipping, Αθήνα.
> 
> DSCN3406.JPG DSCN3386.JPG DSCN3390.JPG
> Σύρος 26/8/2022


ναυπηγείο Οnomichi 47344 dwt MAN B&W 15.3 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Δ/Ξ *ΖΕΖΕ START* στο αγκυροβόλιο της Σύρου στις 31/8/2022
Nαυπηγηση 2009 49999 DWT Διαχειρίστρια Anglo Eastern Shipmanagement, Σιγκαπούρη.

DSCN3496.JPG DSCN3494.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

Δ/Ξ *ΚΡΗΤΗ ΤΖΕΙΝΤ* πλοιοκτησίας Βαρδινογιάννη
Ναυπήγηση Κορέα 2008 50564 DWT

DSCN3505.JPG DSCN3502.JPG
Σύρος, ράδα 4/9/2022

----------


## manoubras 33

Chemical/Oil Tanker *USE* ex PUSE της Latvian Shipping. Μετονομασία σκραπατζιδικι...δεν πάει για διάλυση το πλοίο, αλλάζει χέρια.
Ναυπήγηση Κροατία 2006 52679 dwt
21/9/2022
DSCN3602.JPG

----------


## manoubras 33

To Δεξαμενόπλοιο *DYLAN* της Product Shipping σε προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου για εργασίες επισκευής στις 2/11/2022
46874 DWT Nαυπηγηση 2004 Ιαπωνία Naikai Zosen Corporation 

DSCN3748.jpg DSCN3745.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To Δεξαμενόπλοιο *DYLAN* της Product Shipping σε προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου για εργασίες επισκευής στις 2/11/2022
> 46874 DWT Nαυπηγηση 2004 Ιαπωνία Naikai Zosen Corporation 
> 
> DSCN3748.jpg DSCN3745.JPG


MAN B&W  15.7 kn
Έχει βάλει scrubbers κ είναι κακάσχημο.

----------


## manoubras 33

13/11/2022
Στιγμιότυπα από την ρυμούλκηση του πλοίου με πορεία προς το ναυπηγείο για προγραμματισμένη επισκευή και δεξαμενισμό.
*SEA HERMES I* ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 2004 Πλοιοκτήτρια Sea World Management συμφερόντων κ.Λαλιώτη.

DSCN3787.JPG DSCN3803.JPG DSCN3804.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 13/11/2022
> Στιγμιότυπα από την ρυμούλκηση του πλοίου με πορεία προς το ναυπηγείο για προγραμματισμένη επισκευή και δεξαμενισμό.
> *SEA HERMES I* ναυπήγηση Ιαπωνία 2004 Πλοιοκτήτρια Sea World Management συμφερόντων κ.Λαλιώτη.
> 
> DSCN3787.JPG DSCN3803.JPG DSCN3804.JPG


Shin Kurushima  MAN B&W 15.0 kn

----------


## manoubras 33

Πολύ σπάνια βλέπουμε στη ράδα Suezmax για μπόνκερ. Σήμερα λοιπόν το Δ/Ξ *SEAVISION* της Τhenamaris του Ντίνου Μαρτίνου.
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2018 στην Κορέα στα ναυπηγεία της Hyundai. 157167 DWT
Προερχόμενο από Νοβοροσίσκ με προορισμό την Τεργέστη της Ιταλίας.

DSCN3832.JPG DSCN3824.JPG
Σύρος 2/12/2022

----------

